# 2WW TESTERS ~ TTC Naturally Part 2



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

New home for you everyone TTC naturally at the moment 

As always, please shout if I've left anyone off the list 
[size=14pt]
Credits or Bubbles to the first poster!!!!!

 Much love, luck and babydust to you all 

[/size]​Tamsin
missyb
Specialmum
Ruthieshmoo
rachel..
samonthemoon
Kamac80 
sonia7
HollyD
Clare 
fingers.crossed 
zengirl
sarah24
Saila
TanyaK
H20
siendi
weeza82
EmsyG
reetpetite
onlysam
Smark ​


Much love and luck, Lizzy xxx​


----------



## mummyclaire (Sep 17, 2007)

Im first x x


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

That was quick!! Will send you some bubbles hun 

xxx


----------



## mummyclaire (Sep 17, 2007)

Thanks hun x x Need all I can get at min x x Really nervous about tomorrow but trying not to worry to much and think positive x x


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Amanda ~ good luck for Saturday, try not to worry hun.....you'll be fine and at least it will get it over with 

FingersCrossed ~ good luck for tomorrow   

Love and luck all, Lizzy xxx


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

blimey!!! that was quick!!

thanks for the message rachel... this is my 3rd attempt at trying to send it!!! lol x

what would i do without my partner in crime on the 2ww?? it's crazy what people worry about eh? i hope that by the weekend we will have some answers. i just know that right now we wouldnt be able to afford ivf or iui.

good luck fc xx

amanda xx


----------



## EmsyG (Jan 2, 2008)

Hello? Can I join in too? 

Good luck to everyone!     

I'm on cd18 of around 30 so have quite a while to wait. Actually had a positive OPK this month though so fingers crossed the timing was right! How hard is not to constantly symptom spot?! 

Emma x


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

welcome emma!! the 2ww is enough to drive you   at least we all know what you are going thru.. the girls on here are fab!


amanda xx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Man every blummin time!!! One day i will be first


----------



## H20 (Jan 3, 2008)

Hi Claire

I hope everything works out for you and dh, keep thinking positive    

I will be thinking of you x x x 

Kerry x x


----------



## glamis (Apr 12, 2007)

Hi Ladies

Hope you all keeping well

Sam ~ sending you tonnes of        

For your scan, will be thinking of you. 

Kind regards

Glamis . . .


----------



## weeza82 (Dec 14, 2007)

Hey new page!!!!!

Hope everyone is ok and sending lots of          and        .  Everyone deserves a hug!!!!

Weeza


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Morning everyone


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

Afternoon!

Sam hope scan goes swimmingly today!!!!!!!! yay x  

Amanda hun you can do it! if you scared beforehand ask them to give you something 'chill pill' before the op I did and it was great!!  

FC good news your well and I hope levels are rising good and high today!  

SM hope your well!!!!!

Rachel Hope your ok to lady!! x

Tested this morning and BFN so there we go.... bring on AF!
Rx


----------



## sonia7 (Feb 9, 2007)

Hi everyone

Hope you are all well

I am on my lunchbreak at the moment

Leaving early today though got an appointment to have a colonic thing, been a bit constipated of late so gonna have a flush out so to speak - hope your not eating at this time of reading this message.

Speak to you all soon

Sonia xx


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

tee hee sonia!! being a nurse nothing puts me off of my food!!

hi weeza just noticed you are from northern ireland.. i used to live in londonderry... where abouts are you from??

hi ruthie...awww hun... lets hope you are wrong hun...    

hi fc.. hope you are ok... thinking about you hun..

hi sam.. hope you are ok hun.. thinking of you.

hi rachel... how are you feeling hun?? hope you are ok and that missing your friend isnt too painful   thank you for all of the reassurance.. you are a star xx

well guys i was a good girl 2day and dragged my fat ass down the gym... im not feeling the whole fitness thing!!! i do feel better for going but it is so hard to get motivated... i rang the hosp again to make sure i hadnt got it wrong and that it is this saturday that im going for my lap etc... i am right it is this sat... 


right im off to peruse the site and then for operation busy bee!!


amanda xx


----------



## mummyclaire (Sep 17, 2007)

Just been hospital and had bloods taken. Got to ring back at 7 tonight. Nurse said shoulder pain is normally caused by a bleed but I look well so should be ok.. She also said scan could of been too early to see anything.


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

aw hun so hope that it's good news for you.. will keep an eye out for you posting..


love

amanda xx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Hi girls

i'm only gonna be quick as i'm pre-occupied today!! 

Well went for my baseline again today...... although i've now D/R i have to keep doing it for another week to fit in with the clinic's egg collection dates!    Am really cross/upset about it as i was under the impression i would be able to start stimming today   

On the plus side to cheer me up after we went and brought a puppy   We were planning on getting another dog anyway  

Sam xxx


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

aw sam!!   just feels like nothing is plain sailing is it?? there are always obstacles.. good news on the puppy though.. what sort is he/she 


amanda xx


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Afternoon Ladies,

Hope you are all well?

 to all the newbies - wow so many!!

*Sam* - Soz about the continied DR - very annoying indeed! Awwww, a new puppy, how cute! What breed/type?
*Sonia* -  with the clear out!! Always fancied having that done - just to see what it's like!
*Amanda* -  for Saturday - am sure you'll be fine
*Ruthie* - Soz to hear about the BFN hon 
*LizzyB* - I seem to have disappeared off the list - ok so have been a AWOL, but am still TTC!! Should be somewhere near the top - (if this is done by how long on list?) - thanks hon
*fingerscrossed* - hope bloods come back ok

OMG - I have just spotted that Kate has a cloud 9 next to her name!!!! Must get off to investigate! Still me own fault for being AWOL!!

As for me, I'm 5 DPO, so a way to go yet. No signs or symptoms. Finally made it into the swimming pool last night with DH - hoping we can keep the momentum going and intend to go again on Sunday morning! Umming and Aahing about going back to WW. Still, the "diet" is going ok and weight is slowly coming off! 

Tams
xx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Thanks girls   The new pup is a little jack russell, she's 9 wks old now and we called her maggie   So now we have the 2 jack russell's..... maggie (the pup) and Molly (1 yr)  

Sam xxx


----------



## wishing4miracle (Sep 7, 2006)

fc-


----------



## mummyclaire (Sep 17, 2007)

Well its good news from me... It nearly tripled x x Im so excited x x Got a scan in 10 days x x


----------



## H20 (Jan 3, 2008)

So pleased for you FC x x


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

Hello  

ruthie ~ So sorry on the   hun    Lets hope it changes to a nice BFP!!   

fingerscrossed ~ so happy you are ok and the baby too!    for the scan in 10 days hun xx

Sam ~ so sorry they have done this to you!   But how lovely a little puppy!  im so broody at the mo but i think two dogs at the mo is enough lol..Can we see a pic??

hi tasmin ~ good to hear from u and know everything is going well, keep up with the great work on ur diet xx

amanda ~ well done for going to the gym hun!!  dont worry about the lap and dye hun we are all here for u! xx

rachel ~ hows u? x

Sonia ~ hope that went well lol  can u believe my stars actually told me to do that!    i dont think soooooooooo  


Well im ok girls, finding my way around the board..seeing where else i can be a pain    xxx

PS thank u for the bubbles! xx


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

Fingerscrossed! YAY fantastic news! All sounds good!!!  

Tamsin! How are you hun? Don't worry we keep an eye out for you and look forward to that BFP post! Also weldone on the weight loss!  

Sam ~ sorry there messing you around for the schedule lady xx  we have to go through so much but I have such a good feeling about this for you hun!!!!! Oh yeeees and a puppy! I am a very green eyed lady !

SP ~ Your never a pain!!! and you better never leave us hun even if you get a lovely BFP!

Amanda ~ Will be thinking of you on Sat!!!! you will be fine! tis exciting xx  

Rachel ~ Sorry about your friends leaving x I'm sure you will both see each other when you can x   

Sonia ~     have you had it before? tell us how it goes!

I would love for AF not to show and for BFN to turn to BFP but hey ho it's not like I don't do this every month! ha ha

R xxx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

hehehehehe ruthie, wont go far hun!!  i try to keep you posted and i love to read up on u all xxxx


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Good morning all 

I am hating this weather at the moment aren't you 

Well no bms last night just couldn't be asked I don't know why just watched loads of TV and then was really tired.  Try again tonight 

Right I am going to try and catch up. I am so rubbish I read all of your post and by the time I come to write mine I have forgotten what you have said.  the word Goldfish comes to mind 

Amanda REALLY good luck for tommorrow Hun I'm sure you won't need it   I am feelling better about friend as we have spoken lots already.  She is homesick though 

FC that is really good news Hun see told you it would be OK.

Sam I am sorry that you have to wait, what a pain.  But you know what they say all good things etc   A new puppy what a treat.  I would love to get a dog but DH won't let me 

SM glad you are getting out and about and enjoying life.  Please keep posting as we love having you here 

Clare how are you feeling Hun 

Ruthie any news on the AF front I hope she doesn't come for you babe   

Hello Tamsin 

H20 how are you doing Hun 

Kate is there any news after your scan   I hope everything went well. 

Sonia that sounds like it might hurt am not keen on that idea   But let us know how it went 

Right I think I managed to do really well then not really like me at all.  I don't think I have forgotten anyone but if I have feel free to ignore me  

I have one million things to do today and I really do not want to do them   But off I go

Rxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sonia7 (Feb 9, 2007)

Hi everyone

Hope everyone is well

Don't read this if you are eating !!!

Well my colonic was an experience. I was so anxious about it and was nearly not going to do it but thought no, this pain in my tummy has to go. It was a weird sensation - warm water up your bum then it feels like you have the runs.

I was all bunged up, but good to have a clear out so to speak. The pain is more a dull ache now.

Anyway now I have put you off your food, my lunchbreak is now over.

Speak to you all soon

Sonia xx


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Sonia you are one brave girl not sure I could


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

Sonia ~ Glad it went well hun, hope the pain eases more and more!!  

Amanda ~ You are proberely very worried about tomorrow, but u will be fine, try to relax today  

Rachel ~ Poor thing..so much to do,  but glad u can chat with ur friend and u r both feeling better for it.

Hello to everyone else, hope u are all having a great day..Roll on brighter weather as this is really having an effect on my moods!    

My pup (1yr now) was barking last night/early morning doing my nut in lol  im not in a good mood!    

Can't believe its Friday already!!  Hope u are all doing something nice over the weekend xxx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Hi girls

Sonia~ well done hun on going through with it!! quite envious!! 

Amanda~ Good luck for tomorrow hunny   

Ruthie~ Any AF yet??

Rach~ How u doing?? 

SM~ Poor old you   Lukily the new pup was as good as gold last night..... no whinging ect was well impressed with her!!

Sam xxx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

Sam ~ So glad to hear urs was a little darling lol  Normally he is fine but last night he just seemed extra edgey.  Hopefully tonight will be better!  i need my beauty sleep  

Do u use a crate for maggie? xx


----------



## weeza82 (Dec 14, 2007)

Hi Everyone, 

Juat a quick message to say good luck to everyone over the weekend, whether they are testing, getting lap and dye, training new pups or whatever!       

Have a good weekend everyone. 

Weeza xxx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

you too hun!! xxx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

Did you know....
When you're ovulating you're naturally more appealing to men!!

A US study that asked lap dancers to chart their tips along with their mentrual cycle found that they earned up to twice as much during the week when they ovulated compared with the week when they menstruated.

Women who were on the pill reported no difference in tipping patterns over their menstrual cycle.

Its not known whether it's scent or other physical changes that makes women who are fertile more alluring.

So girls throw out the opk's and just go on the pull!! hahahahahahahaha xxx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

SM~ No we don't use a crate   I have friends that do but it just doesn't appeal to me  

Sam xxx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

sam, i was like this ( i would never have used one with my lillie due to her breeding lifestyle b4 we got her)  But with my mad poodle it was one of the first things we ordered!!    He was and still is a fruitcake   When he was little it was funny to see a black puff of hair run mad around the house trying to catch him lol but it was a great day when his pen arrived lol  We got him an extra big one so he had plenty of room.  

We still have it as he is lost with out it but slowly trying to wean him off, we only put him in it now when we go out for along time or when its bedtime.. We are hoping we can have him fully out of it by march time.

We have ours all covered etc i will try to put a pic up as my profile for abit so u can see it lol

xxxxxxxxx

Gosh it sounds awful saying we put him in when we are out longer but i must state we mostly take them with us lol  Along time to us is like 30mins with out him hehee x


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

Evening All x

Well still no AF for me.... I'm on day 27 now and since my mc in aug my cycles have been 27, 26, 26, 26, 27 so if not here in the AM I may test again.... can think of nothing else!  

Amanda good luck for tomorrow!!!

Hi to everyone else sorry for the lack of personal's xx  

Ruthie x


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

SM~ I sympathise hun, my BIL has a whippet and he's absolutely nuts!!!! They have a crate for him and i must say without it their house would be ruined by now!!

Ruthie~ Good luck if you deside to test tomorrow sweetie   When u say 27 day's do u mean u bleed on what would be day 28 or u normally bleed on day 26?? 

I seem to be a bit snappy at the minute.... according to tone anyway, were not speaking at the mo because i snapped at him earlier.... in my defence he was being extremlly annoying!! 

Sam xxx


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

Hi Sam,

No what you mean about annoying DH's!! Mine seems to be getting right on my nerves this eve!  

Well I have had more 26day cycles and bleeding on day 27 but last month I spotted day 27 then bleed on day 28 so had a 27 day cycle.... no spotting yet so shall see! but I do have a sort of cramp at the mo? so probably af on it's way!!

Rx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

about DH's   Well cramping coud go either way sweetie so hang in there..... would be so fab if u got ur BFP AND if it sticks this time                Your one of my fav people on here and i would truely love to see u get ur dream   

Sam xxx


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

Ahhhhh lady!!!   Same applies to you!!!! I can't wait to read about your BFP in FEB!!!!   I told you I have a good feeling about this one!!!   

DH has fallen asleep on the living room floor te he I may shave an eyebrow off!


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Ruthieshmoo said:


> DH has fallen asleep on the living room floor te he I may shave an eyebrow off!


   Now ur on my wavelengh   Here's to our BFP's hunny 

Sam xxx


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

Ha ha naughty ladies think a like!! Shall give it a go!

Gawwwwwd darn it! I tried to tip toe but I woke him up!!  

Here's to looooooaaaaaddddzzzz of BFP!!


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

Morning ladies x 

GOOD LUCK WITH OP AMANDA THINKING OF YOU TODAY!!    

I posted a question on 2ww and looking for an answer!! Aghhhh sorry for lack of personals!

R xxx


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Amanda I hope you are ok and that everything went well today.  I read your early morning message quite early myself today not as early as you though 7.00am.  I would have replyed earlier but had to wait for my brain to wake up.  I have been thinking of you throughout the morning and hope that you haven't found it too painful.  Please get back to us all and let us know how it went as soon as you feel up to it      

Rachelxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Well I am not sure where I am in my cycle IE if I have ov'd or not I have a new ticker which says 2 days to ov so I am going to go with that.  I feel cr*p today am really tired and have a horrid taste in my mouth.  I just feel like I want to go to bed 

How are you all today then 

Ruthie good luck hun 

Hello to all you others great girlie's love you lots

Rxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Where is everyone today  helloooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo 

*removed some 'o's


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

[fly]Just testing out thisto see if it works[/fly]

*fixed the fly


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

I was trying to get the words to move across the page I am not bored honest hehe


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

[fly]Hellooooooooo back lol [/fly] Did i manage it I never know how to do all the fancy bits on here lol

Well its seems to be annoying dh's Day!       Mine is being a lazy **** And doing my head in too.

As for the weather what a crappy day! its dark, wet and windy!  Can u tell im in a bad mood yet?  

xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Well well girlies!!

Rach~ I'm here now   Was out having a scrummy lunch down by the beach..... inside! I do love watching a grey sky and a strong sea   I had some lovely salmon and then a apple tart for dessert.... Yummmmmmm  

SM~ Sorry ur DH is getting on ur nerves   Bad weather always seems to get people in a bad mood sweetie.

Ruthie~ Replied to ur other post..... sorry i can't be of anymore help hunny.... guess it is just a waiting game   Am rooting for it being right and getting stronger though lovely lady      

Sam xxx


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

How did you do that SM which button do I press 

Sam we live by the sea and yes there is something about these kind of days that is quite dramatic I like it too 

Amanda are you home yet  hope you are ok 

Ruthie hey babe good luck   

Hi to all you other girlies 

I am having a glass of wine now as it is sat and I deserve it. I won't have too much, just hoping that it will get me in the mood for later if you know what I mean 

Rxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Catch up later but Rachel you need to select the text and then click on the moving F button......it should look like this:

[ fly]helloooo[/fly ] (but without the spaces)

xxx


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

[fly]hi[/fly]


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

I did it thanks Lizzy


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

[fly]*Yay! Well done hun!!! xxxx*[/fly]

Id like to know how u make words bigger? 

Well i had a better evening, so far! We went out to the supermarket, got some nice meals and some flea treatment for my dogs as its that time again lol
We had a lovely meal, then did the treatments and now we are going to relax on the sofa minus a glass of wine cos im on met  But mayb a small glass of caffiene free cola lol xxx

Any news from amanda??


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Like this!

Select text and click on the button with the A followed by the arrow and then change the font size (default size is 10pt....at least it is on my computer!)

[ size=10pt]hello[/size ] again without spaces 

xxx


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Morning 

Any news Ruthie    Amanda are you alright   SM glad you are having a better time 

I have the most tender and itchy breast in the world they were hurting in bed this morning and now they feel like two big heavy lumps stuck on to the front of me   Hope it is a good sign 

Managed more bms this morning 

Am going to have a healthy day today no more wine it's nice when your drinking it but the next morning is not so great    I didn't have loads just feel a bit slow and I don't like it.

Come on girls give me something to read.

Rxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## EmsyG (Jan 2, 2008)

Morning all! 

Have read back a little, Ruthie - Good luck!   

I'm on cd22, 6dpo and I woke up this morning lying flat on my tummy - I woke up as I was uncomfy!   Felt like I had a lump in my stomach and I was feeling really nauseous! Oh gawd and I have really tender heavy boobs too.

The really weird thing is I appear to be having an allergic reaction to something. My left forearm, neck, cheeks and top of my chest have come up all red and rashy. Haven't eaten anything different, or used different washing powder etc. So have taken an anti-histamine, I hope it calms down, I can't stop scratching!  

Have good Sundays everyone! xxx


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

Aw thanks Rachel, Specialmum, Sam and EmsyG! 

AF turned up in full flow in the wee hours.. started spotting late last night so I guess this month was a 28 day cycle... DH really disappointed and because all the problems are with my body I'm feeling like a failour..

I may not be around as much as I think I really need a brake from the TTC madness... I need a holiday! so we think we are going to take the pressure of ourselves and then go for the IVF apt in Nov and see how the land lies!

You are all wonderfull amazing women !!!! I shall be popping in now and then to check up in you all and read about your fantastic BFP!!

Ruthie xxxx


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

I am so sorry Ruthie I had a similar thing a while back so I know how you feel babe   a holiday would be a good idea if you can.  Your treatment will be upon you before you know it and then you will get your bfp.

Take care and don't go far away as we will miss you 

Rxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Afternoon ladies  

Well i'm not gonna be long as i have a really horrid headache today.... got up to do my jab at 10 am then went back to sleep till about 20 mins ago!!! 

Ruthie~ Take as long as u need hunny, were still gonna be here when u get back   Have ur number and vise versa so can still keep in touch    

Rach~ Well done for getting in ur quota of BMS  

Emsy~ Welcome to the board hun, and lot's of     for a positive cycle  

Sam xxxx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

[fly]*HELLO LADIES x*[/fly]
Oh Ruthie im so sorry hun, but i can related to the ttc break although i have not been through hardley anything compared to you  Keep in touch when u can, You can pm me anytime xxxx

Hi everyone else, Hows u all? 
Right im busy today, got to do some clearing out and throwing away  But will poping over to mums soon for a nice cuppa and chat 

Will try to be on later to catch up properly, so have agreat day xxxx


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi all 

Amanda are you ok? am thinking of you.  Love to hear from you.

Rxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## EmsyG (Jan 2, 2008)

Aw Ruthie, I'm sorry to hear that  

I hope taking a little holiday does you the world of good!  

Emma x


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

evening ladies!! this wont be a long one as im aching like mad!! and my brain still feels a bit fluffy (no change there then!)

lap n dye went well and my tubes are both open!! yay!! so here's hoping... the next step for me is the fertility clinic and hopefully they will put me on clomid! i wont bore you with all the gorey details but i'll update my diary if your interested.

hi rachel.. so sweet to read that you have been thinking of me.. im signed off for the next 2 weeks so we must catch up sometime.. dp is home 2moz but the rest of the week im home alone!!

hi ruthie.. aww hun please dont go... no thats selfish of me... you have to do whats best for you. i know the whole ttc thing can drive you crazy! please stay in touch either on here or by text.

hi sm.. how are you doing hun? thanks to you to for worrying about me!!

hi sam hope you are feeling better.. xx


anyway guys im off to update and check out some other threads and chill xx

much love


amanda xx


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Yeah Amanda your OK and what good news.  There will be no stopping you now      .  I was getting a little bit worried as you hadn't been on but you are ok so that is great 

Will be back later everyone I need a coffee

Rachelxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Hello again 

The weather is pants it is so dark here I have got all the lights on in the house  I can't wait for the lighter nights and mornings to come.

I should be getting on with my housework but am in that tww crazy mood and all I can think about is that.  I am really hungry today. Breasts are killing and temp high again.  No fertile cm so I think my ticker is defo wrong.  

Ruthie how are you today   thinking of you 

Sam how is it going when is the scan 

SM how are you diddling 

All you other crazy chicks   Amanda have mentioned you above 

Someone come and chat to me 

Rachelxxxxxxxxx


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

hey hun!! do i come into the crazy chick catagory!! lol... how are you today im still achey but better than yesterday. i changed my dressing today and i look all bruised and deformed!! my stomach is soooo swollen that i look pregnant already!! i'm off my food but somehow ive managed to put ON weight!! what is that about eh?? lol xx


amanda xx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi girls hope u are all ok?

Sorry i havnt been online, i dont have the internet and its hard to keep up with everyone.

I had my scan last wednesday and one lovely little heartbeat on board.All ok and baby in correct place and dates all correct which is reassuring. I didnt get a photo as dont think they do one with the EPU.

I wish u girls all the best and pray u get those BFP's xxxxxxxx

Take care

Kate xx


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

glad that all is good with your scan kate!! wishing you a happy & healthy pregnancy


amanda xx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

Hello

Its soooo good to hear from you amanda, god we were so worried! Great to hear they are open and its all go go go now hun, no stopping for u!!   I dont know if its the same as it might be increased but they say after a hsg u r more likely to get pregnant in the first 6mths cos the system has been flushed so when u are better get some      
!!!

Rachel sorry i wasnt on earlier hun, hope u are all right!

Kate, Glad everything is alright with baby!! x

Well im okish, somedays im really good others im crappy but i guess thats the way it will be for awhile..lots to think about!
Sex life has gone abit to pot, dont know why just not able too at mo  , Weighed myself and have lost 1 and 1/2 lbs this week so im happy as i havent really been doing much!  Got hubby to help with some de-cluttering too which was lovely!
Boobs are swollen and sore today, abit achey around back so u never know af might come!  Right im off to read amanda's diary to see all the gorey bits!  and will catch up with u all soon xxx


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

lol!! you do make me larf sm!! apparently it is the same with the lap in that the next 6 to 9 mths after you are more fertile. right now though i ache soooo much that bms is the last thing on my mind!!! hey well done you on losing weight... i have eaten a fraction of what i'd normally eat and ive managed to put weight on!!! how unfair is that... sometimes i think ttc takes all of the fun and spontenaity out of sex... 

hope you guys are all ok.. rachel where have you gone?? lol xx


amanda xx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

You will proberely find u loose weight as ur tummy settles hun... 

With pcos i find my weight yoyo's through out the week so its just catching it on a good day lol  

My puppy is laying under my computer chair asleep and i really want the loo but dont want to wake him!!!!!!


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

i hope so otherwise im going to console myself with chocolate and be done with it!!!


amanda xx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

mmmmmmmmmmmmmm CHOCOLATE mmmmmm


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Can i share in all this chocolate that ur gonna be eating??

Glad the lap went well amanda sweetie   sorry i'm crap lately 4wks of D/R r doing me in..... feel so lousy it's unreal!! and to top it off the argument with BIL is still going on and now my best mate (his wife) is not talking to me either even though she has no idear what it's all about  

Sam xxx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

oh Sam, Family can be so stressful!


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

soz for the late reply i had a doze hun... aw sam families are complicated eh? why is his wife not talking to you? how much more d/ring do you have to do hun dont apologise and say that you've been crap.. sometimes we cant devote as much time to being online as we'd like.. sometimes you feel so lousy that even if you do have the time you just dont feel like talking.. we all go thru it.. as long as you are ok hun thats all that matters to me... what does tone make of the situation a xx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

He's not very happy with his brother! Things are strained with them and it makes work uncomfortable (as they have a business together) BIL told his wife that he had a run in with me and thats all he told her and now because of that i haven't heard from her..... he says that she's just leaving it?!?! 
What a T**t   

Hopefully be able to start stimms on thursday    

Sam xxx


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

i'm sure it will all sort itself out in the end.. if it doesnt sort out any time soon then you have to not let their stress get to you and effect your stimming etc.. you need to be mega chilled...i know it's hard. you know that you guys are in the right..   hun xx


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi all  I am here and now everyone else is gone  I think that I am going to go to bed and read my book as there is nothing on the TV and I have just eaten tooooo much and feel a bit fat 
Glad you feel a bit better today Amanda take advantage of the time off hun and get lots of rest in 

Sorry you are having tension Sam   I hate anything like that  

Hi sm hope you are OK  

Ruthie are you still there  

Right off I go 

Rachelxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sonia7 (Feb 9, 2007)

Hi everyone

How are you all, well I hope.

 Just thought I will say hi so you don't forget me.

 Sonia xx


----------



## EmsyG (Jan 2, 2008)

Morning everyone! Hope you're all alright  

I'm trying to not get my hopes up but it's so hard! My temp hasn't dropped at all since ov and keeps on creeping up day by day, and I have the hotest sorest boobs too. I actually got a positive OPK this month (increased met dose), so I hope that did it. 

I hate this waiting lark! Why can't we have a care bear heart on our bums that changes colour as soon as we're pg?!  

I am impatient! So I am going for a coffee in Cambridge with a friend.   

Em x


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Morning all  

We wouldn't forget you Sonia How are you today?

Well I had the strangest of dreams last night.  I was pregnant and it was a small bump but everyone I showed the bump to could see it moving, Little legs and arms sticking out everywhere.  I was  very proud of the fact that it was moving so much but started to get worried when it stopped.  Also in the dream my husband had had an affair and I wasn't happy with him I remember telling him the only way I could forgive him was to have one myself   Weird  

Well today I still have the sore breasts my temp was 37.48 wow that is high.

I have a lot of paperwork to do today for dh's tax return and if I do not get it done we will be in trouble so I will pop on as soon as I have finish.

Hi to all you wonderful girlie's

Rachelxxxxx


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

morning ladies!!

hi rachel.. tax returns?? my maths is soooooo rubbish! hurry up im getting a bad case of cabin fever!!

hi sonia... we'd never forget you hun!!

hi em!!    sounds good to me!! when are you due to test we could so do with some good news on here!! we had a little run at the start of the year so we need to keep that going! no pressure!!

im feeling a bit better today though i can so see why you get signed off for 2 weeks!! omg i ache like mad!! i cant wait till i can have a bath again!!


so how are we all today??


amanda xx


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Morning hun we are actually on here at the same time  Are you still there


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

[fly]WHERE ARE YOU [/fly]


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

lol sorry hun!! im here!! how are the tax returns going?? im just going to brave the shower!! it's such hard work! how are you hun??


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

right im back and feeling (and smelling!) much better for it!!


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

hello

Well i have updated my ticker but it doesnt like 1/2 lbs so it says 2lbs lost but its hopefully for next week lol

I have done something big today, as part of my Not ttc for the next 6mths i had to cancel my appointment at the fertility clinic for thurs this week...Well today I DID IT! 
I was so scared, worried etc but took the phone and rang the number, big relief!

I did however ask when the next space was and she said end of june Well knowing my gp it would take 3mths for the referral back to the clinic then a further 3mths for the app, so i decided i could only do so much waiting and made an appointment.

Its june 26th (my parents anni) and i know it will be cancelled and moved 3 times so which will make it more likely the end of july! ( my cousins baby is due then).

I feel this is good, i dont feel pressured..or stressed or a sudden rush to get ttc or loose weight because i can always cancel it but i just needed something booked otherwise i would have been worrying all through my time off.

So heres to a relaxed next 6mths! xxx

[fly]*HELLO RACHEL   *[/fly]


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

How do you do that again I can't do it    I can fly things but not make them bigger or colourful 

Hello back to you babe


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Rach~ You just click on the colour u want from the bar above [ color=#ff8900 ]and write in between it [ /color ] As for making it bigger you click the A with an arrow going up and down and again write in it [ size=10pt ]like this[ /size ] (obviously i've put spaces in 

TADA [shadow=red,left]hehehe[/shadow]

Sam xxx


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

im such a techno divvy compared to you guys!!!


amanda xx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

hehehe i found it hard too hun, hence the practise lol

[move type=scroll loop=-1 direction=left step=6 delay=85]_I've had a lovely day!  _[/move]

I just press everything and see what happens! always have a sneaky preview first though


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

now you're just showing off!!!

lol


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

i really dont get how this [size=12pt]works


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

YAY i did something!! now how do i get it to move lol


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

She is a show off isn't she lets see if I can be[fly]This is me trying [/fly]


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

[fly]Still can't make bigger though [/fly]


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

ok so how do you make it move


amanda xx


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Click on the f that is moving side to side above and then type inside that[fly] That should work hun[/fly]


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

[did it work?][??]


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

lmao! thats a no then!!


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

[fly]how about this??


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

yay!! i did it!! ive only been on this site for almost a year!! i so need to get out more!!

im off to watch a movie with dp!!

[fly] byeeeeee


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Well done hun it worked we will do some more tommorrow and we will be as good as SM  

I am off to watch some TV too I am pooped and have the beginning of a headache 
So it is a big  glass of water and some relaxing for me 

LOL Rachelx


----------



## EmsyG (Jan 2, 2008)

Amanda, in answer to your question this morning (I posted and ran sorry!) I'm due on on Monday I think (30day cycle), so because I had the pos OPK this month I'll test Tuesday if nothing. 

I was so excited to get a pos OPK for once lol, what on earth will I be like if I actually got a BFP?!!!  

There were so many pregnant ladies in town today, it makes the wanting so much more There! iykwim?


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

[fly]*Hellooooo*[/fly]

This is me the show off   

[move type=scroll loop=-1 direction=left step=6 delay=85]Heheheheheheheee[/move]

[fly][glow=red,2,300]Hope you are having a good day[/fly]

[fly]            [/fly]


----------



## petdowe (Mar 17, 2006)

Just wanted to wish you all  in that dreaded  i hope it aint driving you all
MAD !!!   too much fingers crossed that you will all get that OMG  
Real soon           
Take care love and   to ya all nicky.


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

[move type=scroll loop=-1 direction=left step=6 delay=85]well here I go again[/move]


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

iam*gettingbetterat[glow=red,2,300]this*[/glow]


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Well sort of 

Hello my lovely ladies and how are we all today 

Last night I went to bed early and ended up reading my book until 12.15   It was so good that I could not put it down.  So am feeling v-tired today but well.  My (.)(.) are killing me and this morning my temp was a v-low 35.65 so don't know what is going on there .

Well Amanda how is the cabin fever   I hope you are feeling  better today hun 

SM you are really a clever girl  what were you doing up so late   Please tell me how to make things bigger as I want to be as good as you    It's not fair.

Sam how are you doing you have been quieter than normal  Are you OK 

Morning Emsy how are you today 

Hello sonia how are you too 

Well will be around all day checking on here (Note to self) must get a life 

Rachelxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

hi hun!! the cabin fever is driving me crazy!! im so used to being busy but i guess having 2 weeks compassionate leave and now 2 weeks signed off im going crazy. my GBF is coming over today to watch movies and have lunch.. just to talk to another adult will be fab!! i need to get out more coz i keep bidding on ebay!!! how are you today??

hi em fingers crossed for you!!

hi nikki!! what are you doing up at that time!! lolx youre always so kind and so positive.. hope you are right hun!! BFP's all round!

sm you are suuuuuuuch a show off!! lol your post made me dizzy!! xx

im going to go and have a shower in a bit!!

byeee


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi Hun  

Nice to have a friend round and have a chat it will do you good   Just read your diary and that defo the spirit hun I had that feeling a few months ago and the same as you realised I am actually quite a strong little lady.  Hope you have a good day. 

Rachelxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

aw hun.. i couldnt have done it by myself and i know i have alot to be greatful for...

how are you? how are the girls?? 


amanda xx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

Like to make u smile!!

To make the font bigger you have to click on the button the A and arrow, then u will see come up and u have to delete the 10 and put in another number, say 20... 

I just had fun last night playing with all the buttons!!

I've woken up with huge sore boobs again!  and lower backache so i am really hoping that finally af is coming!!!  So below i am going to do a little af dance!!

[fly]                [/fly]


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

like this


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

[fly]HA HA [/fly]


----------



## petdowe (Mar 17, 2006)

Fabizzy and Speical mum how do you get your messages and pictures to move like that
From side to side ??


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Click on the f that is moving side to side and type inside the two fly's

[fly]I hope that makes sense hun   [/fly]


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Right today I went slightly insane and for some reason went out and bought myself a pack of opk's thinking that if I was pg that a line would show up  Well a line did show up but a lighter one than the control line. they had a pg test in as well and that was my reasoning. It was only a few pounds more. I know that doing that shows nothing I just think I needed to pee on a stick  Silly old me. It is really getting to me at the moment. My breast are so sore and I feel tired and need to wee more, but its all in my mind I am sure. I still have days to go and I can't take it any more

I want to know   

Please someone send the men with the white coats


----------



## petdowe (Mar 17, 2006)

Fabizzy i am gonna sound so thick   here but where is the F ??


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

You don't sound thick hun I have only just learn't it myself.  When you click on reply to write a new post it is on the top row, 2 above the smiley with his tonge stuck out.

Rachelxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## EmsyG (Jan 2, 2008)

Rachel, much love and sympathy hun, it's a flipping nightmare isn't it?! 

I've got the sore (o)(o) too, and I'm emotional, and have got little niggly aches in my lower tummy. So all in all, exactly the same as PMT!    Just have to wait and see I guess! 

When are you due on? 

Emma x


----------



## MummyT (Nov 21, 2006)

ok girls.Got a bit of a dilemma.  My friend has been TTC for a couple of months now.  She told me today that she did a HPT on friday which came back BFP but got some mild cramps and spotting so was referred to EPU for a scan.  The scan showed nothing but they did 2 more PTs which came back BFP

Apparently they said that either she was going to miscarry very early on or it may be ectopic.
She has to go back for blood results to see if they are doubling, but i said that they may have scanned her very very early and it may not show at all yet.

was i right to say this??   

xx


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi emma. 

I am cd 23 and my cycles used to be 28 days but for the last 3 months or so i have had longer cycles 36 days and one was around 40 days I can't remember exactly so I could come on in 5 days or 11 or 13 I am not sure.  what about you 

Rachelxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mummyclaire (Sep 17, 2007)

The same happened to me last week. they scanned me at 4 weeks and showed nothing.. they said it too early but i was also being tested for ectopic. My levels more than doubled and Ive got a scan on Monday. 

Send your friend lots of     for me please, i know wat shes going through

Claire x x


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Angie~ Yep my SIL went for an early scan due to pain ect.... they could see nothing but the bloods were going up steadily, eventually they found something on the scan when she thought she was about 7 wks they said she was infact only about 4+3.... she's now 24 wks preggers with a little princess  

Sam xxx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

So glad u figured the font/size/moving etc out hun!!  Well Done!! xxx

Want2beamummy ~ Hope ur friend is ok hun    

Hi everyone, Well i have had some awful pain in my left boob, just to the side of the nipple..awful pain!  Dont know why and im fairly worried   xx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

Help girls..just been to the loo and when i wiped i had some stringy cm stretching over the toliet paper..but as u all know my af has gone past 87 days So *Can i be Ovulating now?* Im so confused!

Not the first time hey!


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi Sm you could well be  What do you feel about that hun   Get back to us hun 

Hi Amanda how are you today feeling well I hope 

Hi sam what is going on with you have you started stimming yet 

Hello Ruthie I hope you are ok,  we miss you 

Emma how are you today are you coping with the maddness 

Sonia are you doing ok I hope so, come on and have a chat 

Hello to anyone one else sorry if I have missed you out 

Well last night I played a trick on dh.  He has been getting up too late in the mornings (around 7.45) and keeps saying that he should get up earlier but doesn't so last night I set the time on the alarm clock and hr earlier and this morning he thought we were getting up at 8am but it was 7am    He did see the funny side in the end  I thought it was hilarious  And he got to his job a lot earlier.  Not sure it will work tommorrow though.

Rxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

morning ladies!!

hi racheal how are you? i lmao re the alarm clock thing!!  yesterday dp's alarm didnt go off and we were woken up by dd's friend knocking for her for school!! wot bad parents we are!! 

im feeling achier this am but i think it was because i was desperate to sleep on my stomach!!

im sure af is on her way and i have been feeling a bit teary.. having said that my friend is going to pop over 4 lunch so im going to go and tidy up in a bit.. i will be checking back from time to time.


hi sam how are you hun? how are things with the outlaws? 

hi sm... you are a puzzle to me hun!!

hi ruthie... miss you hun!  

hi wltbm... how is your friend, any news??

hi emsy how are you??

im sorry if ive missed anyone... love you all though!!


amanda xx


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

aw rachel... just looked at your diary.. hun the 2ww does weird things to us normally sane women!! i have to admit that last mth i couldnt have cared less and i kind of knew that this mth was a write-off but i know that next mth im going to be like a mad woman!!  ive already decided that im getting opk's over the w.end, find the pre-seed, find the barry white cd, and bms like never before!! im dreading it!! (not the bms just the crazy lady part!!) fortunatley though hun we all know how you feel and your idea of crazy seems perfectly normal and sane to us!!


amanda xx


----------



## glamis (Apr 12, 2007)

Hi Ladies

Hope you all keeping well

Sam ~ will be thinking of you while stimming - all the very best!

Sending you tonnes of    

Glamis . . .


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Hi All,

Well CD27 / 12DPO - got all the signs of AF, (cramps, foul mood, headache, tenderish boobs), but no actual loss yet, bit annoying!  Come om woman, either show yourself or stay away!!
Still, am glad she stayed away yesterday, as meant we could go swimming - did several lengths, so quite proud of myself!  Weight continues to slowly drop off, which is a boost! 

Must dash, as busy at work!  Will try and do some personals later

Tams
xxx


----------



## EmsyG (Jan 2, 2008)

Afternoon everyone! Flying visit as I've got a job app form to fill in (another topic entirely but I temp for them and they've put me forward for a job, now the interview's on Monday! When I'm due on!  )

Rachel your cycle sounds a bit like mine. Over the last 6-8months or so I've gone from 28-38 days! This month I actually got a positive result on an OPK so I have a little bit more of an idea of when I'm due and not just waiting, which is so frustrating!   Normal before that though (and seemingly this month too is 30 days).

SpecialMum, that does sound very confusing, although your cycle's been so long you could be ov'ing now. Stranger things have happened! 

Much love to you all!   

Emma


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

Permission to moan    

Right firstly any possible Ovulating went un-touched as dh was not in the mood...Felt strangely upset and let down really as i had been honest with him about it and said i dont know wether to put our selves through another month of not knowing or let it just go by..and he just snubbed me!  

Then i wake up to a call from mil,  Our bil wants us to bring our car over to mot it (he is a machanic sp?) right away!!  Was not in the mood as we had no support or sympathey over this cycle.  Anyway got there and bil had already left for work and there fore we got stuck helping her in the house and garden when all i wanted to do was go back to bed and then perhaps do some of my own tidying up!!

Then she had a go about lack of christmas presents this year...well my sil had another baby, so she went out middle of november and stayed out there till middle of jan...she is then returning next week!!  What was i suppose to do about gifts?    

Anyway im so     and so bms isnt on the cards at the mo!

I cant believe my body!!  Whats it doing to me    im bloated today as well.

Will keep u posted x

Sorry about the me post will catch up with u all later xxx


----------



## EmsyG (Jan 2, 2008)

Don't apologise for talking about things you need to get off your chest!  

It sounds like you need to explain again to your DH that even though you're meant to be taking time off from ttc it's still really bloody difficult to not know what on earth your body's up to, and that you need more support from him. Then tell him to talk to his Mum about the xmas presents! Cheek of it! 

Take care of you. Emma x


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

Thank you Emma!  Feeling a lot better after writing it on here...cooking myself anot so good tea lol  Homemade roast potatoes and chickena and mushroom pie    Carbs galore  

Did try to discuss further having some bms but i dont know there just didnt seem the point..plus i feel so sore and bloated   

Oh well going to enjoy my tea and deal with them later!


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Morning everyone


----------



## EmsyG (Jan 2, 2008)

Morning!  

cd27/11dpo in the Emma house, and I am feeling shattered, emotional with sore rocks for boobs!  

Hope you're all having a good morning! x


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Morning Emma 

Going a little bit mad here too


----------



## EmsyG (Jan 2, 2008)

Madness is the word for it. DP just asked me where I would like to go for dinner tonight after dropping my dd off with her Dad. I wailed "I don't know, I have PMT, I can't make decisions!" and walked off    
I think he's used to me now though lol.


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Morning ladies,

Just popping my head in b4 i go hoover the house   How is everyone??

Rach & Emma~   Sorry to hear the PMT has got u both.... out DH's do deserve a lot of credit for some of the things we put them through!!  

Amanda~ How r u hunny?

Ruthie~ R u hanging in there babe?

Glamis~ PM'd you sweetie  

Lizzy~ Sorry i had to cut out chat short last night, glad u and pea r doing o.k though even if u are a bit tired  

Tam~ Looks like u have PMT too sweetie.... will be keeping my fingers crossed that it's different kinds of hormones instead though  

SM~ Poor ol you   It's easier said than done trying to forget about ttc all the time!

How r our recent pregnant ladies doing??

Well as u can see it's now 14 days till i have my Egg Collection!!! I start my Stimms tonight   can't wait but nervous if u know what i mean?!?!  

Sam xxx


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

Morning ladies...

Sorry not been on for a while been trying to give myself a brake from FF x 

Sorry things have been tough SM I'm here if you want to talk just pm me x I know how you feel trying to take a brake xxx

Will have a good read through to catch up! sending loads of positives out to everyone!   

R xx


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Moning sam  was wondering where you had got to .  So how different is stimming going to be than dr?  Will it hurt more?  I am so stupid it's more injections right 

Rachelxxx


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Hey Ruthie nice to hear from you   How are things with you?  I hope you are OK   We have missed you Hun 

Rachelxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

Aw Rachel your a sweety! I'm ok just needing a brake really bad and want to go on holiday!!! I just can't imagine getting pg anymore so need to wait for a more positive feeling to come back... plus DH doesn't seem very interested in the   side of things so it wouldn't happen anyway!

How are you hun?
Rx


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

I am fine in a crazy lady kind of way 

Rxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## reetpetite (Jan 15, 2008)

may i join please? just entered my 2ww and im already going loopy!


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Welcome reetpetite  

Rach~ Yep more jab's... an extra one every day   It's different to D/R in as much as D/R is shutting down my body and putting me nito a temporary menopause!!!!!! I then half that doseage so that my body is still quiet but start taking the Stimming drugs which make my ovaries produce lot's of mature follicles which will hopefully contain mature eggs. So as apose to a normal cycle where u have one mature follicle with one mature egg to be released i will have anywhere between hopefully 10-30. They will then in 14 days time insert a fine needle into my wonb through my vaginal wall    and suck out all the little eggies!!! GREAT FUN    

I now i haven't been on a lot lately but the D/R drugs make u feel horrible..... now i'm on the stimms too though i should feel a little better, First stimm jab tonight!!! Wish me luck girlies    

Sam xxx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

Welcome reetpetite!  Sorry to see u have suffered so many misscarriages hun,   

Sam Good luck with the jab tonight hun!      I do hope u feel better soon!!!! and fingers crossed xx


----------



## reetpetite (Jan 15, 2008)

thanks, i manage to stay sane for the 1st half of my cycle, but my weestick gland starts twitching from CD14 on, on CD16 now, only 12d to go...


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

hi ladies!! how are we today??

hi sam... im sooooo excited for you.. 2 weeks to go.. not long hun. so is it EC next? im soo stoopid that i still dont fully understand the whole procedure. sending you lots of     keep us posted hun xx

hi rachel.. how are you sweetie? im going to read your diary in a tick.. hope we can catch up soon.. keep missing you on here.xx

hi reetpetite... ive seen you on the secondary thread hun.. hope to get to know you some more.. the girls on here are fab and we all know the insanity that is the 2ww!!

hi sm.. how are you hun? your din sounded fab!

hi em how are you hun? i havent started getting pmt yet this cycle.. either that or i now have permanent menstrual tension and so i dont notice any difference!! 

for the first time in ages i just want af to come so that i can get on with things!! i know that nothing will have happened this month because of the lap. i just want to start ttc in earnest if that makes sense. or am i  


anyway, enough waffling from me!!


amanda xx


----------



## reetpetite (Jan 15, 2008)

hi missy, totally makes sense! there are times when CD1 feels like a clean slate. when i had my first 3 mc's i dutifully waited til af came before ttc (now we dont bother) and i used to be soooo relieved when the witch visited, it gave ttc a kick start for us!

and thanks for the welcomes, trying to navigate my way around the board, but definately feel at home here!


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

hi reetpetite! glad i make sense to someone!! it's crazy because i usually dread af and all of the feelings of failure that come with it! im soooo impatient i just want it here!! i also am getting fed up with abstaining from nookie!!!  glad you feel comfortable on this thread hun xx it's good having you with us crazy chix!!


amanda xx


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi amanda 

I am here now 

Welcome reetpetite 

Hello SM hope you are ok hun 

Hello Sam glad you are here again and good luck hun can't wait to here of that BFP  

Hello everyone else have a good Friday.

We are having an Indian takeaway YUM!!!

Back to the gym for me on Mon though 

I will keep peeking

Rxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2008)

Hello Ladies, mind if I join you... 

AMANDA-Sorry haven't pm'd, will catch up over weekend-glad to hear you sounding as chirpy as usual!
Hi also to all of you other girls on here, I have chatted to some of you before.Good luck to you all on this wait.    

Nikki


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

hmmm yum indian takeaway!! im not sure how long i have to wait before i can go back to the gym and i miss it!! that gives you an idea of my cabin fever!! as i usually have to drag my ass to the gym!

[fly] 

hey onlysam... no probs hun how are you my lovely? of course you are welcome to join the crazy bunch! the ladies on here are fab xx

amanda xx


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

oooopss

sorry nicky if i made you dizzy with the above message!


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2008)

Actually Amanda, you didn't make me dizzy, you made me feel SICK!!You are a little missy  
I have just rustled myself up a couple of duck spring rolls, as  dp is in pub.

Nikki


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Welcome nikki 

And Amanda I am impressed you have been doing you cyber homework   You little show off you


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

lol! not quite perfected it yet though!!

i have been a naughty girl and bought scrubs season 6 on dvd! & popcorn (it gets me out of watching some jean claude van dam 'classic' as dp would say!)

how was the indian yummmmmmmmm


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

*Tamsin* ~ hi sorry hun.....and i saw your message the other day and forgot again  All done now. Fab news for Kate 

*Sam* ~ hope the pup is doing ok....bet she's gorgeous 

*Emsy* ~ sorry for not updating the list but I've added you now 

*Hi Reetpetite* (Jackie Wilson fan ) welcome to the thread....loads of luck to you  

*Onlysam* ~ hi welcome to you too 

Hi to everyone else....hope you are all doing ok 

Have a good weekend everyone, *Lizzy* xxx


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Oh well, another failed month - AF showed up yesterday 
So on we go to yet another month 
Still, we've booked a night away next w/e, (staying in a Presidential Suite!), so that's given me something to smile about 

 to those still waiting!


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2008)

I haven't read through but I judst want to send a big hug to Tamsin and enjoy your night away next w/e xx


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Thanks Tanya - much appreciated!  Hope you are well and  with your appt - hope it goes well!


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

afternoon ladies... just a quicky as im getting ready to go to dads.. 

so sorry tamsin that the witch arrived   hope you enjoy your night away.. it sounds fab!

hey rachel.. where are you hun??

hi lizzy.. how are you?

hi ruthie.. how are you doing?

anyway, i wish i had something interesting to say but today has been a bit of a no brainer!!!


amanda xx


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2008)

Hi everybody!Hope you're all having a nice chilled Saturday! 

I haven't got much to say, as PMT has overcome me today, I feel hormoned up to the max  

Didn't want to read and run though.



to all of you waiters

Nikki


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Evening my lovely ladies  

Well today we went for a photo session at venture which was nice   took the dog's with us too so it was hectic!!! 

Tam~ Sorry AF arrived sweetie   but enjoy that suite hunny.... sounds fab  

Amanda~ Hope u have fun at ur dad's hunny  

Nikki~ Sorry to hear the PMT has to u    not long though till test day now    

LizzyB~ Pup doing fine thanx hunny   How r you?? What r u upto at the mo??

Tanya~ Good to see u hunny, how r u doing?? Whats this nxt appt for?? Sorry just being nosy   

Ruthie~ Hi.... what u been upto this wkend??

SM~ How r u today hun? Up to much?

Kerry~ How r u? Thanks for the PM.... hope i didn't put u off to much?!  

Rach~ Having a good wkend hunny?

Reetpetite~ How's the 2ww treating u hun??

Sam xxx


----------



## reetpetite (Jan 15, 2008)

Hi sam, glad you had a good time getting your pics done, tam, sorry about the witch. she's a bit of a cow really isnt she  

well, im officially losing the plot. bit   bunged up   and thought to myself, before i could stop it, "oooo wonder if im pg" just spoken to sil who got back from spain today about thursdays appt and she said "are you pg again yet?" (should be   but cant be arsed) and i thought "oooo, maybe its a sign"


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

G ood morning ladies

It is a lovely day here today the third day that the sun has been shining.  DH and everyone have gone out so I also have a lovely morning to myself 

I am in my dressing gown and I am going to stay that way for a while.  I have the biggest killer (.)(.) in the world today.  Not that I think it has worked as I have just said in my diary.  Every month I get different symptoms and I never get a bfp so there is no point in thinking I will this month.

Big Hi to all my girlies   

Sorry this is a quick on I must get on.

Rxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Smark (Jan 6, 2008)

Hope you don't mind me joining in 

I'm fairly new to FF and started my own diary yesterday in TTC naturally thread.
I have been reading so many of your messages and have become obsessed  with the whole TTC world.

I'm on CD 24 today.
Not sure when I ov!! But have a cycle average of 28 days (range over 3 months 26 -30 days)

Anyway after lasting to CD 23 I caved and did a tesco test yesterday  
And again this morning 
I mean, what on earth am I thinking?  Not sure exact due date, but it could be Wed, Thurs or even Sat?? So know I am testing too early. Then I think - well if I am, then it's bound to show!

Good luck to all TTWs     
Thanks for reading 
Sarah x


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Hello sarah and welcome to the thread you sound like you are in the same frame of mind as me 

Rachelxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Smark (Jan 6, 2008)

Hi Rachel

I read your diary and your posts on here and thought the same  

Gonna make myself go into town today, just so that I won't be tempted to stay on here all day. The things I have been googling! Gonna feel a right   when AF arrives next week. Tried the OPK's like you - but hardly anything showed  

Gonna update my diary this evening. When are you due to test?


Sarah x


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Well I am testing sometime next week as my cycle has been all over the place the last few months, It used to be every 28 days or so but now I have no Idea what is going on 

Good idea to get out though hun otherwise like me you will have cyber addiction 

Good luck  

Rachelxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

afternoon ladies!!

welcome sarah! you sound like a woman after my own heart! one time me and rachel were on the exact same cycle and were egging each other on to test etc!! it was fab to have someone to share the insanity with!! you will find though that all of the girls on here are fab and im afraid we sooooo know what you are going through as we have gone through it for mths!! im going to go and read your diary in a tick!

hi racheal how are you doing sweety?? a house to yourself!! you need a good film and a bar of dairy milk (naughty amanda says a glass of vino too... good girl amanda says it's a bit early for alcohol... naughty amanda says it does count as one of your portions of fruit and veg!!)

hi sam... how are you doing hun??

hi onlysam/nicky... i must've synchronised my pmt with you coz yesterday i had a hormone induced meltdown (some of which was in asda!).. hope you are feeling ok today... i will reply to your pm hun xx

hope you guys are all doing well.. dp wants to spring clean... but im just not 'feeling it' lol xx he'll lose interest in that idea as tottenham are playing footie today!!

    for some bfp's

love to all

[fly]amanda


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

I'll join you with that pmt.... I had a complete wobble about an hr ago felt really tense and then was in tears about nothing.  Feel better now as am cooking a roast and (naughty Amanda  ) I am having a glass of vino.  I need it just to chill. I am only going to have two and then I will stop just in case but I am sure AF is on the way 

Hope dp has forgotten about the cleaning hun.

Rachelxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

glad naughty amanda won out!! lol dp watching footy and neither of us are in the mood for the spring cleaning.. there is always tomorrow! he has nearly given me a heart attack cheering the footy!! (and breathe..) im so sorry hun that you were feeling teary.. the hormone circus has alot to answer for!! a glass or two of vino and a lovely roast sounds like a good solution to all of that.. how are you feeling about this mth? i wonder when i will get to the stage where i decide not to try any more? i keep telling myself to give it another year... but i wonder whether when that time comes i will just keep on trying...


amanda xx


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2008)

Evening ladies

Rachael and Sarah I hope you don't go to made in the tww  

 Amanda

Sam I'm having a meeting on Thursday for Frozen egg transfer which I hopefully be able to start at the end of this cycle and I'm currently day 15 I think  having lots and lots of     

Not long now till EC, good luck hunny xx 

How are you feeling now Tamsin??

Hi LizzyB I hope you are keeping well 

Kate How are you and little bean, I saw the signs for Reading as I was on my way down to Southampton for the weekend and thought of you.


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

Hey ladies! 


Good luck to all those testing vvvv soon!!!    Nikki, Rachel, Amanda and to anyone else I've missed!!!   

Tanya! hiya!!   Good luck for Thursday! how exciting!!!  

SM   hope your feeling better lady xx

Tamsin sorry AF showed up hun   Good luck for next month!!  

Sam ! what stage are you at now??    

Well it's odd not to be thinking about getting BMS in on the right days etc but at the same time I think I'm really relaxing about it all... DH has started a new job which means 6 weeks training on Cardiff!!!   So it wouldn't happen anyway!!! (he is coming back at weekends).... Also keeping myself busy until Nov!

Ruthie xx


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Morning Ruthie nice to hear that you are feeling relaxed hun.  Don't get too lonely while dh is away we are always here if you want to have a nice chat.

I had the night from hell last night ( I will update my diary in a mo)

Good morning to everyone else 

Rachelxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

Rachel hun I just read your diary   MEN! One of the reason I'm taking a brake from TTC is DH and his lack of trying! i had to remind him to take his vits etc and it seemed like it was always me doing the hard work for us like booking apt and as much as I love him there are times when I could scream!! last night we got in from cinema and I started the dinner and he just sat down in is coat surrounded by mugs and glasses which he could take out to the kitchen and I had to do everything inc set the table! we live in a big open plan flat so he could see me chopping away!!   I had to ask in the end to get him to move.... ! Other than that tho... how is ttc?
Rxx


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

The vision of him in his coat surrounded by the mugs and glasses  exactly the same in this house I can tell you  I have just spent the morning washing up the blo*dy dishes from the roast dinner yesterday...That is suppose to be his job I cook on a Sunday and he washes up I think he has done it once  Emma I hate to think what the injury is but he better sort it out by ov   Thanks for the pm hun 

I am feeling alot better now and actually finding it funny.  Well I did chuck all his pants and socks on the floor in anger  He can put them back if he can find the time 

Rxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Amanda hi 

Just in answer to you post yesterday ( I know that I am slow) I am not feeling v hopefull at the moment my breasts don't feel as sore today and my temp has taken a bit of a nosedive so I think it's all over barr the shouting (and crying and whaling and foot stamping and OMG there is something wrong with me). I feel the same as you sometimes I just wish I could stop trying and be happy with what I have got (which I really am) but I see a baby and I just want to take it home. Really cute 4 week old at dancing on sat am nearly drove me insane. He smelt so nice.

Anyway enough rambling where is your AF has she come yet? Are you going for all out war this month?...Pre seed, hanging upside down after bms all that kind of thing 

Let me know 

Where are you SM haven't heard from you for a few days

Hi to all you other ladies and good luck 

[fly]Rachel [/fly]


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

Hello everyone!

Ruthie   Thank you for the email xxx

Well sorry girls i havent been here much but i have had a very stressful few days, due to mil being back and as usual causing hell everywhere she goes.  

Our car is also gone into repair with bil which is just as bad, meaning a job that should take 1 day has already taken 5!!!!    and it is causing a wedge between me and dh.  

As for diet, well suppose to weigh now but havent yet!  Ttc hasnt been to bad but i havent really wanted too either and the other weird thing is i am constantly wet down there (sorry for tmi) but i dont get that at all and several times i have almost brought a test to see if im pregnant but i havent YET!

So im stuck here washing and cleaning...Not the best thing when u are already having a crappy time!

Hope u are all ok and   to u all xxx


----------



## EmsyG (Jan 2, 2008)

Afternoon everyone! 

Well I'm due on today, but no sign of AF yet. I had weird mild cramps yesterday, but nothing now and still feeling a bit nauseous and mega painful (o)(o)!!!   

I'm finding it hard to be patient! Not sure when to leave it to test until as I know I'm 14dpo (cd30) today, but other cycles when I've not had a positive opk have been 30-38days! 

Hope everyone's ok. x


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

hi hun, 
Personally id be testing today then one week later if still no af and then id get a blood test.

[fly]         [/fly]


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

Hi SM!!!! thank you for your email too!!! xxx  

EmsyG I would test first thing in the morning as the first wee is the best! and then if neg try again 3 days later at least   xxx sorry to read about your mc's x


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

Hi ruthie ~ Have u got any idea what this wetness is, god its embarressing!!  Dh wants to have some   but i cant as i feel horrid!!

xx


----------



## EmsyG (Jan 2, 2008)

Thankyou!  

DP just called asking if I'd tested   He's more eager than I am! 

I shall wait until tomorrow morning and then do the deed. I am nervous    

I NEED to know! Actually I really do need to know, as we have to pay the balance for our skiing holiday in March this week     xxx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

arrhhh bless thats lovely that dh is excited too, lets hope u are hun but if not atleast u've got a great holiday to look forward too!!!

Keep us posted!  Have u got a test? xx


----------



## EmsyG (Jan 2, 2008)

Specialmum! I just read about that on the met thread I think. 

The only thing I can think is that when I was pg with my dd, I was a lot more juicy than normal. So, you could be ov'ing very late, or you could be pg. Have you done a test? 

Yes, I've got a test lol. I've always got one in the cupboard  

I shall post with the result in the morning, with an accompanying drumroll of course!   xxx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

Oh god, its day 93 of cycle... will this cycle ever stop giving me hassle!!     

Well i had thought about doing a test but we really havent been like that since all the hassle and ovulating now would be werid..Dam pcos!!

Fingers crossed for u tomorrowm, i will be praying for ur positive result hun!! xx


----------



## EmsyG (Jan 2, 2008)

I've only been on here for a few weeks so I'm not sure of what hassle you're speaking of, but have you been temp charting? Do you think you could have ov'd earlier on? 
I used to have horrible long cycles like that before I got pg with my (5yr old!) dd and it was a nightmare not knowing quite where you were. 

tbh, I'd buy both OPK's and a pg test and do both. It could be either, or nothing at all. 

Have you been taking any medicine for a cold? Only I know some of the cough syrups make me a bit wetter as it thins all mucus not just the one in your sinuses   

The things we talk about  

Hopefully when you get up to your full dose of metformin, then your cycle ought to regulate. I'm on 2000mg a day now and hopefully it's done its job. We'll see. I'm feeling a bit despondent now. Just had to go and pick R up from school and there's a plethora of new babies! Very hard handling the innocent questions from my little girl as to why I haven't gotten her a baby sister or brother yet. She knows that they take a long time to cook, but she can't understand why all these other ladies can have babies but Mummy's body doesn't work properly.


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

hi ladies how are we doing??

right let me catch up.. there is soooooo much to catch up with on here which is fab.

hi racheal... i hope you are wrong hun and that af isnt on her way! i read your diary and share your frustration (i think we all can) the start of my wobbler on saturday was just the state of the house and how it is always down to me to sort out... then i start thinking if this was a job nobody would take it... no sick pay... no pay full stop, nanny,cook,bottle washer (baker and candlestick maker!!).. yadda yadda yadda... af due i think on wednesday. my last 2 cycles have been 25 days.. so who knows! yep then after af it's all out warfare on the ttc front.. operation bambino! im going to be 35 tomorrow and i just feel like my time is running out!!

hi ruthie.. fab to hear from you lady!! how are you diddling? sorry that dh is away for so long... it's nice to hear that you feel so relaxed about things... i am for this mth but i reckon by next mth i will be a woman possessed!!

hi em.. how are you doing? fingers crossed for tomorrow hun!!! 

hi tanyak.. how are you doing? fingers crossed for you for thursday xxx   

hi sam how is it going hun 

hi sm.. i wish i knew what your cycle was up to hun!! i want to   it for you.. you must be soooo frustrated hun. i really hope you get some answers soon.


well ladies.. my next big test is that i have a baby shower to go to on thursday... i have a feeling that the only way to survive it is to drink my way through it!! (and eat all of the bread sticks i can lay my hands on!)



hope you guys are all well...


amanda xx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Had my scan today and not sure how i feel really   I have to up my dosage as my E2 levels were only 200 and something..... she told me what my fsh levels were too but i can't remember what she said because i was kinda taken aback by the E2 levels..... i'm worried now that this means i'm gonna have a problem getting enough eggs   Gonna call clinic back tomorrow and have a chat with them but feel a bit deflated tonight  

Sam xxx


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

aw hun i wish i could help but i just wanted to give you some     what are E2 levels hun? is it oestrogen?

amanda xx


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2008)

Sam hunnie I hope it all gets sorted soon


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

hope it all works out for you hun   

Rachelxxxxx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

Oh Sam, i do hope you get some clearer answers tomorrow hun, thinking of u!! 

Right girls im going mad (AGAIN) feel like i need to test  and i want to go to mothercare!! 

[fly]*HELP*[/fly]


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

Morning!

Sam hun     Please don't give up hope yet it only takes one egg and one little swimmer to make a perfect little bean!!!!   

Amanda A woman possessed you say!    Lordy I think most TTC women become one of those! got everything crossed for you this month!   

Sm ~ If it makes you feel better then test this morning but I would seriously think about going back to your consultant and sit there and cry or have a mini brakedown until they give you some answerer's!! My sister is a GP and she says that every time someone cry's in her surgery she gives them what they want!  

Rachel and EmsyG     for testing soon!!! 

Hi to everyone else!!

Rxx


----------



## EmsyG (Jan 2, 2008)

Morning! Thanks for the good wishes but I got a   this morning.   

No AF though so we'll just have to wait and see. 

Sam - I don't know what E2 is but calling back to have a chat with them sounds like a very good idea. xxx

SM - tbh hun I'd be doing a test this morning. If you really don't want to (and I can understand that too) then go back to your GP and sob heartily. Although, they are more than likely to ask you to do a pg test first there. 

Happy days everyone! x


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Sorry Emma that you got a bfn Hun  

SM I would do another test if  were you Hun just to make sure at least you will know either way  

Morning Ruthie  how are things in good old Brizzol today. 

Hi to Sam hope you get some answers today hun 

Hi amanda are you starting to enjoy time off yet 

POP back in a little bit

Rachelxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

[fly]           TO ME!!


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

morning ladies!!

how are we today? well 35 today and seriously f**d off!! lol (i wont bore you with the details but check my diary... bloody men!)

oh em so sorry about your bfn   

hi rachel.. how are you diddling?? im still sooooooooo bored that im even considering spring cleaning.. HELP!

hi ruthie.. thanks for the positivity hunxxx how are things with you?

hi sm... tantrum time hun! get an answer or the gp will have us crazy chix to deal with!!


mwah!!


amanda xx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

HUGE HAPPY BIRTHDAY AMANDA!!! Why did i not know it was ur birthday?!?!  Hope u have a fab day sweetie 

Morning all u other lovely ladies. How r we all today?

Sam xxx


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

[fly]Happy Birthday to you [/font][/fly]

Lots of love Rachelxxxxxxxxx


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

OMG that could have been exactly one of my b days hun I never have a nice day I can count on two hands the amount of times that DH has woken up and not wished me happy B day and we have been together 10 years.!!! The last one dd had chicken pox and was crying for 48hrs non stop on my bday night I was watching cartoons and drinking water.... I had the same thoughts as you as regards to next year away on my own for the night  I hope that he has a nice suprise lined up for you and if he hasn't give him a punch on the nose from me.

I will be back on later I have done no housework yet so I really must [fly]Fly [/fly]

lol

Rachelxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

[fly]*HAPPY BIRTHDAY AMANDA!!!! * [/fly]


----------



## EmsyG (Jan 2, 2008)

Happy Birthday Amanda!    

Sorry to see that you've had a bad morning but I hope your DH has something nice lined up later to make up for it! 


AF has arrived the old baggage   
At least I know I can go skiing without damaging a little bean should I land on my rather ample backside!  

I am going to indulge in wine and chocolate this evening girls! And big fat hairy ones to the diet today!


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Hey guys as I think I said earlier in my diary I have started to get excess saliva since yesterday.  It's getting really bad so I asked about it on peer support and have googled it.  Wow it does seem to be a sympton of early pregnancy.  Could I be?  I daren't think it. No I am being stupid.  Sometimes I think I would be better off without this silly computer.(Ah but then I wouldn't have you lot) but this has really got me thinking.  I know Af ill prob come and I will end up feeling foolish. 

If anyone else reading this had this then please get back to me

rachelxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

awww thank you ladies!!

my friend from work (who ive adopted as my mum!) came over and took me out for lunch and bought me flowers... evil amanda says to tell col they are from a secret admirer!! lol xx 

aw rachel..i so hope that these are early pg signs for you. you really deserve it hun. i did laugh at your b'day experiences.. not laugh in that it's not funny, but laugh as in at least im not alone!! right next year me and you health spa, nubile oily massuer called tex, 2 bottles of baby oil, lots of choc and vino!! lol... knowing us next year we will be pg and wont fit on a table!!!

aw em... im so sorry hun.. af is such a b i t c h i have to admit i'd give anything for her to pass me by for a bit!!


hi sam.. thank you for the lovely pic!! how are you sweetie? any news hun??

hi ruthie!!!

hi to everyone else who i've missed but still love lots!!

amanda xx


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

[fly]Have a good evening evil Amanda [/fly


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

[move][size=16pt]EVIL AMANDA WILL HAVE FUN TONIGHT AND MAKE NAUGHTY DP PAY!!!!!!


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Have you any plans for tonight?  Are you having a glass or two of the old vino? 

You are the same age as me now I hear you saying.

What presents did you get?

Rachelxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)




----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

so far nothing from dp!!!!

i have such mixed feelings about being 35... part of me feels like kicking myself in the ass and saying well it's no different from being 34.. but part of me feels sad as i feel like the time is running out... i mean 10 years ago i was with h and the last thing on my mind was having more children... and now.. im panicking about it all...

a glass or 6 of vino is definatley in order!!!


amanda xx


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Since I became 35 I have felt old and feel like it's only downhill from now on.  I have even become scared of teenagers   I know that it is not that old but there is something about the number that sounds scarey to me.  We can keep each other company into old age hun 

Did he at least give you a card?

Rachelxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

nope! no card!! ah well there is always next year! i still mentally feel about 19 and still want to go clubbing (occasionally as opposed to all of the time!) but i feel that fertility wise i know that i dont have the same sort of time that i had 10 years ago! ah well, it's fun having you keeping me company in the oldy section!! we can grow old disgracefully!!


amanda xx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

[fly]* HAPPY 35th BIRTHDAY HUN!   * [/fly]

Thanks everyone for ur support, i didnt cave in on the tests as to be honest i felt like an idiot! But i do have another appointment on the 4th feb so i will be mentioning it then, not that she will do anything! 

have a great night and catch up soon xx


----------



## EmsyG (Jan 2, 2008)

Hope you're having a great night Amanda!  

Rach! I'm not sure about the saliva but GOOD LUCK!     Fingers are crossed for you! 

SM, it's not caving in hun, it's ruling something else out. Any chance you can pull your appointment forward? 

Hope everyone else is doing ok   xxx


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2008)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY MISSY AMANDA!!!!!
35 IS SO WEIRD ISN'T IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!LIKE KIND OF OH MY GOODNESS I'M 35!!!
IF YOU FEEL LIKE IT, JOIN ME FOR A GLASS OR TWO, I'M TOASTING YOU!!!!

L.O.LOVE
NIKKI


----------



## reetpetite (Jan 15, 2008)

thats it! im officially going nuts. i hate the 2ww, hate it, hate it, hate it. my imagination keeps betraying me. i think to myself, i cant possibly have any symptoms, dont be such a numpty. then my mind starts wandering... definately have big, sore boobs (bra is v tight), tummy is a bit swollen and i feel a bit sick. please have a stern word with me! they will test at the hospital on thursday and i will only be 11DPO, so even if(when) its a bfn that little devil will whisper "but its too early"

missy, cant believe that you didnt even get a card!  

specialmum, maybe you should test, just to ease your mind! ask for HCG bloods at your docs.

hope everyones ok, off to tut and be all judgey at ladette to lady, night!!!


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

reetpetite good luck with the testing on thurs hun,   

As for me im feeling very awkward about the whole thing, cant even talk about it with dh, how stupied is that!  

I'll see how im feeling tomorrow as im very tired tonight xx

Ps just wanted to add that my bra's still dont fit and my tum is tight too and still battling with the backache..Dam IF!!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2008)

hi all!Reetpetite, may I go nuts with you?  
As you can see I am up at the uncharacteristically early hour of 4.30. I think I'm going mad. My   was beating so quickly in bed, that I couldn't stand it any longer, along with tummy ache, and restless legs. I never go to 28 days, but here I am...but do you know when you can just feel it coming...I hate this game so much.  

Nikki


----------



## mummyclaire (Sep 17, 2007)

Good luck to you all in 2ww... Its horid I know how u feel.

Thinking of u all x x


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Morning all  

Just a quick hello to you all I have just updated my diary. I can see that there are a fair few of us going completley bonkers on here at the moment so here is a little dance for luck.                                                 

Did you have a good night last night Amanda 

Thanks for the pm SM it means a lot 

Off to do some cleaning and will be back v soon.

Rxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Is No one is going to talk to me then


----------



## mummyclaire (Sep 17, 2007)

Hi, Just read latest on your diary. I think you should test hun to put yr mind at rest x x


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

I think I will go and buy one today but after thinking about it I am going to wait untill the morning to test as that urine is best.  Plus I am not very good at holding it for 4 hrs 

Feel sick thinking about it 

rachelxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mummyclaire (Sep 17, 2007)

I know how u feel. I was so nervous when I bought mine. I got a First Response there best ones apparently.

will be thinking of you


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Thanks hun


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

hi Rachel

No probs hun, fingers and toes all crossed for u!! Make sure u let us know about ur lovely BFP as soon as poss ok! [fly]                [/fly]

Hi everyone xx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Hi girls,

Nikki~ Sounds very   to me hunny, when r u testing??

Rach~ Good luck sweetie if u decide to test   

Amanda~ I hope u had a fab night hun?

Well scan today went a lot better than mondays..... after 5 stimm jabs i now have 13 follies and a few little ones that may progress too. Again gotta wait and see what my E2 level is later but all being well it would of doubled  I have my nxt scan on friday so just a waiting game now! 
Oh and my lining was 9mm


Sam xxx


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

Sam really good news about the scan!!!   sending you loads of positives for Friday!   Where are you having your treatment?  

RACHEL!!!! SENDING YOU LOADS OF LUCK FOR TOMORROW AM!!!!!!!     


Ruthie xxxxx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Thanks ruthie hunny, i'm having TX at ISIS in colchester..... essex/suffolk   It's the nearest fertility clinic to us   How r you doing hunny?

Sam xxx


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Glad things are going better Sam.

Hi ruthie 

Thanks for the messages all your messages girlies 

Rxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Where are you Amanda I am dying to know how your evening went hope it was OK hun


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2008)

Sam   Good luck hun I they keep growing, keep drinking the water and the milk 

Hi Ruthie How are you?

Racheal I see your near your test date good luck hun xx


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Thanks hun


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Thanks Tanya, unfortunatlly i don't drink milk but thinking i may try protein shakes or something?? Have u had ur appt yet?? Sorry forgot to look at ur ticker b4 replying!  

Sam xxx


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

hi ladies!!

how are we today? i have just been catching up with all the posts on here and all of the diaries... we are all having a tough time with it of late.. i dont think we are going mad... but it sure as hell feels that way.

hi rachel hun... night was a bit of a washout hun.. i even passed up a night with will smith to go to bed early!! TEST TEST TEST ignore the   and go for it!! id be so made up if you got a bfp!!

hi tanyak.. good luck with your appt tomorrow

hi ruthie... how are you my lovely?? glad your still checking up on us crazy chix!

hi sam so glad things went better with your scan! so after friday wot next hun

hi reetpetite.. how you diddling hun? good luck for tomorrow!!   the 2ww sucks big fat hairy ones doesnt it.. i think we are all struggling with it. i feel like a loon... i mean i had a lap n dye at around the time of ov.. only had bms once and STILL part of me thinks.... well you never know.... i wish someone could give me a holiday away from my brain!!!

hi nikki/onlysam... thank you so much for your toast!! i had half a glass of wine and felt sick... must be my tastebuds! i will pm you as i read your diary and have lots to say hun.  


amanda xx


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

[fly] REETPETITE!!


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

I forgot to say hi to em!!! sorry i missed you hun   

and hello to fingerscrossed!! fab to see your little bean!!  


amanda xx


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

im having a mental moment!! sorry it's whippet's bday today!!! when's urs reetpetite??


----------



## reetpetite (Jan 15, 2008)

twas on the 21st. I was 30.  did dh apologise for being a twunt?

actually feeling a bit better now. have decided that i am pg until proven otherwise.

<silent prayer to the progesterone elfs>


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

lmao!! im soooo sorry i missed saying happy birthday on the 21st... my night was a bit of a wash out.. the previous night dp spent the entire night snoring so i was pooped and even spending a night with will smith (independance day.. not a romantic night!) didnt keep me awake. dp fell asleep in the bath and i was in bed by 10!! F-ing blinding!!

aw hun hope the progesterone elves hear your prayer!!

i feel like af is going to arrive at any moment and i wish she'd just get it over and done with so that i can commence operation mini me!!


amanda xx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Tamsin ~ sorry AF showed hun  Have a really lovely time this weekend 

Hi Sarah ~ welcome to the thread 

Emsy ~ 

Amanda ~ hope you had a lovely birthday hun (despite DH) On our fifth wedding anniversary DH did absolutely nothing....no card no pressie, nothing!! He didn't even forget.....just didn't bother, men  I think your diary idea is perfect 

No more mention of age please.....i was 40 last year  

Sm ~ how are you doing?

Rachel ~ have you tested  

Sam ~ good luck for Fri hun  

Hi to everyone else.....better go cause i haven't had a bath yet!!!!

Thanks for asking about me.....i'm fine. Busy as always.....i'm having an exhibition soon so got lots to do!! All good though 

Love and lots of luck, Lizzy xxx


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Morning lizzy   No I have not tested yet.  I have written in my diary why and don't want to bore you all with it twice 

Morning to all you other lurkers I know you are there   Reading but not posting naughty naughty  

Rxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## EmsyG (Jan 2, 2008)

Morning all! 

Rach - have you tested yet chick?!!!     

Amanda - Sorry you had a pants night, kick your dh's bum into treating you like a princess for Valentines!!! 

Tamsin - So sorry that AF showed up honey. 

SM - How're you doing today chick? 

Ruthie - How's things? 

Well I know I'm not meant to be here as AF showed up on Tuesday, but I feel dreadful and had to go the GP's this morning. AF has disappeared since yesterday afternoon and sorry for the tmi guys all I've got left is brown gunk. I nearly passed out yesterday afternoon in the middle of Cambridge with a horrid sharp pain in my lower left hand side. (I ov'd from that side this month) Since then it's a dull ache, I'm bloated, and every time I move quickly I get a stabbing pain like a hot poker. 
I've got to do a urine sample for my GP and then I'm back at 12 to see her again. I can't take any more painkillers til then and I don't know whether to cry, laugh or go for a poo it hurts so much.

If it was an ectopic then why didn't I get a BFP on Monday?! Help!   DP's in London at a v.v.v. important meeting so I can't call him home.


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Rachel ~ good luck for tomorrow hun...hope your tummy's feeling better too  

Emsy ~ you can still post here hun  Sorry you are feeling so bad....i really hope the doctor can help. Let us know how you get on 

Lizzy xxx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

Just a quick one from me untill later, 

Rachel ~ Im off to read ur diary in a sec, but hope u are alright!  

Emsy ~ Oh poor thing!  Keep us posted on here hun..im not ttc right now but im always welcome and its great to chat to all my fellow ff's.. 


Well i woke up moody lol  dog kept barking at every little thing this morning from 5am and i wanted a lay in!  

will be back on later to catch up xx


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Hope everything is ok emsy.  You can post here anytime.  I do 

Hi SM thanks for the pm.  I am OK   Feel alot better now.  Just not nice waking up when I was having such a nice sleep.

I have been having a strange pain in my left breast the last 10mins or so am not sure what that is 

Off to the post office now check back later 

Oh and thanks lizzy 

Rachelxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## EmsyG (Jan 2, 2008)

Well she thinks it might be a big cyst, endo or a very early pregnancy/ectopic. The pg test she did was neg, but my dd didn't show until 7 weeks lol. I'm waiting to hear about a scan she's booking me in for. 
She's given me some strong painkillers to help. Thanks girls. x


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

emsy hun, thinking of you today..hope all is sorted and its not upsetting news for u..I had this a while ago in late dec/jan and never got anywhere with it so i am glad they are checking everything for u.

     xx

Rachel ~ glad to hear u are feeling better, no probs on pm hun..take things easy today and fingers crossed! xx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Emsy~ So sorry to hear about ur prob hunny.... at least ur GP is being good and doing something about it hunny.... u have a good one there!   Will be sending     ur way.

Sam xxx


----------



## reetpetite (Jan 15, 2008)

been up to LWH for test results today and theres nothing wrong with me, nowt, zip, nada. apart from all the mc's that is. he seems to think that the mc is happening at a cellular level. so from the moment of conception something goes wrong. 

i qualify for a killer cells test, so dh and i have decided that, if the next pg doesnt work out we will take it. I have a 71% chance of a successful pg next time, not great, but not bad. he doesnt see any need for heparin, im to stop taking the asprin and just keep trying. 

Mr F was lovely, & seemed vv positive. my bones aren't great. seems the anorexia has taken its toll a bit, but its not dreadful. when I get pg again im to bypass the gp and go straight up there. i can also have the next baby at LWH if i wish.

so fingers crossed please! 

hi to all, sorry its a me-post in a rush but love to all xx


----------



## reetpetite (Jan 15, 2008)

cr*p, sorry emsy, that was v selfish of me. hope youre ok xx


----------



## EmsyG (Jan 2, 2008)

reet - don't be daft nothing to apologise for! I'm glad your appointment went well and that your chances are so good.

I've had the same no of m/c's as you hun so I can understand what you're going through. Have you had a chromosomal analysis? I've just had my bloods taken for this so I'll get my results when I next go back in June. 

Good news that you can go back to them directly when you next get pg. Good luck!     



Back to me!   
Still in pain, although the tramadol my doctor gave me is working better than my co-codamol. I feel a bit like pooh-bear with a head full of cotton wool!   AF has disappeared again..... wtf is going on!!!


----------



## reetpetite (Jan 15, 2008)

yep, Chromosonal bloods came back all clear, so its an evolution thing! 

whats your next step?


----------



## EmsyG (Jan 2, 2008)

Well that's a good thing! Good luck hun and lots of sticky vibes    

Next step now for me is to see how I go on. My (rather wonderful) GP faxed a request for scanning through to Addenbrookes today so I'll wait for them to call me tomorrow. If I'm managing the pain ok then go back and see her on Monday with another urine sample, if it's still bfn then she'll order blood tests. If the pain gets worse then straight to A&E. It's a bit confusing to know what's going on. 

I don't "feel" pg, although that doesn't mean anything lol. My AF has disappeared on me too!


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Emsy~ You'll be in good hands at addenbrooks   I used to live in cambridge and had my DD there.... i can tell u a much nicer hospital than the one i had DS in   Where abouts are you hun??

Reetpetite~ Good news hunny   hope it works out babe    

Sam xxx


----------



## EmsyG (Jan 2, 2008)

Morning Sam  
I live in Haverhill, whereabouts are you? Or were you? 

Feeling a bit better today. Painkillers are working and AF is still messing about - here one minute, gone the next! 

Hope everyone else is doing ok today! xxx


----------



## Smark (Jan 6, 2008)

Hi all

Hope I'm not tepmting fate writing this but I have just got a   on my hpt.

OMG  

So scared that its' wrong - have done test after test. Clear ble yesterday showed faint positives, but the Asda this morning on first urine was negative. It's lunchtime now and I have just done a clearbue digital and it says 'Pregnant' 

What do I believe? Practically shaking here and have to go back and teach in a mo!!!!

Got docs today so will show her results.

Love Sarah x


----------



## reetpetite (Jan 15, 2008)

congratulations! believe the CBD, always believe the CBD!!


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

Congrats hun!  Dont believe the asda ones as they are useless lol  woohoo!!!!


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Congrats hun     

Rachelxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

well all went o.k the nurse said all fine for day 8 so     I now have 20 follies, 12 on right and 8 on left... although she said it's unlikely we'll get eggs out of all of these as some r still quite small but my biggest is now12mm so up 2 from wed.... had my bloods done again and will find out results later if needs be.... oh my bloods from wed came back at just over 600 so a nice improvement on the 200 b4! 
gotta dash as off out but will be back later  

Sam xxx

P.s~ Smark~ Congratulations hun


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

sorry not been on ladies... after all my positives I'm feeling really down... was happy not to be trying anymore and ready to have a brake when DH told me that SIL is PREGNANT AGAIN!!! she only gave birth in May!!! this sent me into the worst mood ever and I couldn't stop crying...   I know so many pg women!!!

Ended up having BMS this morning right bang on day 13 which should be a fertile day so who knows... 

sorry for me me me me post.....

SM Sorry I thought I could be a positive role model but I guess not! x

Amanda and Rachel hey ladies xxxx  

EmsyG hope everything is ok  

Sam well done on the scan! so excited for you xxx

Sarah! well done!!! I don't know your story but pleased for anyone woman on here as we are all struggling!!  

R x


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Oh ruthie hunny    I'm so sorry about stupid SIL   I know how u feel sweetie as the first month me and tone decided to take time away from ttc was the month my SIL announced she was preggers!!! I was in pieces, absolutely devestated   Don't think i've ever cried so much in all my life..... worst thing was we had company staying at the time and it was so awkward. Gotta admit i didn't see her for a good few weeks after this       PM me if u want hunny or you have my number


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Sorry to hear that Ruthie I am having a poo day too (if you read my diary) If it is any consolation my best friend was pregnant with her second before I got pregnant with my first... It was really hard but it did happen for me in the end and it will for you 

Sam things are looking good hun  Keep up the good work.

Rachelxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Smark (Jan 6, 2008)

Thankyou for all your good wishes.

I went to doc and she said that the clearblue was likely to be right. She said that AF pains were very normal too and not to worry about them too much. Anyway, she didn't test me again, just booked me an appointment with the Midwife for 4 weeks time.

I am still in shock! Please let my bean stick     

Good luck to you all, and I hope you all get your BFP very soon, I wish you all the luck in the world.

Love Sarah x


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

Ruthie hun u are a fanstastic role model hun and a great friend, im so sorry about this and u know im here anytime!

xxxx


----------



## EmsyG (Jan 2, 2008)

Congratulations Sarah!  

Sam that's good news! Well done you   

Ruthie - That's poop.   Much love to you. Is it making you reconsider your break? 


I think I've had a missed miscarriage. Not enough HPT for it to show up on the pg test, but everything is SO strange! AF is still messing around and can't make up her mind whether she's staying or going. The pain's stopped which is good, but I've still not lost very much (in normal AF terms). Just have to wait for a scan so we can see what the hell is going on! 

On a brighter note, we went to the Dogs Trust yesterday and I've chosen a puppy for my Valentines present!!!   He's gorgeous and is going to be my honorary baby lol.   

Hope everyone's weekends are going well. x


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

emsy hun, sorry u to hear that hun, im thinking of u!!  As for the puppy.. Lovely!!  What breed?

Everyone else..hope u are all having a lovely weekend,  my mind and body are playing tricks yet again..looked in mirror and i seem to be gaining around my tum and last night i couldnt lay on it as it felt like a bulge was there slightly to the left but mostly central and i tried to ignore it but it made me feel so sick!  

Atleast gp tomorrow lol  i think i'll be cartered off to the looney bin!  

xx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

SM~ Hope the doc can sort this all out for u tomorrow sweetie... it's horrid when our bodies play tricks on us   Hopefully though it's a good sign.. if not surely ur doc has to sort this out for u by sending you for more tests ect??

Emsy~ I really hope the scan shows u what u want to see... a baby!!     Lot's of women get bleeds when preggers hunny so it's not over yet 

Well not a lot to tell this end at the mo... very bloated, sore ect but have another scan tomorrow so we'll see how my little follies r doing then     Come on body grow me a lovely pumpkin pie    

Sam xxx


----------



## EmsyG (Jan 2, 2008)

SM - Good luck with your docs appt tomorrow! Make sure you've not gone to the loo before you get there though just in case they want you to poas.     It's horrid when our bodies don't behave they way they ought to! 

Sam - I hope your scan goes well tomorrow and your follies are growing nicely!     

Although the pain has decreased I'm still going back to my GP in the morning. I need to explain to her about AF. It's now changed to (TMI! Sorry!) very dark brown, blackish and still only there when I wipe. Very strange! 
All the info I've researched says: missed miscarriage, endometriosis, fibroids or god knows what else! (Never ever google!)     

Oh and my puppy is a German Shepherd cross - we're not sure what with though lol. He's dark brown and black, cute floppy over ears, HUGE paws, and a skinny whippet like tail. I'll try and put his picture on my profile if I can upload it


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Rach~ When did u change ur username?!?!?! Can't believe i missed that


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

hi girls
Well its late and im feeling very concerned about my appointment tomorrow...its day 97 of cycle    Im suffering from alot of wetness down below..def cm but why i dont know..feeling extremely bloated and boobs are as usual big and sore!

I am currently glowing red rosey cheeks lol  and shivering ..  

Dh has been really good about what i am going to say to gp even if he is alittle worried and not understanding things..Well like me really!  

I had a stupied moment earlier and thought what if im pregnant but it was later than expected..and decided to work out when i could have concieved lol  WHY do we do this to ourselves?  Anyway i worked out it could have been the 24th dec hence the pains etc (mayb ovulation)..Which means i might be 8 wks...Yeah i know im clutching at short straws but wouldnt it be lovely to have some simple news like that and come back and tell u all     

I guess its my own thought for not testing since jan 4th lol  And of course i dont have any in the house to calm my hormonal brain!  

Anyway i thought id write on here to clear my thoughts...i know u think im nuts already and u still chat to me!    

Will post once im back but it wont be till evening as app is 5pm!  have a great day!!! xxxxxxxx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

SM~ Big hugs sweetie   will be waiting for ur news tomorrow hunny    i really do hope the doc can tell u something, have u had ur hormones tested recentlly 

Sam xxx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

hi Sam, no nothing..the gp just didnt want to check anything! it was very frustrating as i felt i was ignored. Ive had nothing done since 2yr ago apart from hsg last june and occassional blood test for pregnancy.

xx

[fly]OMG its Day 100 of my cycle!   [/fly]


----------



## EmsyG (Jan 2, 2008)

Good luck today SM! 

I can't believe they've not done a full hormone check for 2 years!!!   

Please demand one today! And wow at you being on day 100! 

I really hope it goes well and you get everything out of it you need. xxxx


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2008)

Hi all
I'm inposing because I'm not on the 2ww anymore  
However, I'd just like to say, that in 4 years I've never had a full hormone profile done. All I've had is the 21 day progestorone, and a hysteroscopy and lap and dye. I've bypassed GP, changed consultants, and the first thing new cons has done is test my hormones (results this evening   )
Up until now, I've been told that there is no need to test my hormones  .............

Nikki


----------



## EmsyG (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey Nikki, Good luck this evening with your results!     
It's strange how different consultants do things in totally different ways. Frustrating too. 

Oh and I was told not to worry about hanging around even though AF arrived a week ago, so I shall tell you the same thing!   xxx


----------



## sonia7 (Feb 9, 2007)

AF arrived this morning, DH has gone to russia today for a week for work and just found out a work colleague is pregnant - can this day get any worse !!!!!

Sonia xx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Congratulations *Sarah* 

*Ruthie* ~ 

*Emsy* ~ how did it go at the docs....hope you get some answers hun. Your puppy sounds ever so cute....can we have a pic 

*SM* ~ good luck at the doc today 

*Sam* ~ hope those follies are doing well hun 

Hi to everyone.....much love and luck,

*Lizzy* xxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

*Sonia* ~ i'm sorry hun......sending loads of hugs your way 

Take care, Lizzy xxx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

Firstly onlysam hun u stick around, look at me lol  They just cant get rid of me and im on the weirdest cycle ever!!  Why cant they have that as a butterfly award, i would have won it   
But good luck for tonight!!!!  If u dont understand any of it write it up as i have done this and they always help!!

emsy hun, i will do!!  im not letting her push me away i just hope she doesnt upset me!  

Sonia, So sorry about ur af coming and dh not being there,  

as for me i had a terrible headache last night and woke up with it also, did opk this morning and got a light but same thickness line so although im not ovulating i know i have some lh homone there.
Also did a little wipe and had a small redy-orange dot so mayb af is coming hence headache and backache!!  

So lots of af dances please!!!!!  Also got some stabbing in left boob.

There is a topic about miscarry without bleeding, it appears u can miscarry with out bleeding..i feel this may mean i can finally grieve for my lost line and feel positive that if i have managed to concieve once then theres no stopping it from now.  

Will be back on later to let u know how i got on xxxx


----------



## Smark (Jan 6, 2008)

Not really the place to be posting, but did so much posting on here recently that I wanted to let you all know that my BFP is no more 

Feel very sad. I know I only tested positive on Friday and it would have only made me 4 weeks+3days, but it still hurts.

Love Sarah x


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Sarah~ So very very sorry hunny    You can post here as long as you want.... we all post here no matter where we are in our cycles as good friends are worth sticking with   

Sam xxx


----------



## MummyT (Nov 21, 2006)

Hiya everyone
 SM i'm a bit like you atm, but except not on day 100 of my cycle.
Me and DH have been having lots of fun filled BMS this month (about 4 times a week!) and last tuesday i was in excruciating pain like period pains! yet AF wasn't due for a week and a bit?
I know i wasn't ov then as did a test for LH.
Anyways ive felt hideous since last tues feeling ill and I AM THE SIZE OF A WHALe!!!
not matter what i eat i now seem to gain weight!!!! and this cannot be right
i am wondering if we have struck gold this month or maybe i have a thyroid prob??

Anyways to clear my mind im going GP at 430!
my cysts have been hurting so bad ive been crying!!

hows everyone doing/?

SM hope u get the news u so deserve!!


----------



## MummyT (Nov 21, 2006)

Just to update you all.  I went to see the silly locum doctor and the stupid cow asked if we were using condoms after yes AFTER i'd told her we were ttc, ivf referral yada yada.

In the end she didn't say much, just asked me to hand in urine sample tommorow for testing and call back enda week as it may be an infection
even tho i said it's my ovaries that are killing me

lol

oh and my cousin just announced she's expecting her second, also my other friendhas her 6 week scan today

talk about kick in the teeth!


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

hi all

Oh sarah im so sorry hun but like sam says stay put with us as they have got me through some tough times and i hope i am some comfort to them too.

Hi want2beamummy,  i can SOOO relate lol  i have just got back from my gp app and she wasnt much good however she is forwarding me to a team of gynie and appearently they will have a better idea of what to do so i guess thats something!    Apart from that NOTHING!  She did say i should get an app through in a couple of weeks though so i am very excited and so is dh!!  Mayb things will start to get clearer.

I am so bloated also hun and everything is tight!  This is fun is it lol , feel free to pm me anytime x
xxxx


----------



## Smark (Jan 6, 2008)

Thanks Sam and SM

Just spoken to my doc who was really lovely. He rang to check up on me and said that he had spoken to hospital for advice! Anyway he said that it will prob feel like a heavy period, that it's natures way and that I will get pregnant again! I asked him if I was ever pregnant - at the moment all I can hold onto is that I did conceive, but then a part of me is asking myself if I ever conceived in the first place

Sorry to be so miserable, but it's hard.  

Love Sarah x


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

Smark said:


> Thanks Sam and SM
> 
> Just spoken to my doc who was really lovely. He rang to check up on me and said that he had spoken to hospital for advice! Anyway he said that it will prob feel like a heavy period, that it's natures way and that I will get pregnant again! I asked him if I was ever pregnant - at the moment all I can hold onto is that I did conceive, but then a part of me is asking myself if I ever conceived in the first place
> 
> ...


i completely understand that feeling of having the result and then nothing, it leaves u wondering and unfortunitly we will never know for sure..but i would suggest u grieve for ur lost one, take time to come to terms with it and then try again, theres no reason why u shouldnt...hugs xxx


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

evening ladies!!

just a quickie from me as i started my new job today and i'm pooped!!! (that and ive seen more fanuli's than you can shake a stick at!)

hi sarah.. im so so sorry to hear your news hun... ive sent you a pm. xx 

hi sm glad they are finally doing something at last!!

hi wtbm... aw hun your gp sounds like a prat!! im sorry that at a time you could do without it, everybody seems to be getting pg! i went thru a phase where everybody at wk was getting pg.. and a couple of those werent even trying!!

hi rachel.. i know that you are giving things a miss for now.. just wanted to say hi so that you know we are still thinking about you!

hi ruthie how are you doing hun? i hope you are well sweety x

hi em.. any news?

hi sam.. how are you? where are you at with tx now hun?  

hi lizzie!!


ok guys im off to have a quick nosey at diaries etc and then im going to conk out!!

mwah xxx


amanda xx


----------



## MummyT (Nov 21, 2006)

EmsyG said:


> Good luck today SM!
> 
> I can't believe they've not done a full hormone check for 2 years!!!
> 
> ...


Emsy how u doing hun any news
xxx


----------



## EmsyG (Jan 2, 2008)

Sarah - Much love hun it's so so difficult to go through. Please hold onto the thought that you DID manage to conceive and therefore you can and will again. It's not just what you've lost, but the knowledge that you are able to conceive that you've gained. (This is how I tried to view my first miscarriage and it really helped me).   

SM - Hurrah for the referral! Sorry you're feeling so poop though.   

Want2be - Hi   Well my GP this morning was as helpful as a box of doughnuts at a WeightWatchers meeting.    Said that as she's referred me for a scan and I've got tramadol for any pain then there's very little else she can do until I present with new symptoms. She's right I guess but it's still pants. Soooo... I just wait for a scan! AF has finally left the building though so at least that's one thing. I can pounce on DP again   

I hope everyone else is ok. I've a migraine on the way so it's only a quickie. Much love. xxx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

HELLO......... where r u all today?? 
Feel that we really need to inject some life back into this thread girls     

Sam xxx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

Well hopefully we will get some BFP's on here soon!     

xxxx


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

hi ladies!!

just wanted to say i really hope we get some bfp's on here soon. we all so deserve it. they seem to be a bit few and far between!

hope you are all well.


amanda xx


----------



## MummyT (Nov 21, 2006)

Please could i have some baby dust and even though i'm not terribly religious some prayers for BFP soon??
ive posted on peer support if you want to have a peeky.
think im clutching to straws but hey! a little faith never hurt anyone?? right
xxxx

Angie


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Angie~                                                          Babydust for you sweetie, and anyone else who needs it for that matter  

Amanda~ How r u doing hunny?? 

SM~ Can my BFP count when i get it??  

Ruthie~ Where r u these days sweetie and why r u giggley (sp)  Loving ur new ** pic too  

Well i have another scan in the morning...... forgot to take my jab tonight untill an hour & half past when it was due   I have a brain like a seive at the mo   Hopefully all going well i should be having my E/C on friday and that will mean i'll be injecting some BFP vibes on feb 25th     

Sam xxx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

[fly]Sam ~ You are my first BFP on the list hun!!!  [/fly]

[fly]    [/fly]


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Ah thanks SM     I won't dissapoint promise.... come feb 25th i shall get this BFP ball rolling and you will all be right behind me                          

Sam xxx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

ok hun! We will all join u on the waiting for a scan board shortly !!!

[fly]     

     

     

     

     

     

     [/fly]


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Fantastic, that sounds like a plan.... lets take over the waiting for first scan board


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

See u there lol

xxx   xxx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

This is to cheer everyone up! after all we havent been silly for atleast 2 hours!!   

[fly][/fly]
​[fly][/fly] 
[fly][/fly]

​
       Have a great day!       ​


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

Sorry not been on for ages!!!!! 

SM te he you are such a good lady! well done on all the positive vibes!!         

Sorry not been on much try to keep this month low profile!  

Sam thanks! got glasses for the first time ever!!! and I was giggly coz DH was flirting with me on my night shift via **!   Can't wait for your BFP which WILL appear on the 25th!!!!  

Angie sending your positives always good to have faith!   

EmsyG   hope everything is ok xxx

Rachel whats this about a new name on FF  I'm confused! hope your ok  

Amanda How you doing lady ?? right behind you on the BFP's!!!

I'm nackard as been on nights for the last few days so looking forward to getting home to bed this morning!!! Looking after a friends cat at the mo 'Francis' who is a toothless deaf old dear! so I get my own fur baby for now  .... I'm on CD 18 today and think I have already OV'd so I guess I'm on my 2ww again!   so we shall see x

Much love to all and to anyone I've forgotten!  

Ruthie xxx


----------



## Cazz1978 (May 22, 2006)

morning ladies, 
Can i join in,,, i test on saturday nearly driving myself mad at the moment trying not to read too much into 2ww symptoms  
good luck to everyone else hoping for that BFP
       
            
to all
luv Cazz xxxx


----------



## MummyT (Nov 21, 2006)

Just wanna say u girlies have really cheered me up with all the positivity!

       
we'll be on first scan board in no time!!

come on you little eggies and swimmers! stop pratting around we have bubbas to be made!! (lookin down at her tummy!lol)

have a good day all
xxxxxxxx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

arrrhhhhh glad i can put a smile on ur faces!!  

Go   Go!!  (Theres no eggs so..Go EGGS GO!!!!)    

Hi ruthie ~ Great to hear from u!!!  Fingers crossed for u, want2beamummy, Sam and new girl Cazz!!

Rachel ~ How did u change ur name??  

Everyone what is **

Well about me: i really had hoped af was going to appear but still nothing   lol  The weirdest thing is yet again i am having clear stringy cm...So its like my body is going through the motion of cycles but with out the actual bleed..Very strange...When u think it has been about 3 af cycles now i have missed and its been about 3 times i have thought af was coming and i also got stringy cm then it does make me wonder why not the bleed... 


Anyway lots          For u girls xxxxxx


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi all just to explain if you haven't read my diary that I am having a break from ttc at the moment and will not be coming on here until I am all sorted out   I have started a healthy eating plan and have been down the gym everyday so far this week and am feeling great so far.  I just got so fed up with getting a bfn every month and wondering why... the doctor said to lose some weight and so that is what I am going to do.  I feel relieved in a way it is like a big cloud has been lifted and I can live again.  Not to say that I do not want to ttc again because I do but when I am in the right place too.  I love coming on here and talking to you all but It makes me a little obsessed with the whole thing so I am going to be gone for a while.  I just didn't want to dissapear without explaining 

Thanks for calling the other day Amanda hope this is the month for you hun  

Good luck to all you great girlie's

miss you love you lots 

Back later

Rachelxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Rach~ Completlly understand sweetie.... come back soon though o.k  

Angie~ YAY someone else to join us on the first scan board      

SM~ How bizarre about the EWCM?!?! Keep up the BMS i guess hunny   Poor old you you'll be sick of BMS soon   (well i would   ) OH and ** is ********  

Ruthie~ Ah i see.... dirty chat on ** hey   you little minx you  

Well all went well at my scan today.... i have 25 follies and 18 of them are a good size   my biggest one is now 23mm   Soooooo i have my trigger shot tonight at 10.15 and then E/C friday at 10.15am!!!! AAaarrrggghhhh..... it'sall acctually happening!!!    Lining is still good at 12.1mm  The nurse gave me some diazapam (sp) to take tomorrow night and then fri morning b4 i go in so that i am nice and calm   My god i really can't believe we are here already!!! 
BIG THANK YOU'S TO EVERYONE WHO SENT ME FOLLIE GROWING VIBES..... IT WORKED    

Sam xxx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

Great news Sam!!  Cant wait! im excited for u lol     

Rachel hun, Can relate!!  We are all here for u when ever u feel like a chat..Also u can have my email address if u like..so pm me anytime!

As for bms we are abit tired of it lol  Well i am, dh is fine     MEN!  

********? Is this part of FF?  How can i join in??

xx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

SM~ ******** is not part of FF..... if you type in ******** on google you can sign up... it's a bit like myspace, you get ur own page and friends can find u on there, you can chat, play games, send fun stuff ect ect...... good fun sweetie and if you join i'll add u as a friend   Also a fab way of getting in touch with old friends too


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

right i think i have joined face book but i have no idea what i am doing plus it is showing my real name up..Can we change it?

Right i have changed it but dont think i am suppose to lol but dont really like the thought of my real name out there    Anyway i have named it different so if u want to add me then can u pm me lol

Thanks fingers crossed!! xx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

SM~ No the point is u use ur real name   so old friends can get in touch through it ect ect.... if you pm me ur name then i'll add u as a friend


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

oh god see im terrible at these things!!! hang on


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

I think i have confused it lol it says it may take awhile


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

evening ladies!!

im soooo pooped with the new job but i have to pop on to see how everybody is doing!!

lots of     

and plenty of           to all. cant wait to join you all on the waiting for scan threads... sometimes i think it is going to happen and other times im so worried that it wont. the good thing about this job is that i dont have too much time to think about it!

hi to all my lovlies on their 2ww esp sam, sm,wtbm

welcome to cazz!

rachel missing you  but totally understand your reasons for giving it a miss for a bit though. you sound like you are taking control and im glad that you are feeling great!

love you all


amanda xx


----------



## Cazz1978 (May 22, 2006)

Good morning Ladies how are we all doing ?
thanks for the warm welcomes  
only 2 days til test day and im pooping it already, part of me thinks i may possibly be in for that   but the other part think im out this month and the nasty   is on her way .. i hope not       

good luck to all the other girls waiting for that  
                 
                             

love Cazz xx


----------



## EmsyG (Jan 2, 2008)

Good luck Cazz  

Rachel, I can totally understand where you're coming from. Have a happy break.   

SM - I'm on ** too. PM me and I'll tell you my real name if you'd like to add me? 

Sam - FAB news about your follies, good luck with tomorrow!   

Hope everyone else is having a good morning! 

I got my scan date through - it's next Tuesday evening (which is cd15 so they should be able to see if I'm about to ovulate too!   ) Can I ask them to measure the thickness of my womb lining while I'm there? Hmmm, questions to ask! I shall have to make a list. 

xxx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

[fly]*  HELLO *[/fly]

Emsy hun i will pm u next!!!!

Cazz fingers crossed here for u hun!

Hi everyone, had another disturbed morning so im in a foul mood!   
Got awful backache around the lower half and hips feels like im going to break in 2! But weighed myself and i have now lost 4lbs in total so am feeling better about that!!

will be back on later to catch up some more xxxxx


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2008)

Hi girls Godd luck to you all   

Sam Good luck with EC tomorrow hun


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

[fly]            
            
            
 
 Good Luck Sam!!  
 
             
            
             [/fly]

For tomorrow!!! xxx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Tanya~ Thanks hunny   how did ur appt go??  

SM~ Aw thanks.... ur getting awfully fancy with these posts now    

Not feeling too bad.... nerves have set in a bit but i'm hopeing that the diazapam will kick in soon and that i'll be so out of it tomorrow i won't remember a thing       
Will let u all know how i get on when i get back, We go in at 10.15 so send me some big fat top quality juicy egg vibes girls      

Sam xxx


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

[fly]    [size=14pt] GO JUICY FAT EGGS GO GO GO!!


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Amanda~   Thank you babe


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

Thanks Sam!  It took me ages to line them all up      

I really hope and pray that it all goes well for u tomorrow hun, will u be on later?

Where is anyone? if u are online pm me lol

Thanks Sam for that lovely Chat!!  U made me laugh with ur links!!  Hope u are fast a sleep now and dreaming of healthy ripe eggs waiting to be beautiful babies!


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

*Sam* - Hope the EC went well today?

 to everyone else

Nothing new here, am in 2WW again, (after another hormonally fuelled Ov), but 0 chance this month as didn't do any BMS - DH poorly and I wasn't in the mood anyway!!

Tams
xx


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

Yay SAM GOOD LUCK!!! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx HOPE IT WENT WELL xxxxxxxxxx    

SM well done for Joining ** tis a fun place to be!! hope your well x  

Tamsin Hiya! Nice to see you here!  

Amanda, Kerry, EmsyG and to everyone else I've missed big hello!!

Off for a driving lesson now so watch out people of Bristol!!!   Still on the 2ww so we shall see! trying to remain calm as meant to be on a brake  

R xxx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

Hi ruthie and Tasmin and Everyone!!

Hi sam..Hope u are alright and got some sleep last night!    

Im fine ruth, but know what u mean about meant to be on a break lol as i want   all the time and dh is ill      We have managed once!!    Ive had terrible headaches as well which if i remember right the time i O' i had headaches    So u never know!

Its alittle nicer here today, the sun is shining but its still abit nippy!

xxxxxxxx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Afternoon ladies,

well E/C went well..... just rememer a few hazy bits but deffo don't remember any pain , just aches where i would say OUCH and then they would top me up again     
in bed at mo as i'm so tired & drousy still....and having horri af type pains   BUT the goog news is we got...............................................

24 eggs!!!! loads more than was expected but apparentlly a few of my follies had 2 or 3 eggs in them..... one even had 4!!!!! imagine that one on a natural ttc month with no mf   

Anywho going back to sleep now but will be back tonight   

Thanks girls   

Sam xxx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

Woohoo MummySam!!!! 

Thats amazing hun...As i said last night dont understand whats next but it sounds fab and u are happy!    

Look forward to hearing from u later, just rest now and take things easy!


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

evening ladies!!

well sam that is fab news!! yay mummy sam!! so whats next hun??

sm are you ok? i got the pm you sent me last night this evening so im hoping you are ok!

hi ruthie.. how did your driving lesson go hun? the 2ww eh? ive never had my sanity so challenged so much as in the 2ww!

we had our appt with the fert clinic today. ive been put on 50 mgs of clomid.. so i'll start that in 2 weeks or so time. im excited as i feel like my journey has started and im doing something.. though im nervous as if this doesnt work im not sure what the next step is for us!

hope you guys are ok and have a fab weekend.

           to one and all on their 2ww.


amanda xx


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

SAM WOW                          WOW Well done lady!!! 25 is excellent!!!!!! So happy for you both just make sure you rest well!!!!!! 

Amanda not long now till your clomid journey!! sending you loads of positives and so glad your feeling better about TTC!! xxx   

SM I hope the headaches are a good sign lady !   One of DH's friends didn't have a period for two years and then one day she was feeling sick all the time and tested and she was PG!!!! Really she only spotted every four or five months for about a day!!! so you never know x

Driving lesson went ok but I just want to be able to do it!! hate having to learn!!  

Rxxxx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

[fly]  A darker line on my OPK!! I'm going nutts!!   [/fly]

Decided to do a OPK tonight, i know weird hey at this time of night but i hadnt drank in ages and my pee was dark so i thought what the hey!

Anyway i got a darkish line on it which is still a negative but its the darkest ive ever had and ive been getting the clear stretchy cm and headaches and ive been wanting to get busy 

[fly]  So what the bliming hell is happening with my body?   [/fly]


----------



## Cazz1978 (May 22, 2006)

Hi all 
Just thought id pop in and let you all know i did a hpt this morning and was a     
Af hasnt arrived yet but that could happen anytime today.

good luck to all others testing soon      
love Cazz xx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Morning ladies

Cazz~ Sorry hunny   

SM~ That bizzarre body of yours never fails to leave me speechless!!! Really don't know what to suggest??

Thought i would let u know that we just had our call from the embryologist (sp) and we have 14 embies today     To say were pleased is an understatement!!!! 20 were injected out of the 24 as 2 were imature and 2 were fregmented...... so we only lost 6 to non fertilisation   

Sam xxx


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

Morning x

Cazz so sorry it was a BFN but hang on in there until the witch appears as you never know!!!   

SM Your AF is a bad bad bad AF!!!! I reckon go for it lady go for it as you never know this month!!!  

Sam OMG!!! Things are going so well I just know this is the one !!! I'm getting so excited for you!! when do you get them back to snuggle in? and how many will they put back?   

R xx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

Hi all

Caz im so sorry to hear about ur negative result hun, if not af then mayb re-test in a week!  

Sam Have left u message on the other board but its just so wonderful, like ruthie says its the one and we are all very excited for u and just know them embies want u as their mummy!!

Ruthie hi hun, been having ago lol last night though we attempted it and i was very sore and it hurt when entering (sorry tmi)..Then we had to stop b4 anything...afterwards i went to clean up and had some blood on tissue...this is the second time in the past 3 days this has happened after bms...Should i mention this to my gp??

Woke up with terrible cramps and upset tum this morning girls...

As for cycle im with u sam its a mystery!  I keep expecting the whites coats anytime to collect me for medical research!    


Hope u have a good weekend xxx


----------



## MummyT (Nov 21, 2006)

Hello girls,
Well i must say I have woke up the past couple of mornings feeling absolute dire!! Feelin mega sick.  Had stomahc cramps for past 4 days but no   witch as of yet.  I did do a test thursday night and also Friday morning but to be honest it still was a little early for me, due to damn pcos.
I;m wondering whether or not end of the week i should do another test.  i may be feelin sick due to the pcos as i had a massive slash like pain around 4 days after ovulation and it went away!!

also noticed my cervix is soft and many have posted this could be a sign of PG but with cervixes u never can tell.

Ho hum...tis wonderful not knowing what's going on lol
I think delayed AF is due to stress at work!! tbh

Hows evry1 today??xxx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

Hi there everyone!!

Want2beamummy ~ Im sorry to hear ur af/pcos is causing u pain, i can so relate lol  As for testing i would say test a couple more times and then if still no BFP or AF get a blood test done!    

Sam ~ How are u feeling today? I noticed on other boards u are suffering and i hope the pain has eased some or all.  Are u due anymore updates from the clinic??    

Well i have caught dh bug, irritating cough/chesty and sore rough throat   not impressed lol    Also did another opk this morning and there was a just line there but it was my first pee and early compared to b4 so i dont know if it counts?  

Ordered on line a bundle of tests, 10 Preggy tests and 5 opks    IT was cheaper to do this than buy one in the shops so this way i can test when ever and not feel bad.

So once they arrive im testing.

my weight seems to be keeping to 4lbs off at mo so im very happy!!  Es[ecially after that starbar i ate last night  

Hows everyone else?  Im off to my parents soon but will be on later xxxx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

SM~ I'm feeling a bit better today.... each day the pain seems to half   I'm due an update from the clinic tomorrow morning!!! Woke up this morning and so wanted to know how our little embies r doing   Will be keeping everything crossed that they have all been dividing well and r keeping strong for mummy & daddy  

Angie~ Like SM said all u can really do hunny is test every couple of days and if still nothing then head on down to the doc's   

Ruthie~ How r you sweetie.... hows the VM going?? Did get ur invite but i'm so far away from bristol and prob not a great idear to travel at the mo  

Amanda~ How r u sweetie 

Cazz~ Any sign of AF yet hun??

Well it seems very quiet over here these days.... where have the ays gone when i struggled to keep up with everyone?!?!

Sam xxx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

Sam ~ Hi hun! Wow not long now then, im sure its all going lovely   Cant wait to hear from u tomorrow!!!!!  Its funny going through this with u cos i feel that if i was going through this id be nightmare lol id want to camp outside the room where they are stored     I hate waiting for anything!   

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

SM~ I am the worlds most impatient person EVER!!!  It's torture..... the longer i wait to get them back the more the doubts seem to creep in.... it's like all this time i've put getting pregnant & having a baby on a perdistal.... it's always been just out of reach iykwim?? My head just can't seem to get around the fact that we are so close to finally having this!!   

Sam xxx


----------



## MummyT (Nov 21, 2006)

thanks for the replies girls!  Have been out with DH for 2 hrs today and was soooo tired had to come home to sit down.  I also needed to pee every 45mins which was sooooo bizare hopefully af or BFP will come soon so my body will know what it's doing!!  we was thinking that due to our first icsi appt/consult being on 19th feb it truly would be grand to get a BFP!!! and to say to them weeeeeeeeeellll we dont need u now it seems  haha!!!!

     babyd and wishes needed!!

sam glad ur feelin a little better! what time are u callin the clinic tmw? do they know when theyl do the ET??#XXXX


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

evening ladies!! how have we been on this beautiful day?

im feeling good and it's amazing what a bit of sunshine can do for you!

hi sam! im so excited for you & tone.. good luck for tomorrow   i will be thinking of you both. it's so real now and i have got fingers,toes and vital organs crossed for you both!

hi sm.. how are you doing? well done on your weight loss, and hope you had a nice time at your parents.

hi want2beamummy.. how are you sweety? your symptoms sound promising for lots of    being sent your way hun. it would be fab if you didnt need to go for icsi! so many ppl were due to have treatments etc and found they got a natural bfp!! lets hope thats the case for you hun 2!!

hi cazz.. sorry you got a bfn... like the lovely ruthie said it aint over till it's over! it took 10 dys past my af due date for me to get a bfp with dd!!

hi ruthie how are you doing sweetness?? hope you're ok   

love to all those i havent mentioned


amanda xx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Morning ladies,

Man it's all very quiet on here isn't it!!! 

Thought i'd let you know we had our call from the l 4cellab this am and we have.....

4x 8cell grade1
2x 6cell grade1
2x 6cell grade2
6x 4cell~ [email protected] grade1
            [email protected] grade3
            [email protected] grade4
So were  taking them all to blast and waiting anxiously to see what we get     E/T is at 4pm on wed!!! The wait till them is gonna kill me!!!

Sam xxx


----------



## EmsyG (Jan 2, 2008)

Fantastic news Sam!!!   

Good luck for Wednesday! How many are you having put back in?     xxx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Were having 2 put back   Gotta keep            the next 2 days are gonna be sooooo long!!!

Sam xxx


----------



## H20 (Jan 3, 2008)

Hello Lady's

Well I'm back on here again after taking time off Fertility Friends after my MC last month.

After ignoring the Dr's advice to have 1 cycle without TTC   - I find myself here on  the 2ww again, not really knowing what stage in my cycle i am in because of the MC. I have taken the first day of bleeding as CD1 which means I am now on CD22. I have been tracking my BBT and according to my temp raise I ovulated on CD17, although i did not notice any change in CM - my usuall form of recognising ovulation - meaning I'm now DPO5.

Yesterday I had cramping on my left side - Any ideas? I thought  it was ovulation   but I have had sore boobs since DPO3 and today I'm always on the loo!!

Here I go again.....driving myself, analysing every twinge in my body.  I promise this time I'm not going to test early as I'm not really sure when to test anyway LOL

Anyone else conceived immediately after a MC? or could you give me any advice on how your first cycle went?

Wishing you all BFP's this month


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

Sam ~ Wonderful news hun!! What do they do with the rest? do they get kept if needed, sorry for being nosey!

H20 ~ Hun i tend to get sore boobs, weeing lots and left pain when theres achance im ovulating..But u know my cycles hun!! so lots of bms and good luck. As for the miscarriage there is a topic called pregnancy loss hopefully someone there will be able to advice u more ((HUGS)) xxx

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=12.0


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

evening ladies!!

how are we all?

sam that is fab news!!! im sooo excited for you guys.. cant wait to hearhow you get on on wednesday! keep us posted xx

hi sm hows that naughty af? 

hi h2o... i have sent you a pm hun xx 

hi to everyone!!! im soooo pooped again.. back to work.. i tell you what working in sexual health has been a real   omg!!

hope you are all well.


amanda xx


----------



## EmsyG (Jan 2, 2008)

Oh excellent Sam, I shall be thinking of you and your little beans       

H2O, sorry to hear about your loss.   It's difficult to know what your cycle is going to be like following a m/c. How many weeks were you? My last m/c was in July last year and it took about 5 months for my cycle to settle down properly, but then I'm a funny fish with pcos etc. I think that's why the docs recommend a 1 month break so that you can calculate a pregnancy easily and it lets your hormone levels settle down. 

I get sore boobs, a bit cranky, going to the loo lots and a sharp pain when I ov, along with the cm. I'd try not to symptom spot too much this month if pos lol   Be kind to yourself.   x

Hi Amanda - hope you're ok today apart from the poopedness   x


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

hi amanda, cycle is now 107 days!!!   

but im alright lol


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

hi emsy!! im good hun.. i picked up my prescription for clomid today and im so excited. part of me really hopes that i wont need them! im just about to start the 2ww so another 2 weeks of madness!! i did a opk yday and i think it was positive.. but today i did one and i think it was negative.. so i dont know if i've missed it or they were both negative!!   

hi sm!! aw hun i feel for you. you must be going   just one way or the other it would be nice to know whats going on!


----------



## EmsyG (Jan 2, 2008)

Oh you're about the same stage as me again then! Hurrah for the clomid!     

Could you have ovulated the day before yday? So your opk was catching the end of the lh? 

I got a faint line on mine today (cd14) so I'll test again in the morning. Not had a thermal shift yet though or ewcm. I've got my scan tomorrow afternoon (for the horrid pain I had 2 weeks ago when I had a kind of AF), really not sure what questions I can ask of what my doctor has asked them to look for. The pain last month was on my left (and I think I ov'd from that side too), and this month I think I'm ov'ing from my right as it's tender and I had a stabby pain there earlier. I shall ask them to look for follicles and can I ask them to measure my womb lining too? What other questions would be good to ask?! 

xxx


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

hi emsy!! i think the questions you were going to ask are the right ones to be asking if that makes sense! you wont need to do an opk because they should be able to see your follies and if you are about to ovulate    are you having a trans vaginal ultrasound? (dildocam!!) good luck for tomorrow.. hopefully they'll be able to let you know exactly where you are in your cycle and then you can let the baby making commence!!


amanda xx


----------



## EmsyG (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for the luck hun, I'm nervous although there's absolutely no need to be lol.     
They're starting off doing a regular ultrasound and will do a transvaginal one too I guess if they can't see enough. (Had one before so not worried, DP will be like this!   )   
We're not meant to be ttc this month really as we're off skiing at the end of March and DP would be   if he paid out £3K for a holiday we couldn't use! I'd be quite happy though sitting halfway up a mountain eating waffles and nuttella, drinking hot chocolate, plugged into my ipod and reading a book   
I'd just like to know what on earth caused that yucky pain last month. I don't want that again!


----------



## EmsyG (Jan 2, 2008)

Well I got another positive on the OPK this month this morning! Yay, that's 2 months in a row. Also had a thermal shift and was pounced upon by DP which was a rather fabulous start to the day   So I guess I'm back in my 2ww again, although we're not technically meant to be trying this month! He did ask me though if we managed it this month would I be able to fly to Sardinia in the summer so I think he's as reluctant to not try this month as I am.   

How's everyone doing today?! xxx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

hi girls

Good luck emsy and amanda with the 2ww and amanda with the clomid hun!!    

As for me im full of chesty flemmy cough and feel rotten!  


Sam Any news hun??

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

Sorrynot been on for a few days!!!! 

SAM WOW Excellent news!!!    Can't wait to hear whats next from Wed!!  

Emsgy  

Amanda and SM big love to you ladies xxxx

H2O   good luck for this 2ww  

I'm going mad as I'm due on this weekend.... but I have had some very mild af cramps this afternoon!   PLEASE PLEASE AF don't show!!!!

R xx


----------



## EmsyG (Jan 2, 2008)

Oh good luck Ruthie! I really hope the old baggage stays away.       xxx

SM - Hope you're taking it easy hun, have you tried a steam bath or some honey and lemon? x


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

hi ruthie good luck hun!!    

As for me i have been off tea (very unlike me) and i have been peeing well    As for cold i  cant do steam baths cos it upsets dh asmtha but i am sucking on tunes and smoothers and taking parcentmol.

Feeling crap didnt stop me though, tidied up the lounge, cleared out my cupboards, Polished and did some washing!!      

I just have to clean at the moment!!  

Looking forward to hearing from sam and her lovely DF!   

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

tomorrow Sam!

Hope it's not  for you Ruthie


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Thanks so much girls   Will let you know how it all goes  

How r you tam?? 

Ruthie, hang in there sweetie.... hope the evel witch doesn't show    

SM~ Hope u feel better soon babe  

Sam xxx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

Thanks Sam xxx


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

hi ladies!!

how are we all? life as a mankey parts nurse is going well!

hi ruthie.... sweetie i so hope that you get your bfp very soon. you so deserve it hun  

hi sam how are you feeling about tomorrow?   

hi sm.. hope you feel better soon hun.. dont over do it sweety  

hi emsy how are you hun? we must be on the 2ww together me and dp have worked out i must've ov'd yesterday as my line is feinter today than it was on sun.. so here's to 2 weeks of madness!!!


hope you are all well


amanda xx


----------



## EmsyG (Jan 2, 2008)

Sam - Good luck for tomorrow!   

SM - You're meant to take it easy when you're poorly not spring clean!  Hope you're feeling a bit better this evening. 

Amanda - Good luck with the 2ww  . I got my positive OPK today - nice thick dark line. So yep I think we're cycle buddies again lol. 

BUT, I had my scan today and the lady said that she couldn't see that I had a follicle large enough to have ov'd from on either ovary! I'm sure I've ov'd from my right as I've had pain there. The good thing was that she could see plenty of healthy follicles and that everything looked normal and how it should be! So we have no idea what caused that god awful pain last AF! The only thing I can think of is that it was a large cyst that burst   No idea what the next step is now, just wait and see if it happens again I suppose. I feel awful tonight though, really uncomfortable as she had to really prod around internally to see my ovaries clearly. 

Hope you're all ok! xxx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

Sam read ur news WOOHOO!!!              Fastastic news!!

Emsy i know hun, sent dh off to do shopping today!  

xxxx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Hey girlies  

SM~ Thanks hunny   

Well for those of u who don't know i'm now officially PUPO   We had 2 expanding blasts put back just over an hour ago     so i'm now lying in bed   As they are expanded it means that they will be hatching very soon and will be ready to implant so gonna take it really easy and keep      

Sam xxx


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

Whoooo Hooooo Sam my lovely! PUPO PUPO PUPO!!


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

yes Lizzy.. PUPO.... feel i deserve to do myself a little PUPO dance!! [fly]                   [/fly]
YAY ME WAHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!   

Sam xxx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

OMG Sam!! Thats FANTASTIC!!!  I must swap numbers with u hun!!  Great to hear everything is going so well..i give my dh updates as he is tuned in too lol  We are really rooting for u here...    xxxx


----------



## EmsyG (Jan 2, 2008)

That's fantastic Sam! Sending lots and lots of good sticky vibes for you and your beans          xxx


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

YAY YAY YAY SAM!!! PUDO!!!! So excited!!! have such a good feeling about this!!   

SM how are you? here is a   for you xx

Emsgy - Congrats on the follies!!   xx

Amanda - Aww thanks hun xxx Hope your well! when do you start on the Chlomid?

Tamsin, Kerry, Lizzy hi to you all!!  

So... I'm now on a count down !!   I'm on day 26 and my cycle has always been between 25 and 28 days long so if no AF by Sunday then I shall test Sunday am!!!!!!  

Ruthie x


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

good luck ruthie sweetie     

Emsy~ How r u coping this 2ww?? 

SM~ How u feeling now hunny?

Sam xxx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

Hi all

Well im having a rather rotten day lol, Sneezing and coughing..Made an appointment for tomorrow at 10am as chest is rattling bad and it hurts so much to breath in and as i have very mild asmtha i am having trouble taking my inhaler due to not beable to breath in.

And to rub it in my dogs have flea's again!!  I know its aneighbour dog that must be spreading them but my poor shih tzu is reallly poorly with it so she has been treated yet again and hopefully i will be able to use the fogger at the weekend when i can go to my parents and dh can sort it.


But on a better note i am def going to the vitality show in march with my sister!!  We have the first day tickets, so pampering and shopping here we come!!!!

Sam ~ U are so good at making embies i might get u to do mine!!    I hope they are snug and u are taking things easy!!     

Ruthie ~  thank you for the flower sweetie! Cant believe u will be testing soon!! All the best     

Well i will try to catch up with u all later xxxxx


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi 

Just wanted to say good luck to you Sam I am sure it is going to be a good result hun 

Hello to all my lovely other friends    

Last night before I went to bed I wiped in the loo and I had tonnes of ewcm and I just couldn't help myself I jumped on DH  I am on cd14 today so it is about the right time for ov.  I know I said I wouldn't but the I just couldn't throw away the opportunity 

I have a lovely cold and have been sleeping on the sofa all day   I have really missed talking to you all and I suppose that I can't stay away for too long.

Amanda, Ruthie, SM, Emma, emsy,Sam,onlysam and all you other crazy chicks I am back 

So I just want to say good luck guys with bms and testing etc let us get it on a roll now please.

Rachelxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

YAY!!! Welcome back rach    The lure of EWCM drew you back in hey    

Sam xxx


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

evening ladies!! how are wel all??


YAY SAM!!!     go PUPO GO PUPO!!

hi rachel.. welcome back hun... ive missed you!!  and im soooo glad you are back!! well done on your weight loss! if you have any tips please pass them on as im turning into a chunky monkey!!

hi sm how are you sweety? i take it that naughty af hasnt showed her face yet 

hi ruthie!! how are you sweetness? i start the clomid on day 2 of the next cycle. part of me really hope that i get a bfp all by myself and another part of me is looking forward to starting it (though reading thru the side effects im not looking forward to insomnia & alopecia!!! ) 

hi emsy... how are you darling? how is the 2ww going? hope it's not driving you too  

im still exhausted from the clap clinic (my job not visiting them!!!) the good thing is im not too obsessed by the 2ww. i hope you guys are all well. i really hope we get some bfp's on here soon as im struggling to stay positive!


amanda xx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

Hey Rachel hun, that ewcm is what makes me think "mayb" lol all the best xxx

Hows u ruthie?

Amanda Af has still not show hun, even ive lost count now!

Sam hows boo and pumpkin?    

Well i have such a pain in my right head which i thought a lay down on that side would help earlier and ended up in agony around the back of my head and the left side!    Its such agony that i am glad i have an app for 10am tomorrow!!!  Feel awful  


xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

Morning!!!

SM - how you hun? hope you feel better today and the apt at doc's goes well x  

Sam - PUPO   PUPO   PUPO   PUPO  

Amanda - I hope af never turns up and you can stick two up to the Clomid!! If not then YAY to the wonders of modern medicine!!   

Rachel - HELLO HUN!!! Hope your well? Gawd bless the ewcm reminding us that we could be fertile so in the words of Barry W 'lets get it on'....   

*in a jordi accent* - "It's Day 27 in Ruthishmoo's womb and there is still no AF!!!!"      ..... PLEASE WORK THIS TIME xxx

Ruthie xxx


----------



## EmsyG (Jan 2, 2008)

Morning all!!!  
We had an eventful night last night as DP went snowboarding at Xscape in MK, had his boots on too tight and when he took them off he couldn't walk! His achilles tendon had gone into spasm so a nice man wheeled him to the car in a wheelchair!   I was trying so hard not to laugh the poor thing, but when they went down the slope I couldn't resist making a "Whhheeeeee" noise - I am evil!  

cd18 here and feeling fine. Thankyou everyone for asking, I'm feeling warm and fuzzy now     
We've had bms at the right time this month, but it's not such a big deal as we're not "trying" cos of our holiday etc. That's what I'm telling myself now lol, just you lot wait for a week and a half   

SM - That pain sounds like a sinus infection honey, hope the appointment goes well and they give you something to get you feeling much better quickly. And WTF is your AF?! That must be like 114 ish days now?   

Ruthie - Wishing you so much luck sweetie that the old bag doesn't turn up!      

Sam - Hope you're taking it easy! How're you feeling?   

Amanda - How are you doing honeybunch? You're due the same time as me so are you succumbing to the madness yet?   

Rachel - Welcome back!   x


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Emsy~ OMG had to have a giggle at ur DH     DH asked me why i was crying!! Simply laughing at ur DH!!

SM~ Hope the doc' goes well sweetie    

Ruthie~ Thinking of you hunny    

Tam~ How r u doing hunny??

Tanya~ How r u sweetie?? How did that appt go??

Lizzy~ NICE BUMP!!  

Glamis~ Any signs of star arriving yet??

Well i've got another 10 days of this 2ww and i'm going crazy already..... all rational thinking is out of the window and i'm officially nuts!!

Sam xxx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

Wow sam look at ur little darlings!!  Its given me goose bumps lol    

Hi ruthie & emsy

It's 111 days now since my last af!    i feel like im going for some sort of record!  

Gp was nice this morning, different one than usual, checked my chest which of course was clear even though im sucking on my inhaler every 5secs lol  She asked me lots of questions about my pains in my head and neck and pressed went OUCH and she said its muscular and gave me co-codamol...

So anyway i got home and dh had come with me (he isnt too well either but has had this chesty cough longer) and promtly went to bed ill!     I was not impressed as the gp hads told me to take my tablets and get wrapped up and snuggle on the sofa or in bed as they might make me drowsey!  Well fat chance of that now as i am left with the dogs!!  

xxxxxx


----------



## EmsyG (Jan 2, 2008)

Just got home from the dentist - had an inlay fitted and omg it hurts. 

SM - Co-codamol is lovely stuff lol. Just make sure you've had something to eat before you take them or it may make you feel nauseous and rather lightheaded. 

Sam - You're officially allowed to be mad woman! You are incubating two potential munchkins! I know it's hard when we're ttc naturally and we don't manage it (goddess knows I've been trying for long enough), but my heart goes out to those of you brave and strong enough to try ivf etc.   xxx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

OUCH emsy!  

I have just got my post and my letter about the new gyne team is here, the appointment is 28th Feb at 2:45pm!!    Yay!!  Im really looking forward to it, i know its abit strange to say but im really hoping they will help me far more than the other clinic has!

So i will keep u posted, its got to be a good result cos its excatly 8yrs since we got engaged on the 28th feb!!

xxx


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

Erm ..... I was naughty and did a test........ I got a vvvvvvvvvvv faint line within the allotted time .... don't know what to think? it is faint but both DH and I can see it and it came up in 3 mins.... I may be about 13dpo....


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

oh ruthie u cheeky madam!    I hope its a positive for u hun!!   


CONGRATULATIONS!! xx


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

Thanks SP!! DH has just told me off and said that it is not a 'vvvvv faint' line but a faint line and he can see it perfectly clearly! but I have been here before and it has never turned out well just wish I could fast forward!!!!

Exciting about getting your letter and apt through!! you should get more answer's now!!

Rx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

OMG Miss Ruthieshmoo!!!!!! Test again in the morning hunny..... too exciting for words     YAY were gonna be big and fat together      

Sam xxx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

arrrrrhhh its nice he is being supportive and positive for u though,  i really hope this is the one for u hun..i know what its like to get that faint line but i would say enjoy it and celebrate!! xxx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

[fly] *Me wanna be! Me wanna be! Me wanna be!*  [/fly]


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Would love to make it a hatric hunny   xxx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

Sam i cant reply to ur cheeky DF cos ur inbox is FULL!


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

All cleaned up now.... the downfalls to being so darn popular


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

Some people!


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

Ladies I can't bring myself to say the P word as I have have been let down so many times before but I want so much for it to be a hatric or more for this board!!!!!!   I have spent the last 2 hours scouring the internet for similar looking tests! and there have been positive tests that look like mine si fingerscrossed x


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

arrrhhhh well i can understand that hun, fingers crossed..what will u do next? xxx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

*GO RUTHIE GO GO RUTHIE GO*


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

Ok girls with all this   and       around Im going to ask a silly question:

Whats the chances of me being pregnant?  

Knock knock, who is it?  Oh the white coats!!


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

Sam how you getting on huni??

Ruthie OMG       fingers crossed for you huni 

Sp    i think you should go in the guiness book of records hun

x x x x x


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

SM~ Theres always a chance hunny i mean you STILL haven't got AF!!  

Lizzy~ Well good evening chick..... all cool this end, all 3 of us... well me, Pumpkin & Boo   Just gotta wait for the formal BFP then i can get shopping          Hows pea doing?? Glamis still hanging in there??

Sam xxx


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

Pea is doing ok thanks hun! I havent heard from Glamis for a couple of days   which is a bit wierd! Are you resting up nicely?


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Yes i now have a sizable butt indent in the bed     But bed rest is finishing for me tomorrow... had enough now!! WOW maybe Star is on her way    

Sam xxx


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

I bet you have been going mad in bed, i know i would/1 Glamis hasnt been on line for 2 days now?!? Hope she is ok! I will post on 3rd tri to see if anyone has heard from her!!


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Yes almost a mad as you now!!! Have just text Glamis to see if she's o.k  

Sam xxx


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

Oh i didnt realise you had her number    

What do you mean as mad as me??   Do you want me to sit on you  

x x


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

LizzyM said:


> What do you mean as mad as me??  Do you want me to sit on you
> 
> x x


DEAR GOD NO!!!!! Even my fat **** wouldn't survive that!!!!


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

hi lizzy 
Wow ur bump looks good hun!  xx


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

You cheeky cow    i going to have you now   Let me know if Glamis answers, i have posted on 3rd tri to

Hi sm thanks hun 

x x x


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Lizzy..... thought you were going to say you'll eat me just then     Will let you know as soon as i hear from her


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

Thanks hun, it not like her not to post for a couple of days!! Hopefully star is here!!


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

God i'm so excited!!!


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

SM I really don't know lady but I hope you are lady i really do!


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

Special mum is unavailble at the moment as "We, the white coats" have taken her for medical science!


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Thats so very sad   I can't cope with 4 babies at once so must bring her back very very soon!!!


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

lol  

I'll be there hun!! hugs xx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

This way ladies please..... big news for a old ttc naturally friend..... http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=129523.0

Sam xxx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

thanks Sam!

Wow 4lbs 11oz thats very small, are they both home or is she in special care unit?  

Hope they are ok anyway

xxx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Still in hossie at mo as she's very small.... think they let them go home once the're over 5lbs something


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

arrrrhhh well i hope them well and home soon! Thanks hun xxxx


----------



## petdowe (Mar 17, 2006)

I just want to wish those that are in that dreaded   i really hope its not driving you 
All MAD !!!   too much i am thinking of you all and i hope that you will all get that well deserve OMG  
       
Real soon my fingers are crossed for you all too take care love nicky xxxx


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Wow what a lot of chatting I have missed  I hope this is it for you Ruthie hun A line is a line.  How exciting 

Sam how are those little guys doing well done with the PMA not long to wait now Are you going to be a tester or a waiter If I was you I would be testing everyday  

Special Mum are you going to test  I hope it is the right result hun 

Amanda how are you  we are nearly on the same cycle again hun give or take a day I think.  Are you on the waiting bit yet I am and I am not even supposed to be  Managed to have bms again last night and because of my impressive show of ewcm I am taking that as the last chance last night and am going to wait and see...Hope this is the month for us all 

Hello to onlysam and emma and emys and all you other crazy chicks.  Sorry if I have missed anyone my brain is a bit muddled as my cold has turned in to a sinus thing and my eyes and cheeks are hurting 

Lets get some        'S girlie's.

rxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

the line was here again in 2 mins and clear and as day   I want to enjoy this in case we don't have the bean for long x but I will remain positive!  

Come on ladies lets see some more!!! would be lovely if we were all on the journey together!   And I really hope I haven't made anyone feel low xx I have been on this rollercoaster now for 6 years and it has been full of pain and joy xxxx LOADS OF BABY DUST TO YOU ALL  

R x


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

[fly]Yeah yeah yeah yeah[/fly]

I am so happy for you hun 

Now you take it easy and look after yourself. Lots of fruit veg and water... and that is an order me and all the other girls will join you soon.

rxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

WHOOOOOOOOOOOO HOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO Ruthie      am so pleased for you huni!! 

x x x x x


----------



## sonia7 (Feb 9, 2007)

congratulations ruthie

Hi to everyone else, lets hope we get our BFP soon. In a few weeks time I will be having IVF Treatment - I really hope it will work this time.

Sonia xx


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

good evening all  

Hello Sonia good luck with the treatment I will keep everything crossed for you hun xxx

How are we feeling now then Ruthie now that it has had a little time to sink in?  It is so nice to get to know someone and hear of all there struggles and then get their good news, I have been feeling really pleased for you all day 

AMANDA where are you??  This is not like you to go AWOL for too long.  I want to chat 

Sam hope you are not going too mad hun 

SM where are you  

Well I am hovering if anyone would like to talk.

Rxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## EmsyG (Jan 2, 2008)

Ruthie!!! Congratulations honey!         

Was rather sick this morning guys! I'm 5dpo. I couldn't be having signs that early could I!!! I was fine as soon as I'd been poorly!!!   

Hope you're all doing ok and not going TOO mad


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

Hello

WOW RUTHIE THATS FANSTASTIC HUN!! IM SO PLEASED FOR U!!!  WOW ITS ALL GETTING STARTED ON HERE ISNT IT!

Hi rachel great to hear from u, funny how taking time out is relaxing and then ur body says "COME ON"    hope this is the month sweetie

Hi sam, Wheres u?  hope everything is alright!!

Hi everyone else,  Well ive had an awful day!    Lots of tension in my house today, lots of arguments to the point where we were splitting up!    But i think everything is alright now    It was something i guess silly, well as u know i have not been well and i woke up with pains in my back and chest and just felt awful..so i asked dh if he could make me something to eat so i could take my new painkillers and perhaps watch the dogs while i took a nap..Well lets just say HE decided to fall asleep on the sofa with the duvet while i watched the dogs and felt very miserable!    So we argued and blah blah blah it got abit naughty and now we have cuddled but im left feeling rather unsure...if that makes sense.

Still feeling painful too, taken two lots of this drug now and it seems to last for an hr but then it hurts again.

Anyway im sorry i couldnt be positive today girls,  When my tests arrive (which havent yet   ) i will test...xx

Hope to catch up with u all tomorrow xx


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Morning or Afternoon shall I say


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

Good afternoon hun! xxx

hello girls

Well i have just put new batteries into my weighing scales and u never believe it but im 2lbs less!!!  The scales must have been not working as well as the battery was low, What a lovely surprise!


I've Lost 7 LBS NOW!!!


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Snap


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

have u lost 7lbs too hun?? What have u been doing?

xx


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Going to the gym 5 days a week and eating lots of veg and not eating too late at night.  Last week was half term so didn't manage the gym but have stayed the same and am back off there tommorrow morning.  I feel much better already my bmi is 28.4 and I need to get it under 25 to be a healthy weight.
So a little longer to go yet but I am on the way.

What have you been doing?

Rachelxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

ive just been cutting down portion sizes and watching the things ive been eating lol,  I dont usually find it this simple especially with pcos so i guess its just working this time!

Well done on ur weight loss xxx


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

afternoon ladies!!

sorry to go AWOL had problems with the internet and so no service for 2 days!! alot can happen in that time and i had 4 pages to catch up on!!

hi ruthie!! omg hun         im so chuffed for you. i think we all need something positive to cling to reassure us that it can happen for us!! im soooo excited for you!!!


hi rachel... how are you doing hun? im so glad we are cycle buddies again!! so it's me you and emsy i think!! i can imagine the peestick   are going to have alot on their hands with us!! how you doing this 2ww? (im going to read your diary in a bit!)
i soooo need to get my butt in gear with the whole weight loss thing.. me & col go on holiday the end of june and i want to look like a hot little splinky and not mrs blobby!!

hi sm... how are things? sorry to hear you and dh rowed.. hope you are feeling a bit better too. dont forget to drink loads with the co-codamol as they can make you constipated! 

hi sam... how are you doing hun? when is test day?? fingers and everything crossed for you!!!

hi emsy. have you gone   yet? lol

well today i have had a really bad ache in my ovary area and im not sure if this is a good sign or a bad one!


hi to all those i havent mentioned. love you all


amanda xx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

Hi amanda

wondered where u were lol

Im better today, had a lovely bath and hair wash and put some make up on..Show dh what he'd miss  

Going to parents later to see their lounge they have decorated.

Not sure what the pain might be hun as u know me and my body lol


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

lol sm!! have a nice time!

speaking of pain... i have had ovary pain all day. im cd18 and 6dpo. any ideas anyone what that cud be??

come on rachel where r you? lol !


amanda xx


----------



## EmsyG (Jan 2, 2008)

Amanda! I'm coming out in sympathy pain for you! I've had the same sort of sharp pain all day around my right ovary! And I'm cd20 6dpo! How very strange   

No sickness this morning although I was very nauseous. Bloody bodies!   

SM - Sorry to hear your rowed but glad you've made up!   Woohoo at your weight loss hun, well done!  

Rachel - Congrats on your weight loss, that's fab!   

xxx


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

hi em im officially going doolally this 2ww  i have just spent ages looking online for early pg signs at 6-7 dpo!! i know im just torturing myself!


ah well hun we can go mad together!!


amanda xx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

Hi amanda, can i join the mad club or am i the leader    I had some terrible cramps earlier but that was just something i ate and im feeling alittle better now.

I do the same thing, i have been looking on the sites for pregnancy signs etc due to my af MIA...Its not a good idea is it lol

I also got a cuddle of a friends prem baby OMG gourgeous! she is only 6lbs!  Such a sweetie but she wouldnt let me take her home!      

Ive even experienced filling out around my waist yet im loosing weight  

Anyways hpt havent arrived yet so cant confirm either way..wouldnt it be something if i was and had been al along      

Oh well back to reality!    

xxx


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

Evening ladies xx

Thank you all soooo much for all your lovely words xx I'm paranoid at the moment about everything little twinge as I tested early and AF was due today!! So i'm on knicker check alert and need to get through the next 7 days (as thats when I lost the last one) then the next 9 wks (as lost the 2nd one) and hopefully no pain as that would be ectopic! FEW!! then I can relax !!    

Amanda thank you for lovely text you made my eyes water!!

SM & Rachel WOW well done on the weight loss that is something I am no good at!!     and I also want to send you positives for this cycle and hope its your last  

Sam - How you feeling? any symptoms? got everything crossed for you xx  

EmsyG - I hope symptoms are good signs!!!   

I've been having mild cramps and funny metallic taste but except for that a little nausea this morning but that could be because I have a ONE week before the Vagina Monologues performances which I'm directing!!! first show on thurs!!! eak!!

There is a fantastic monologue called 'I Was there in the room' which you all may like to read xx will try and find a link to it!

Rxx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

No symptoms this end ruthie apart from that i can put down to the cyclogest!   I'm getting so very nervous!

Sam xxx


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

Oh Sam I'm not surprised your nervous xxxx I sooooo want this to work for you and IT WILL!!! you deserve it!!!


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Thanks sweetie & heres hoping hey               

What a powerful verse sweetie... hope it goes fantastically well for you  

Sam xxx


----------



## EmsyG (Jan 2, 2008)

Oh good luck Ruthie! That's an amazing reading, very powerful indeed. I hope it all goes really well for you. And that your little bean hangs on in there!       

SM - Where are your tests   

Sam - I'm not surprised you're nervous sweets, I hope this is your turn   (I've actually popped you all into my healing pot, I hope you don't mind!) 

Amanda! I have been avoiding Google like the plague lol. I will not look for symptoms, I will not look for symptoms     

Hope you all have a good day!   x


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Hello emsy 

I think I am your cycle buddie along with Amanda this month I am on cd18 where are you.

Very powerful stuff Ruthie.  I enjoyed that  How are you today.

Sam not long now.  I really hope it works 

Well I have turned into psychic Rachel this month and am predicting a big run of BFP's for all ttc nat girls   I am right just you wait and see...you will all be   when this begins to happen 

Rachelxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Sorry also meant to say hi to my friend amanda  Sorry I was not around yesterday was cooking dinner and trying to stop annoying dh from poisoning us all.  We have a big black metal woodburner in the living room and he went out on a wim to buy some stuff to polish it with to make it look nice which he did and it did look a lot better untill he lit the fire and the whole house filled up with the fumes and smoke from this stuff he had put on.  It was freezing but we had to have all the windows open for about 1 hr untill it was safe. It was the wrong stuff 

Men don't you just love them 

Well so you don't seem to be saying that you feel like Af is on the way this month like you normally do.  A good sign I am thinking you are going to get that BFP hun, listen to psychic Rachel 

SM have your tests arrived yet  

Right I really must get on with something now 

Rxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## EmsyG (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey Rach, I'm on cd21 and 7dpo. Cycle buddies again lol. Metformin seems to be working at regulating my cycles but I'm in pain with my right ovary this time.   

Good pma! Ooommmmmmmmmm for lots of +     

xxx


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Oommmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm

With you babe

Rachelxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

hi girls

Love to see u are all so positive!  No tests yet! and my throat is killing this morning due to tons of chesty coughing last night!

Im getting abit down at the mo as u all know im not well and my dh hasnt done much to help around the house or for me..i just feel like he doesnt care about me..he says he does and that he isnt well either but its getting to the point where he is always needing me whether i fit and able or not and i just want him to take care of me!  Does that sound awful?  He says i shouldnt expect him to look after me when he is so poorly but he has had this thing now for about 3weeks, and he hasnt seen the gp or taking anything for it  


Sorry to bring down the positivity girls xx


----------



## EmsyG (Jan 2, 2008)

SM you're not bringing down the positivity chick, and quite honestly it sound like your dh needs a bit of a kick up the bottom! He ought to be taking care of you and not leaving you to run around the house, after him, and after the dogs!    

Sorry that's my rant for you hun. Have you got a puppy cage, so that you can leave the dogs safe while you go to bed for a few hours? xxx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

hi emsy

Yes i do have a pen for alfie as he still doesnt like to sleep out of it lol  In the end i just got on with things, i did the dishes, made lunch, bathed and groomed both dogs and hoovered!!!

Dh managed to take me the local shop to get some throat sweets for my burning throat!

Men hey  


Thanks for ur lovely comments though, its good to have support xx
xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## EmsyG (Jan 2, 2008)

No problem!   
My puppy really wasn't keen on the bath yesterday but hey ho he smells and looks all lovely now after our muddy walk   

I've just taken so many meds I think I'll rattle if DP nudges me. Feeling rather pants and have scheduled a call-back from my GP in the morning to see if there's anything she can do, probably not though   This ovary pain is just getting worse and while I don't mind taking really rather strong painkillers when DP's here, I don't like taking them when I'm responsible for a 5 yr old!   

Am sat here supping a hot chocolate while pottering on my laptop and DP's on his working lol. Roll on bed-time.   x


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

Lillie my shihtzu doesnt mind baths and loves the attention when i pamper her with special grooming sprays etc..But my alfie who is just 1yr old loves bushes,muddy puddles and anything smelly so he hates to be cleaned lol  Bathed him and the bath looked like a mucky canal!  He smelt better but he ran when he saw the grooming spray!  

my throat is still very sore   

Your pain does sound bad, im so sorry..but i can understand u dont want to take those tablets when u are on ur own.  Hopefully u will get some answers xxx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=129717.new#new

Everyone wish sam all the best on her birthday!! xxx


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

Hi EmsyG

I don't want to scare you at all xx but I have had very bad pain before around my ovary and it turned out to be an ectopic which happened 2 weeks after being told I had had an early mc..! have you had a positive test in the last couple of months? Also the other alternitive is your apendix may be playing up? 

Please go and see someone asap as it would be better to be sent home fine than anything worse    I'm sure you will be fine hun and the last thing I want to do is worry you xxx If pain means you can't sleep then I would sugest going to A&E xxxx

Sm sorry you got a sore throat hun x any news on your apt with doc's x  
Rachel, Amanda, Sam and to everyone else HIYA! xx     

Ruthie xxx


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Good morning


----------



## EmsyG (Jan 2, 2008)

Good Morning! 

Ruthie darling, thanks for being concerned  It's not my appendix as I don't have it any more lol   And no, no positive test. I had a scan last week too so they could see what was going on and nothing. I feared an ectopic too, but she assured me that she couldn't see anything amiss. Frustrating. I'm not sure if it's just the metformin kicking them into working when they didn't before? Last month the pain was on my lhs at ov and when AF arrived. This month I've had pain on my rhs ever since ov - 8days ago! 

Hey Rachel, how're you doing?  

SM, how're you feeling this morning? 

Amanda, going crazy yet? Hope you're ok! 

Sam, how're you doing? Happy Birthday!     

xxx


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

*Sam* - Happy Birthday! Hope you are having a good day!  for you in the 2WW
*Ruthie * -  on your news - hoping this one is a keeper
*SM * - Hope you and DH are well again soon
*Tanya * - Hope you are well?

 to everyone else and  in the 2WW

Sadly  showed up for me yesterday - a 24 day cycle! Seem to be getting shorter Not sure if due to age or diabetes or what? Still, was no surprise, that she showed, as we only had  once and twas not at right time, so oh well.
Still, weight continues to slowly come off and I'm now down into the next stone down, which was a nice boost 

Have a nice day!

Tamsin
xxx


----------



## EmsyG (Jan 2, 2008)

That's really great about your weightloss Tamsin, well done!   

Sorry to hear about Af though, fingers crossed for next month for you. If your cycle's getting shorter do you ov earlier, or is your luteal phase getting shorter? I've never had a shorter cycle (just monster long ones!) so I don't know much about that side of it.     x


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

Good morning girls

Well im taking the painkillers which seems to be helping abit but this throat is awful, not happy want it to go now! Plus ive been getting some really bad pulling cramps in my sides of my tum...it hits me all of a sudden and i feel like im going to break in half    

Other than that we are ok, dh got up again with me so im happy!

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU, HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO U, HAPPY BIRTHDAY MUMMY SAM, HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO yyyyyoooouuuu!  have a wonderful day hun xxxx

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Hi EmsyG

Thanks for the reply.
I think it's just my luteal phase, as I still get my O cramps at a similar time - but maybe I need to start more closely monitoring things more closely to make sure!


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Thanks SM~ Made me feel all warm and fuzzy     

Tam~ Sorry about the witch hunny   Maybe chart ur temp hunny?? 

Sam xxx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

arrrrhhhh anytime sam lol

u know im sitting here and i feel like ive been knocked into by a bus my lower back and sides are really pulling and hurting...i just dont get it.

i'll be glad when this bug goes!  xx


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Happy b-day Sam  

Well what a horrid morning I have had 

I was going to go to asda to do the shopping but first I went into falmouth to go to the health food store to buy shampoo and stuff and I was nearly there and driving down a really steep hill and the brakes went all of a sudden  I lucklily was in first gear and was able to pull on the handbrake if it had of happened 5 mins before when I was doing 60 on the dual carriage way or on the way to school with the kids I dread to think what would have happened.  Anyway I had left my mobile at home as you do and had to think for myself instead of picking dh's brains and I am quite pleased as I managed to drive (in first gear) to the garage and get it all sorted by myself.  The damage is 70 pounds but hey at least I am still here to tell the tale and so are the girls.  I then rang dh to come and get me and we did the shopping and dropped me home at which time I remembered that the keys to the house were in the car.  Normally we do not lock the door but today I did. However there was a spare set of keys on table we could see them through the window.  dh was not amused but after 10mins and a fishing rod through the cat flap later we were in  

I have a headache now 

How are you all?

Where are you Amanda 

Rachelxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## EmsyG (Jan 2, 2008)

Oh lordy Rachel that sounds so scary, good job you were going so slowly when it happened! 

But OMG at you normally leaving your door unlocked, and leaving a set of keys in plain view and accessible through the catflap with a fishing rod!!!   My DP would go spare at me, but that's the residual Londoner in him I think   

SM - It's all your coughing sweetie, you've pulled all your muscles!   You have to take it easy, no lifting, carrying, nothing too strenuous.   

Tamsin - That's really strange hun, maybe start temp charting etc?

xxx


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi Emsy

We live in the middle of fields fields and more fields no one would break in here we even get the post by car   It is half a mile to the main road so I think they would have to be some determined thiefs to want to come and take our stuff.   Plus the other house on the farm is the farmers and he and his sons are always around outside it is very safe 

Hope you feel better soon SM 

Rachelxx


----------



## MummyT (Nov 21, 2006)

HIYA ALL!

Well its good and bad news for us.  Bad first.....chesterfield lost all our bloods so got to have them done in march but good news is we are starting icsi in late april. possibly ealy May!!!! long wait i know but we're being positive!!!!
wahooooooooooooooooooooooooo

hows everyone

xxxx
angie


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi Angie 

That is good news something to look forward to...shame that they lost your bloods though 

Well day has got worse car is not going to cost 70 pounds but 270 can't really afford that now so dh is going to get a mate to do it but that leaves me carless untill saturday  We live quite far away from anything so have been told we have to get our bikes out Good for health but not good as all the roads are wigglely and have no pavements..not to keen on riding to school with dd's as just don't think it is safe and it will take about 30mins so tommorrow is going to be a day off me thinks  Maybe a call to enterprise car hire is in order 

Rachelxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Rach~ Thats a bugger about ur car costing so much   BUT at least you & the girls are all o.k!!  

Angie~ Fab news about getting a start date for ICSI!!   I hope the clinic r paying for the extra bloods??

Hows everyone else?? I'm soooooo tired!!

Sam xxx


----------



## EmsyG (Jan 2, 2008)

Rachel - It sounds lovely!   I'd love to live that remotely, I'm a country girl at heart. Huge pita about your car costing so much! A duvet day tomorrow sounds like a great idea.   

Sam - Hope you're taking it easy hun!   

Angie - That's rubbish about them losing your bloods! I hope they're doing them again for you gratis. Good news about the ICSI!     

I've got a yucky cold too and am having to take my blue inhaler as I find it hard to breathe. Are there any cold meds you can take while in the 2ww just in case? I know there's prolly no point but well you know what I mean.


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2008)

Sam I hope the 2ww is driving you too   

Tamsin Sorry the witch came and well done on the weight loss  I'm good thanks just waiting to start the FET not too long now!


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Sam tierdness is a good sign 

Good luck with the FET tanya 

Emsy my cold is a pain in the  I am not sure about what you can take etc I am just trying to put up with mine.

So here we are holed up in the countryside no transport.  Hopefully have car back tommorrow or I might start to go stir crazy 

Hi to all you other girlies hope you are well this morning 

Rachelxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## EmsyG (Jan 2, 2008)

Tanya - Good luck with the FET! Not long at all, I hope it's successful for you   

Sam - How're you doing today? Only 5 days left!    

Rach - Morning! I think the putting up with it route is the best one tbh. I've taken paracetmol, and used Vicks on my chest but that's it. DP can't quite get his head around why I'm not dosing up on cold and flu remedies, but because I just don't yet whether I'm pg or not I can't. 
I hope you get your car back tomorrow hun!   x


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Good morning ladies  

Well i have to admit i tested 2 days ago and got a BFN.....  so today I've tested at 12dpo.......  Confirmed by 3 cheap tests and 2 clearblue digital!!!    We are boked in to get bloods done on monday just to check levels ect but for the time i have no doubt that this result is correct.... after all it was NEG 2 days ago!!   Shall be joining you ruthie hunny  

We are so over the moon it's been the best birthday present i could of ever wished for     

WAHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO Pumpkin & Boo are still on board!!       

Sam xxx


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Wow Sam I new you would do it congratulations hun 

This is so exciting I really feel that we are on a roll me and the rest of the girls next Like you were all saying lets take over the waiting for first scan board 

rachelxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## H20 (Jan 3, 2008)

Congratulations Sam!!    

I dont want to steal your lime light, but I tested this morning and its a   for me too!!
Just hope the little thing stays with me this month  

Kerry x x


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

See on a roll what did I tell you 

Congrats h20


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

H2O~  CONGRATULATIONS HUNNY     

We will be taking over the first scan board very soon girls!!!     Keep them coming ladies!!! 

Oh.... and anyone on my ******** account.... please remember that we haven't announced this to anyone other than you my FF so please no congrats on there yet!!! Thanks  

Sam xxx


----------



## EmsyG (Jan 2, 2008)

Oh Sam that's fabulous news! Hurrah and humungous congratulations!!!        

And the same to you H2O, congratulations and good luck     

xxx


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

SAM!!!!! OMG OMG OMG OMG Just came on here this morning and this is fantastic amazing news!!! I new it would work for you I just new it!!     

and WOW H20! well done to you to!      

This is a role ladies!!!! before spring comes were going to see loads of   SM, Rachel, Amanda, Tamsin, Kerry, Emsyg and to anyone else I've missed    

Had my bloods done yesterday and when I rang for results the nurse said she thought they were a little on the low side!!!! I freaked out started crying called DH then scoured the internet and posted on FF and from all my research it looks to me like they are fine! bad nurse I don't think she realises how early I am! i'm only 4 wks and a few days!   Got my second bloods tomorrow to see if they are doubling so trying to stay positive!! plus my (.)(.) are killing so that nurse must be wrong!!!!

Please if you find my pg talk hard pm me and let me know I understand and I really wont mind...

R xxxxx


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

wow what a lovely run of  on here


----------



## Smark (Jan 6, 2008)

Congrats Sam and Kerri

So, very pleased for you. 

Kerri - maybe it's true that we are more fertile after m/c? Hopefully I'll get to join you to soon x

Love Sarah x


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

No No No Ruthie your pregnancy talk is great.  You have been through so much to get here and think you should be able to enjoy it and tell us all the good news.  I certainly want to know.  BAD BAD nurse I have been looking at levels and yours seem quite high hun 

Amanda are you having internet problems?  Me thinks you are.  Get them sorted soon it is fun on here with all these BFP's and I want you to be on here to announce yours and to hear mine   

Come on ladies we can do it.                                

Rachelxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

Well Well Well, im off for a day and look at u all  

SAM OMG IM SO HAPPY FOR U!! Dont forget our deal!!      CONGRATULATIONS!!!

H20 Also Congratulations hun and i wish u all the best xx

Amanda we are all missing u!

Rachel, omg the car trouble must have been so scary!  We had a propshaft fall off once   

Emsy, yes i think it is all the coughing etc, but it hasnt stopped me i completely cleaned the bedroom yesterday   

hi to everyone else, Ruthie hun i do love to hear how my bestfriends are doing and often pop over to the waiting for a scan to check on u all (thats where i saw sams news first)...I do hope i can join in the fun soon xx

Well cold isnt any better today, i gues it will be one of those dragging on things lol  feeling fairly emotional and tearful today...

hugs to u all xxx


----------



## H20 (Jan 3, 2008)

OK .... tested positive this morning cd31, 1 day before AF due, dpo14 and then whilst in Asda i nipped to the loo only to find dark red almost brown blood in my pants!!  

Been to the toilet since and i'm getting pinkinsh brown blood when i wipe. Could this be a inplantation bleed or is it too late in my cycle for that? Am i clutching at straws?? Is it all over before it has begun?

I'm so Confussed   had a good clear positive this morning and now this happens?

Kerry x x


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Listen hun I had bleeding the pg after my m/c and I now have a 7year old to show for it.  could be ip bleed.  Try not to worry  

Rachelxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mummyclaire (Sep 17, 2007)

Aww Hun I really dont know wat to say    

I had brownish spotting few weeks ago and everything is fine now x x x


----------



## MummyT (Nov 21, 2006)

Congrats to both sam and h20       soooo pleased for you both!!

Can i ask will all those with bfp's being going over to the first scan thread now??Just a query i had that's all.

Thanks girlsxxxx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Angie~ I'm over there hunny   am sticking around here too for the minute though   

Thank you all so so muchfor ur lovely messages...... means the world to me   Feeling very lucky & very sick right now   Never been happier to feel sick!!   

Sam xxx


----------



## EmsyG (Jan 2, 2008)

Kerry! Don't worry honey. It's just spotting, I had this at 4 weeks and 8 weeks when I was pg with my dd. It's like your body goes through the motions of the timings of your AF without the AF (if that makes sense). Scared the bejesus out of me at the time, but my midwife explained it's all really normal and nothing to worry about.
Take it easy, and use it as an excuse to put your feet up!     xxx

Sam - Sick is great! Lol. Sounds weird but it's a fab feeling knowing WHY you're feeling sick  

My sil's due date is today. She's just been sent home from hospital though as the baby hasn't engaged yet. But it'll either be tomorrow or Friday. I am   for her and her DH but also   and   for me and my DP. Very selfish feeling of me, but we started trying before them and it just doesn't feel fair that she should conceive the first sodding month they decide to try.   She is a rather smug type, and comes out with platitudes such as "It'll happen for you when the time is right", and "God must have decided to hold on with you for a little while, be patient". She knows full well I don't believe in her God and ooohhhhh the condescension of the woman vexes me!  

There, sorry, I'll stop ranting now.   
My name is Emma and I am jealous. I don't want their baby, I just want my baby as easily. 

xxx


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2008)

Hi Emma-poor you. It's not wrong to feel jealous, it's natural. You're going through hell, you're bound to feel like that. I was horrid when I found out my sis was pregnant, and very guilty when she m/c'd.Don't beat yourself up, you're a good person.  
Samonthemoon-Congratulations.I've been in awe of your positivity, and it's obviously paid off. We're waiting for our first ICSI.Waiting for dp's chromosome results first though.He only went for the bloods today. . Hope you have a wonderfully healthy eight months.

Nikkixxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## H20 (Jan 3, 2008)

Well the "bleed" can now only be described as spotting, and only when i pee? Its also now very stringy almost like ewcm? Sorry TMI   Nothing on a pad at all, so I'm really trying to be positive   I'll test again in the morning.

On a brighter note i virtually threw up after DD has practically fumigated the house with air freshener after she had done a number two, bless her. I'm hoping this is a   sign.

Anyway thanks for all your advice.

     to all you 2WW's

x x x


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

hi all

Well had a tearful day today!  not sure why.
Tests finally arrived but wee has been too pale so will be testing first thing tomorrow..not expecting anything but having not tested since beginning of jan and still no af u never know lol

xxxx


----------



## mummyclaire (Sep 17, 2007)

I hope this little bean sticks for you hun     

I know wat u mean about air freshner     SD always got the spray out    

Sam - Congratulations mate x x x x


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

i dont believe it!!! i just did a mega post and flamin well lost it!!!


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

CONGRATULATIONS SAM & H2O!!!!        

hi 2 my cycle buddies rachel & emsy.


rachel hun im so sorry to hear about your car... it always makes me feel sick when there is something wrong with the car as i know it going to cost me ££££££. dp had the hump about the time i was spending on here and we also had probs with the internet (a conspiracy me thinks!)

hi ruthie.. you are my friend and i want to hear about everything!!! scans, morning sickness,cravings you name it i want to know!

hi sm.. i agree with the girls.. dh needs a kick up the ass!! hope you are feeling better and let us know how the hpt's go!

hi emsy.. sorry that sil is a smug fertile freak!! wont be long till we get our bfp's hun    

hi onlysam.. how are you doing hun? lovely pic btw xx


right... i hope this works

love to all xx


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2008)

Thanks Amanda, it's me and dp's dd x
Anyone noticed there seems to be an increasing number of BFP's ?Must be the strength of Spring on her way hey!
Lots of   to all
Nikkixx


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

please let it be me and the rest of my ladies on the 2ww!! (im going to start doing my fertility dance soon in my orange knickers!!)


btw nikki i read your diary and just wanted to cry for you guys.. i tried to pm you but your inbox is full.


amanda xx


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2008)

Ruthie, Sam and H20 CONGRATS ON THE    WELL DONE GIRLS!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Good morning


----------



## MummyT (Nov 21, 2006)

Good morning Izzy! lol


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Well all is good with the world as I have my car back 

How is everyone else today 

Rachelxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## EmsyG (Jan 2, 2008)

Good morning!  

Good news about your car Rach. I have done the school run and am ensconced on the sofa watching ER re-runs   With a coffee and a piece of Battenburg   

Morning Want2be, how're you? 

xxx


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

God I wish I could do that my house is like a mini hurricane has swept through it everyday and today is no exception   

I am going to stay on here for a while longer and then get on I think.  It always scares me to think that someone might pop round when it is like this 

Rachelxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## EmsyG (Jan 2, 2008)

Lol, I had a small energy burst last night and did 2 loads of washing and cleaned the kitchen and mopped the floors. The lounge is looking respectable so this morning I'm having a couple of hours off


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Lucky you 

I think that is where go wrong...I don't do anything in the evenings as soon as all is quiet I plonk myself on the couch and leave everything for the next day Always regret it in the morning 

Rx


----------



## EmsyG (Jan 2, 2008)

Normally I do the same as you, but DP was working in London yesterday and was late back, so after I got dd to bed I busied myself while I was waiting for him to get home   
Normally it's a question of "Where exactly did the bomb land?"


----------



## EmsyG (Jan 2, 2008)

Oooooh SM! Are you testing this morning honey?!!!       xxx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

HHHHHHEEEEEELLLLLLOOOOO

Hi girls

Well just to make u all go stir crazy, i tested this morning (first time since loss in jan) and guess what.............

          

   

Oh well sorry to stop the BFP's but i did guess this would be the case, its just so upsetting to have it in writing!

Will test once more before app on 28th but i have to say that this has been an awful blow and i was already feeling delicate.

Not sure what to do with myself! xxx

PS thanks emsy for asking after me xxxxxxx


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Really sorry about that SM   

Hope you are not feeling too bad.  We are here if you need us 

Rxxxxxx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

thanks rachel

I have lit a candle: http://www.gratefulness.org/candles/message.cfm?l=eng&cid=5385684 If anyone would like to view it or mayb light one themselves xxx

 This post contains unconfirmed links/information and readers are reminded that
FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites.


----------



## EmsyG (Jan 2, 2008)

Oh sweetie I'm so sorry       

It's understandable to feel so upset and frustrated, I wish there was something I could do for you. I hope you're feeling a little better physically today? Much love to you lovely, and be kind to yourself today.   xxx


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Well hello girls I am really bored with this now  

Ruthie have you had your levels back yet?  Let us know as soon as you can...I am excited for you babe 

Have done all the laundry wash the cupboard fronts down and lit the fires and god the ttw is a killer isn't it. 

Is there anyone there 

Rachelxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mummyclaire (Sep 17, 2007)

Aww SM Im really sorry hun x x x

Hope everyone else ok x x


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Just read your diary SM glad you are feeling a little better


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

SM~ Have replied to u on the other thread hunny but big   again   

Amanda~ Thanks for the txt sweetie  

Ruthie~ How did ur bloods go today??

Sam xxx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

thanks hun, i am feeling alittle better but its been a tough day!  xxx

Hi sam xx

Ruthie hun hope u are ok xx


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Thats ok hun anytime


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Amanda where are you


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

hi rachel im here!!! how you doing hun? i have managed to blag a day off tomorrow and i cant wait!!!

dp is watching the footy and so im going to do lots of catching up on here!

how are we all this evening?

sorry about your bfn sm  

this 2ww is driving me crazy! i resisted the urge to test again.




amanda xx


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

I am here just about to eat dinner so will try to catch up after


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

ps if I don't get on tonight again I will speak tommorrow... 

rxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

wicked hun!!

the score so far tottenham 1 slavia prague 0 (i could be in for a winners shag!!)

ok hun im off tomorrow so i will try and get on thow the house looks like something out of the life of grime!!


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

hi girls

Well i am just cooking tea, watched emmerdale..very sad.

catch up with u all tomorrow....not many of us left now lol  HAve u seen how many twin pregnancys there are at the mo...fingers crossed lol xxxx


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

lol sm! whats the whole moondance thing??


amanda xx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=112148.0

THIS SPELL MUST BE DONE ON A FULL MOON.

BRAKE AN EGG IN TO A SAUCER AND SURROUND WITH GREEN LEAVES, SPRINKLE WITH SALT AND RECITE THIS CHANT...............

I WILL HAVE A BABY, THE GODDESS OF FERTILITY WILL BLESS ME SOON, BEFORE THE WANING OF THE MOON.

IN THE EVENING LEAVE THE SAUCER IN THE GARDEN.
OR BUY A BABY'S BONNET ON A FULL MOON.

Its fun, we have just done it lol xx


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Very mystic SM hope it works 

Rachelxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

Morning ladies... got my bloods back from the hospital and even though my HCG has more than doubled in 48 hours they are concerned about my progesterone levels which have dropped   I have to go up to the clinic later to get progesterone support medication and then see how things go.... feel so worried...  

SM I hope the spell works! All I want is for much deserved women who have been through so much here to get their BFP xx

R xxx


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

What does that mean Ruthie    I really hope everything is fine and it all works out for you hun  

Rachelxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## EmsyG (Jan 2, 2008)

Morning everyone  

Good luck Ruthie. Your HCG levels doubling is fantastic, they'll probably scan you and give you some progesterone pessaries. (make sure you have some panty liners handy, I know it's tmi but otherwise your knickers will be ruined!) Let us know how you get on, won't you? Much love.     

Nice to see you back Amanda! How're you doing? 

Morning Rachel!  

I'm going slightly mad. I'm 11dpo and am fighting the urge to nip to Sainburys and buy a HPT!!! I know it'll be a BFN if I do it, but oh I am wanting to!


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Morning Emys 

do not buy the pee stick A few more days to wait that is not long  

Rxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## EmsyG (Jan 2, 2008)

No I know! But I've got a big party to go to in London on Saturday night, and I'd like to know if I can indulge in a glass of vino or two!   

Saying that though, before I knew I was pg with my dd I was absolutely plastered the weekend before! (I'd been told I couldn't conceive naturally so wasn't worrying and my cycles were so long I had no idea where I was anyway!) 

I AM looking forward to a boogie and lots of giggles with our friends.   

Hmmmmm, Sainsburys..................... I NEED to go to Sainsbury's!!!!   

Oh another matter entirely that I need a bit of advice about! I called my GP about my ovary pains the other day, and as my scan was clear she's prescribed me Buscopan as she thinks it might be a touch of IBS. I read the bumf that came in the box and it says not to take if you're ttc! Anyone taking this? Cheers! xxx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Ah ruthie~ Try not to worry sweetie, you'll prob be on the same as me and if you use them up the backdoor theres no mess   It's a good thing they've spotted it as u never know but could of been causing u problems the last times?? Best to get what u can and get a healthy baby   

Sam xxx


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi sam 

I am now the proud owner of 2 new bra's  and two hpt's, oh god I just couldn't help it 
Boots is next to marks and spencers and if you buy one first response you get another free...BARGIN!!!

I am not going to use them yet as I know that it is way to early but they are here.  Emsy did you go to sainbury's 

Amanda day off and you haven't been on yet...your house must be clean by now 

This new bra I have on is making my breast look all pointy ^ ^  

I have been having a lot of AF style cramps today in my back and lower stomach and it hurts 

Any news Ruthie 

How are you today SM   

Rachelx


----------



## EmsyG (Jan 2, 2008)

Rachel I'm having visions of you like Madonna!       Sorry! Hahahahahaaa

AND you told me to stay away from them, you ... you...... lovely hypocrite you! (I haven't gone yet as I was cleaning up, but I'm going later on the way back from dropping dd off at her Dads.   ) I have told DP and he was surprised I hadn't tested already   

When are you due? Monday like me? Which tests are the most sensitive? First response or clearblue? 

Sorry about the cramps hun, can you take a couple of paracetomol and have a cuppa before you have to do the school run? 

SM how's things? 

Ruthie - Any news honey? 

xxx


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi Emsy 

I wish I had the body of Madonna (well not the veiny arms) I was told that FR are the most sensitive but I am not sure....that's what I have got anyway. I am only on CD22 so I am really not sure my ticker says that it is 6 days until testing and if I go by when I think I ov'd which was on cd14 then that is right...but my last few cycles have been weird I have had a few long one's but the last one was 32 days so I think it is getting nearer to my normal 28/29days well at least I hope so. I have been such a sad cow over the past few day's and have been coming on here all the time..... did you read my diary you and a few of the other girls were in my dream last night  we all got positive hpt's.  Hope it was right  

Rachelxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

Hello chatter boxes  

Right....

Emsy...i have ibs and i take buscopan too..i was never told not to take it while ttc but then i find they are brilliant tablets and usually one will get rid of the ouch feeling.  Its interesting for me that u got those as i have never thought about taking them when i get ovary pain but they are a muscle relaxant (anti spasmic) tablet so i guess that makes sense.

Ruthie....a friend of mine is having the same problem..her levels didnt double but increased but she had low progestorone.  The supplements should help and as ur hcg levels are increasing then it means ur baby is strong!  So u get ur stuff in u and fingers crossed!!  You dont have pcos do u hun its just i have this problem and i do.

Sam... How are u?  any news on scan yet?  hope ur tiredness is bareable xx

Rachel....hehehe cheeky monkey getting that hpt!  Good luck though babe     

Right as for me well i have had terrrible ovaries pain since yesterday, lower back ache and sore boobs this morning..really hoping that the fertility goddess is going to send me my af!!  i feel like i have been hit by a bus in my middle area!   ive also got alittle headache..mmm? Not long now till appointment..it will be my luck that i start af near or on the day so i cant be scanned!    but atleast it will be here.
Also weighed myself today and have lost 1 and 1/4lbs!!    I really cant believe its going as i dont feel im doing much..especially when i ate a big bag of bbq tortillas and some chocolate!!  

Sam...Just thought about my dream afew days ago where i saw that positive clearblue test and then u told us u had tested with clearblue!!!! spooky!!!!

Have a great day girls and i will be thinking of u all
xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

Aw thanks ladies for your support they have given me Cyclogest 400mg and I have to take them twice a day for 3 months so same as you probably Sam! as it is normally used in ttc treatment... will try to front door first and if a nightmare swap! I have scan booked now for two weeks time and I have to have more bloods done to make sure my progesterone levels are riseing   Rachel Progesterone is what supports baby until the placenta takes over around 3 months which may explain my previous losses  

SM So sorry you feeling rough but YAY well done on loosing the weight!   don't think I have poc's but you never know!!

EmsyG and Rachel Good luck for testing!!!!!!     

Amanda How you hun?  

Sam how you feeling! hope your resting up to!!!

RUthie xx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Yep exactlly the same as me ruthie   Although i do use the backdoor because of the mess with the front   I'm kinda resting up   Just gonna have some pop tarts now then off for my afternoon nap     I sound like my nana!!   

SM~ Very spooky with ur dream!!!!!

Sam xxx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

i know!! But dont go given me sickness and tiredness as well!     

So where is everyone in there ttc?  Whos going to be testing soon?  We should have a board which says who is who and what they are doing etc..lol

I am feeling so heavy and yuck, i really hope this means af is coming...who'da thought someone would be so pleased to have af!     

So what are u girls upto over the weekend?

xxxx


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Thanks for the luck Ruthie 

Sam doesn't that hurt putting things up your   I am not sure I could do that  you TX girls sure are brave 

This weekend is going to be a relaxing one I hope SM not anything planned...normally cook a roast on sunday and that's about it.

What about you?


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

i will be taking things easy lol  Got to do some shopping but apart from that "nothing"!  

Just been on the phone to my mum and she has got me a subcription to slimming world for easter pressie lol  I love the recipes in them YUM and much better than chocolate lol


When are u testing rachel? xx


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

I think the earliest I should test is next wed not saying I will wait that long though


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

rachel hun just read ur diary about ur dream, ive been having some werid dreams too? thanks for having me there    

As for the celement mayb its to do with ur up and coming positive result? U have to wait till the right day till u test??

Exciting isnt it!! xx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

I have added this poll girls
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=130279.new#new

Have a look xxx


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

You have cheered up today haven't you SM   Glad that you are feeling better


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

evening all!!

how are we today??

hi rachel... just read your diary hun... god i wonder if you know something we dont yet know!! it would be spooky if you were right!
the house still looks like a tip but at least we have food in the house again!!! how are you hun? how are the new bras?? i could so do with treating myself! i could do with ^^ as opposed to vv lol! ex h is going to start having the girls fortnightly for the weekend so i may well desend on you guys in the summer and stay in the farmers caravan if thats ok!!!

hi sm how are you sweety? any sign of that naughty af yet?? 

hi em... i think im due on monday as my last cycle was 26 days. im confused as to when i should test... i think you and rachel should both test and put me out of my misery!!! 

hi ruthie.. how are you feeling hun? im really praying that the pessaries work for you hun   im sure they will. by the sounds of it the clinic dont seem unduly concerned.. please keep us posted as i will be thinking of you lots   

hi sam... how are you sweety.. front door back door i was having a bit of a senior moment and then the penny dropped as to what you were talking about! doh!


i got a letter from the dr's today and they want to send me for a string of tests all to do with mums death.. im nervous but im glad that something is being done. i think im going to be a nightmare next week and im going to spend most of the time locked in the loo with lots of hpt's and im not coming out till i get a bfp!!!


amanda xx


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi hun I was posting a message to you lost it and then saw you posted  I like the v v  
How are you feeling then about this month do you think it has worked??  I hope I am right I did say before ruthie got her bfp and then sam that I felt like things would happen this month.  I hope I am right about the rest of us 

Love to see you in the summer hun 

What are you up to this evening then anything exciting

Rachelxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

OH forgot to say good luck with the tests


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

tee hee!!


i dont know what to think... i had such an odd day wed where i really felt out of sorts and i have had delhi belly for the last 4 days on the trot (pardon the pun!) and im not ill.. so i dont know... i did think today that this is the first whole mth since the lap so maybe it has worked. i dont know. i feel like i have no control over my body.. it just soldiers on regardless of what i want it to do!! i was speaking to one of my neighbours and she was telling me about her dp's daughter who is 18 and has had 5 pregnancies in the last year, out of them 2 abortions, 2 m/c and one daughter!! i just want to scream! is my body that useless!!!!!

anyway, enough ranting from me as i seem like a bitter and twisted mad woman!!

wicked news about the trip up! now that we've decided upon that we will both get pg and our fellas will be the only ones that can get ******!!


no plans for tonight other than watching a movie and chilling. 


what about you hun??

axx


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Well all we can do is hope I have no idea either to be honest I would love for my predictions to be correct but maybe it's just crazy woman syndrome   Always those kinda stories around when you just don't want to hear them 

I am going to do the same tonight and watch some tv I got really easy dinner tonight (already made ) I just couldn't be asked and i was in M&S.  I think all this computer is giving me eye strain I must go upstairs and get my glasses  Just feel too lazy to do anything today have kinda mooched around not doing anything imparticular 

Rxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

sounds like bliss to me!!! i forgot to ask you. what seemed different this mth in my diary? i honestly feel like this whole ttc thing is driving me insane at times... i mean how is it so difficult what am i doing wrong im fed up with feeling so stoopid!!

anyway, enough ranting from me!


have a lovely din and a nice and relaxing evening... what are you up to tomoz? i might give you a ring if thats ok


much love!!! (din is ready yay!!)


amanda xx


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Well you are normally so adament that AF is one the way and this month there hasn't been that so much and you seem to have some different symptoms and I think even you are finding them strange 

I am around most of the day I may take the dd's swimming and a spot of shopping but that is it.  Would love to hear from you hun 

enjoy your dinner 

rxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Good morning all 

Have a horrible spot type lump under my arm it is hurting hope it not anything too sinister 

How are we all today 

Rachelxxx


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

morning lovelies!!


hi rachel... has the lump arrived overnight or has it been there a while? what does it look like? just a spot? i know it is worrying when we find lumps and bumps.

im going to the gym this am (trying to be a good girl though lazy amanda says dont do it you might be pg and shake that poor embie out!... logical amanda says drag your fat ass off the sofa and get down the gym!!) is it too early to ring? i have the house to myself till lunchtime so it's an ideal time to chat!!


amanda xx


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2008)

Hello ladies.I have the house to myself this morning too, bliss!You are good going to the gym Amanda  
Hope your lump spot is ok Rachel.
Going to have some porridge now. 
Nikki


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

morning nikki! how are you sweety? how is dp? i hope you are both ok hun. have been thinking about you both. im still psyching myself up for the gym.. lol! enjoy the time to yourself!


amanda xx


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

I am still here am just going to have a shower and get dressed so give me half an hour or so and I am around.

Hello Sam porrige sounds v healthy 

Rachel


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2008)

I have a dilemma today, could anybody help?I've been invited on a hen night to Amsterdam in July.The girl in question is the fiance of one of dp's friends who I 've met once at a wedding. Anyway, she phoned me up last Friday to invite me, and needs to know by today. Also I need to pay the £100 deposit next week.
a) Don't like going on things where I know nobody really
b)Trying to save all money for tx  
c)Want to be having treatment/pregnant by then
d)don't want to offend

Any ideas
Would be gratefully appreciated!

Thanks Amanda for thinking about us-we had a 'normal' night last night!We ate normal food, and drank red wine, and didn't talk about 'IT'. It was lovely!Also dp's dd not here this weekend, so we get some head space!
Rachel-Buttery toast would be a lot more welcome this morning!

Nikkixxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

Nikki I would say that maybe you shouldn't go and they should understand xxx You need money and rest around tx time and I would scared too if I didn't know anyone!!

Rx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

I agree with ruthie hun.... i'd say unfortunatlly ur not going to be able to make it too   You need to consentrate on TX and other stuff not feeling uncomfortable at a hen do where u know no-one really  

Sam xxx


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

aw nikki...

i'd probably agree with ruthie. like you i dont really like going on things where i dont really know anyone. i'd also be looking at saving for the treatment. does dp's friend know that you are going thru tests and treatments etc? if they do im sure they'd understand your decision. it's a toughie eh? glad you had a 'normal' night. it must be hard if dp doesnt want to talk about it all. try and have a weekend off of it all hun (which is hard i know!) 


amanda xx


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi again 

Sam if you really don't want to go then I wouldn't I am sure that she won't mind if you explain 

Amanda hello again  Nice to talk to you again  Listen I just went to the loo and when I wiped I had a little bit of browny orange stuff on the tissue....what is that Don't want to get my hopes up but could it be spotting.  Have been here before so not getting to excited but strange eh!  Are you at the gym yet 

Hello Ruthie how is it going  When is you next blood test.

Morning Sam how are you feeling today hun 

Morning SM where are you 

Rachelxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2008)

Thanks girls, I'm not going to go, you've convinced me that it's a bad time really  
I 've just windowlened my conservatory in record time-it's gleaming.I took double my usual dose of wheatgrass this morning, because on the instructions it says recommended dose 30ml, instead of my usual 15ml....never mind being 'bright eyed and bushy tailed', I feel like I've downed four cans of redbull     . I think I'll be going back to the 15 ml tomorrow, can't cope!!!


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

Hello girlies!!

Well i have some interesting developments to tell u....I wiped myself this morning and had some redish spotting...So nothing major and nothing since but im still feeling crampy and yucky so im praying its finally coming!!  But i remember this happening before when i wiped and its almost as if ive caught a spot, cos its just a little..   Not sure girls..

Anyway apart from that im fine!  Worked out my weightloss goals and im on target which is fab!! Looking forward to app on thurs but also a little nervous.

Nikki ~ Good to hear from u hun, i think u have made the right choice going by what u wrote..Im never any good in new situations with people i dont know..however i did go on a hen party (its was my now dh cousin) and it was awful lol cos i had only known dh for 3months and suddenly i was out clubbing it with his entire female family!!     and my ex was in the club!!     But i wish u all the best for ur tx hun...

Sam ~ Hello hun, hows babies?  are u still tired? sick yet? come on we want all the news!!!  

Amanda ~ The gym! Wow good girl,im sitting still in my nighty (pink silky one  ) Did u make it or were u chatting with rachel?? 

Rachel ~ Hi ya!! hows u? the spotting (say day as me!) is browny orange which some girls say is old blood so could be implantation..did u have this with the girls?  i however and not trying to be negative get this usually a few days before af and then afew days after so im afraid it could be either way..whats the norm for u??  Are u cramping or any other signs?    

Ruthie ~ How are u feeling after ur jabs?  When are u going back for a re-test?? or are u getting a early scan?  Thinking of u xxx

Well i hope i havent forgotten anyone.....H20 any news sweetie?? hope u are ok xxx


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

No I don't normally get any spotting before AF ever... I did have spotting with my first but I didn't really look when I was trying for second.  So could have but not sure.  I am not really trying to read anything into it as it happened a few months ago and It was a bfn. Just interesting thats all 

Hope it is af arriving for you hun 

Rxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

SM~ Yep i'm very tired and feeling constantlly sicky now   Love every minute     Good luck for AF    

Rach~ Hope it's a good sign sweetie       

Sam xxx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

Thanks Sam, i have been looking back at my diary (which was weird lol ) and it seems this has happened a couple of times since my possible miscarriage so i will def be telling the clinic...

But im hoping my af will come this time.

Good signs of a healthy pregnancy hun but not very nice lol  nice to hear u are ok!!  Are u getting a hcg level test soon??  or a scan??

Rachel ~ Really hope this is ur month hun xx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Have my bloods on monday and then a scan in 2/3 wks time   Can't wait   Are the spottings coming when u would expect AF 

Sam xxx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

♥samonthemoon♥ said:


> Have my bloods on monday and then a scan in 2/3 wks time  Can't wait  Are the spottings coming when u would expect AF
> 
> Sam xxx


Oooh its exciting!! good luck with the bloods hun..will they call u later in the day with the result u have my number!!  

The spotting is weird hun cos i literally wiped myself near my opening  and i had some blood spots on it..then when i wiped again it was like a when u have a spot that bleeds and u wipe it and u get a dash of blood (does that make sense?) and now nothing..i was also very wet down there too and before the blood i had some sticky stringy cm.....STRANGE! Now im getting ovary pain and pelvic cramping  Oh the wonders of Specialmums body again!!! xx


----------



## H20 (Jan 3, 2008)

Specialmum  - I am still here with my   yay! I hope   turns up for you soon hun x

After the spotting i went to the Dr's, who was actually really nice for a change and I have a scan booked for Monday morning. We know that there will be nothing to see as i will only be 4+6 but the Dr said that will be good as it rules out any thing left over from last months MC.

I'm testing every day     to keep my mind at rest, but i don't think its really helping lol   My  (.) (.) are sore one day and then not the next so that worries me   but i do have really bad bloating, the smallest amount of food leaves my stomach so bloated and all i do is burp! lol I have been really ill over the past few days with a awful cold and hacking cough so perhaps that has been masking some symptoms?? Like most of the girls i want full blown symptoms so i know everthing is OK. lol

Please tell me I'm not the only one who is completely paranoid   about lack of symptoms?? It just seemed so simple 10 years ago when I was pg with DS, I got pg and didn't even think of anything bad happening the same with DD too, now i'm just a nervous wreck and just waiting for the worst to happen   

Kerry x x


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

hi h20 so good to hear that things are going well..good luck with the scan!!


----------



## Smark (Jan 6, 2008)

Hello everyone

I've been reading all your posts and diaries and just wanted to wish everyone masses of
    

I'm back in the 2WW again now, CD19ish!!. After the early m/c last month I'm not exactly sure of my cycle, but pretty sure I'm back to normal in terms of ov etc.

AF is due on about the 4th March. This time last month I had really sore (.) (.) and AF type pains, but this time no symptoms at all. So it's back to waiting and hoping  Determined not to do any hpts this month     

Love Sarah x


----------



## H20 (Jan 3, 2008)

smark - I have my fingers crossed for you and sending you  loads of       When i saw the Dr on Thursday she said to me that we are more fertile after a M/C -  lets just hope it works for you this month, i have been very lucky but I'm taking each day as it comes and I'm not going to celebrate to early.
I held off on the early testing DH became the   and I did not have any in the house. It was so hard not to, i managed to get to 1 day before I thought AF would be due. I'm making up for it now though    

Just got back from a lovely long walk with DH the kids and the dog and all the way down the lane 4 magpies follwed us.........1 for sorrow, 2 for joy, 3 for a girl, 4 for a boy.....well only time will tell if that old wives tale is true!  

 to all those in the TWW 

Kerry x x


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi me again 

Well we have been out cleaned and hoovered the car, done the shopping and been to the park and I have carried in about 150 logs for our fire, I am tired now 

Glad things are going ok for you H20 everything will be fine 

Welcome back to the madness Sarah  I said I wouldn't buy any pee sticks this month but have already bought two Good luck with it.

Will be hanging around

Rxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Smark (Jan 6, 2008)

Thanks Kerri and Rachel

Well after last month I have decided to carry on as normal ( ) and eat, drink what I want. I'm drinking tooooo much vino, but as far as I'm concerned until I have a BFP things need to be business as usual - is that bad? I don't smoke, eat healthily (most of the time) and am taking my wellwoman vitimins with folic acid. Dh is on zinc and we think that's enough unless I get pregnant.

I'm not holding out much for this month though cause, like I said, I have no symptoms. Last month my 
(.)(.) were sore as soon as I'd ov. 

Anyway we are off to the local village pub later, DH wants to watch the rugby! I'll go along to drink and catch up on a bit of gossip 

Love Sarah


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

hi girls

Well my spotting has just been that!    i have wiped a few more times since and just an occassional spot so its more likely i have caught something inside than af......still cramping and have felt sicky all day!  

Im going to see how im doing tomorrow to whether i call the gp on monday...Whats going on!!!  

xxxxx


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

hi guys!

im sorry im coming on for a moan! the bloody witch turned up 2 days early! i really thought that this mth might have been different. but alas it is the same old s** different month!!!! ah well as of tomorrow im a clomid chick! i will still post here if thats ok.. i hope you are all well and im so sorry for the me post!


amanda xx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

amanda as u know hun i have pm u already but Clomid is going to help u hun and im sure it will be the first month!!!!  So chin up!   hehehehe.. U are gonna be a mummy a fab mummy!!!!

                     

 xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

OH Amanda            I am sorry hun. Clomid here you come.    

Rachelxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

Morning ladies.. x

Amanda ~   so sorry hun about that nasty witch!   Sending you loads of positives for your clomid cycle!! Please pop back loads as I want to know it all!!!! and see that lovely BFP!  

Rachel ~ Keeping everything crossed that the spotting is a good sign lady!!!    

SM ~ BAD BAD BAD AF playing with you like this!!! Either she better show soon   OR you find out it's for one good reason only like a BFP!    

Sam ~ Glad your still feeling sicky and those beans keep sticking!!

H20 ~ Good luck for scan!!!!   glad spotting has stopped it's the last thing you need right now!

Sarah ~ Welcome and good luck!!  

Well my (.)(.) are killing me! which is a good thing as I shall worry when they don't! Got to have more bloods on Thurs to see if the extra progesterone is working and it better be as it's making me feel real ill! I feel shaky & Headachy like i've drunk loads of coffee!! PLEASE STICK LITTLE ONE!!

Ruthie xx


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Morning Ruthie 

Feeling ill is a good sign hun.  Having to wait untill thursday that is a killer I will be looking out for the good news hun 

I feel a bit crappy today really tired not quite on the planet if you know what I mean.  I did try and stay up to watch a movie last night but fell asleep in the middle and woke up at the end  I have this really good book that I have been reading called the life of a demented housewife and everynight this week I have tried to finish it I only have about 40 pages left but fall asleep after two  I hope it is a good sign 

Hope everyone else is well    Off to do the hoovering

Rxxx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

hello girls


I need        !!!!

I had non stop cramping and tugging last night and i said to dh well atleast im getting practice for when i am pregnant etc..  But it was really hurting and both ovaries felt like they were gonna burst!  and i was feeling sick too.

This morning i was up feeling shaky and sick and the cramps are still hurting...so i tested again..................oh poo i got another very very very light second line!  What the   is going on?

Anyway im not going to get excited cos we know what happened last time!  I am going to not test now untill i see the gyne team on thurs..as they can test me and scan etc  and by then i might have had af or lost it or never had it there in the first place....Blimy my list of things to tell them keeps getting longer and longer..i shall need the whole day!

And to finish me off i have sensitive teeth and yucky taste in my mouth so im off to mouth wash!

Ruthie ~ fingers crossed here for u hun!!

Rachel ~    For a  

Hi every one else!!! xxx


----------



## Smark (Jan 6, 2008)

Hi everyone

SM - Well I really, really hope the test is a good sign. Last month I kept testing and getting really faint lines, then when AF was due I got my BFP. I had loads of AF type cramping as well. As you know I m/c very early but I just wanted to say that a very faint line CAN be a good sign and I have everything crossed for you      

Ruthie - So happy for you. It's always so lovely to read a positive outcome when someone has been through so much - always gives hope 

Amanda - really sorry AF turned up  . BUT at least you can now move on and start the clomid. I know nowt about the stuff but look forward to hearing about your experiences of it. 

Rachel -      

Lots of luck to everyone else to x

Well, I'm about to start planning my lessons for the next week, have had all half term to do it, but as usual left it to the last min  Also watching 'The Hound of the Baskervilles' the old old black and white version! I'm sad like that - love all those old movies.

Still not got many symptoms, a few stabbing pains in boobs and very slight cramps, but all very normal before AF. 


Sarah x


----------



## EmsyG (Jan 2, 2008)

Good morning all! And it is still morning as I only got up a little while ago   Had a wonderful time last night and I decided to drive so not one ounce of alcohol passed my fair lips   Am shattered now though, and we're having loads of phone calls from people checking in lol. 

SM - Oh honeybunch what a horrid confusing time! I so so hope that it really is a bfp for you! Wishing you so much for Thursday, and that they can give you some answers. 

Amanda - So sorry AF turned up hun, horrid old bag! But yay for the start on the clomid. Good luck for this next cycle! 

H2O - I hope your scan goes well!   

Sarah - Fingers crossed that AF doesn't arrive for you.   I love that film too 

Rachel - I hope your tiredness is a good sign! Fingers crossed for you too honey. 

I've resisted testing, although I bought them!   But tomorrow is 14dpo so I'll do it in the morning. Have been feeling rather sick for the past couple of morning and my (o)(o) are rather phenomenal and sore! Silly bodies!   xxx


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2008)

Hi all
Sorry AF came Amanda. At least now you can start your clomid cycle.I feel awful today, woke up with a sore throat, and my left eye keeps twitching! 
As far as AF goes, at least this cycle seems like it's going to be a longer one again-may be down to the vits!

Everyone on this board seems to be moving closer to their dream at the moment. Lots of   and wishes that come true to everybody. 

Nikki


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

hi girls 

Where are u all??       

xxxx


----------



## MummyT (Nov 21, 2006)

sm i pm'd you a few hrs ago with some advice xxx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

sorry hun for my delayed answer, i nipped out for abit but wondered where u all were lol  I have pm'd u back    Thank you xxx


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

Sm how you feeling? really hope this line no matter how faint is good news!!! are you off to the doc's? I would ask for another blood test as that would tell you for definate!  

EmsyG Good luck for testing tomorrow!!!  

r xx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

Ruthie ~ Hi hun, im calling them tomorrow..dh thinks i have a dud test..not helpful!!    i just feel crampy and crappy lol  i dont know if its the test or a line but im in alot of pain on my left side and feeling sick so im wondering if its a cyst..

Will pop on here tomorrow to let u know what they say xx

Emsy GOOD LUCK WITH TESTING!!!


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

When did the line come up SM straight away or after a while....

Rachelxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

Good morning girls

Well got up nice and early to call gp surgery and so they actually just called back...not much help..Said it was best to wait till Thursday because they will beable to one) Scan me and IF there is anything they will see better by then and id be in the right place for testing etc 2) it will also give chance for af to come...As they feel the test must be wrong as its so weak..and that apparently i should take them with a spinch of salt!!!  So the best thing i can do is take some paracentamol and a hot water bottle for the pre-menstrual pain and chill... 

You'd never guess it was the same blimin gp would you!!!  

Why cant i tell them im worried and want a scan/test now!  They make me feel so so stupied and that i must testing wrong or reading it wrong etc...Well i might be..i dont know but would it really hurt to re-test me there or send me for a scan.

Anyway im bloated today, and the cramping has settle some so thats something i guess...i did re-test and got the same faint line..So im believeing this batch of tests are duds now too.

I dont know if the sickness today is a sign or just cos im in state of worry lol

Anyway im going back to bed for a hr or two lol 

sorry for my ever growing negativity...Hopefully by thurs evening i will be sitting here with some answers and a new lease of life...otherwise i might pack it all in!!

I hope emsy gets a lovely BFP today hun....Do let us know how u got on...

Rachel ... U too hun.

Ruthie and Sam fingers crossed on ur bloods....lookin forward to ur high levels!!

Amanda hope clomid is ok for u today and not too many side effects...

H20..hope u are feeling ok and baby xxxx

Hi to everyone else, big hugs xxx


----------



## EmsyG (Jan 2, 2008)

Morning everyone.

SM what a bloody horribly confusing time for you. I can't believe that the tests are dud! That's awful! Apparently Asda had some problems with this a few months back on their own brand hpt's. Can you take a couple of the co-codamol your doctor gave you? They'll help a lot with the ov pain. tbh I think your GP's right though, waiting to be scanned and tested by the clinic on Thursday would be better than just going up to the scanning unit in the hospital. They know exactly what they're looking for and are more experienced so less likely to miss something. (((T))) xxx   

Rachel - Have you tested yet today?!!!   

I have - was a       
I'm still feeling really sick, and my boobs are so sore it hurts to move. More PMT symptoms I guess. Had a little cry at DP this morning the poor man. He put up with me being a complete and utter cow yesterday I was so prickly, and today I'm crying. Am fed up with it all.


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

Oh emsy!!!  Im so sorry...Can u re-test in couple of days  Just seen ur weightloss ticker and u are doing really well with this!!!!     Thank you for ur support, to be honest i just wanna forget it lol

Rachel i read ur diary, and pm'd u!!  But heres somemore     xxxxx


----------



## EmsyG (Jan 2, 2008)

Yeah if nothing sm then i'll test again. It was a tesco's own brand hpt so not sure on their reliability or anything. I agree - I'd like to forget it as well. 

Rachel - not read your diary hun, i shall do so now. xxx


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Evening all 

What an afternoon.  I am so emotional it is unreal I picked an argument about nothing this afternoon and I can't stop crying.  Think AF is one the way.  I remember being like this last month and dh telling me it was pmt  Thanks for your pm's sm.  I really hope that you get some answers on thursday.  

Well guys I did test this afternoon and as I thought it was a BFN so I think I am definaltly out this month.

I feel a bit poo so I am off to make a lagsangne and chips and salad yum.

Rachelxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

oh no rachel!! im so sorry..will u re-test or wait to see what happens....Im here if u want to chat xxxxx


----------



## H20 (Jan 3, 2008)

Good evening Lady's

Had the scan to day and as we were expecting there was nothing to see as I'm to early, but apparently my lining is getting nice and thick ready to accept a pregnancy. I  have had my bloods taken today and having them retaken on Wed to see it the Hgc doubles if they do then they will rescan me in a couple of weeks.

SM - Poor you, it must be driving you crazy. I have been using Boots own tests and they have been reliable - if you have an Advantage card and sign up for their health club thingy then you get their double pack 1/2 price - bargain, 2 tests for £2.50!!!

EmsyG - Sorry to hear you got a BFN  

 to everyone else


----------



## mummyclaire (Sep 17, 2007)

Thats great news Kerry. Ive got another scan on Thursday had more bleeding.
Not been plain sailing at all for me. 

Hope your all ok x x x


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

H20 great to hear u are doing better and i hope ur levels are doubling nicely!!  thanks for the tip about boots will look into that! xxxxx

Fingerscrossed~ So sorry things are not going smoothly, the bleeding must be worrying u..


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

evening ladies!

im feeling slightly better today although have the af from hell! it is day 2 of the monster pills! so far so good i cant think of symptoms so im hoping ive escaped for this lot!! (you wait tomorrow i'll be psycho!!) ive got my follicle tracking scan on 7th march so hopefully i'll be a bit further forward!


sm thanks for the pm hun you are such a sweety  

hi rachel... i read your diary..  aww hope you are ok hun. thinking of you xx

hi h20 glad all is going well with the pregnancy.. so happy for you! 

hi emsy sorry for your bfn   it aint over till the witch gets here!!


anyway guys im pooped so im off for a bit.


amanda xx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

Amanda Glad u are feeling better today hun and i hope the clomid s/e stay away!!  Good luck with the scan on 7th!!  Do u post on the clomid board hun...hope u are gettin lots of support and info...Everyone is leaving this board lol xxx


----------



## H20 (Jan 3, 2008)

fingers.crossed - Hun, i hope it goes ok on Thursday for you   I'm sure you will  be fine


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Morning  

Well the bad mood is continuing and I do not know what is wrong with me.  Woke up this morning and just started to cry.  So hormonal it is unbelievable  I think doing that test yesterday was a bit early so still have a bit of hope...only time will tell.  Good luck to fingers crossed with your scan hope everything goes ok.  Amanda glad the happy pills have not turned you in to a monster yet 
SM How are you today 

Hello to Ruthie and Sam I see you have been on the waiting for first scan board.  Hope to be joining you soon 

Emsy sorry you have a bfn   Will you try again 

Hello to H20, Emma, Sarah and onlysam 

Sorry if I have missed anyone

Rxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2008)

Hi Rachel,
Sorry about your BFN. About a second after writing my diary yesterday, I got my AF too  
Not fair is it hun...
I'm grumpy today too, got the cold from hell   but on the plus side, dp told me I look slim this morning, and so did colleagues!(Too blimmin right I should be, I'm not eating anything!)
Hi to all!!  

Nikki


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Sorry AF turned up hun 

Rxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Well been out done all the shopping and card buying etc and feel a bit better.  However was in card shop and trying to choose card for dh and was in tears at some of the choices...anything with love type messages and tears started to well.   Women sometimes just has to be the slightest thing and we are off   God have I lost it.  Where is everyone today 

Rachelxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

I'm about hunny.... lingering but just staying out of the lime light     Sorry about the BFN the other day sweetie.... not over yet though, i got so emotional a few days b4 my BFP.... crying at the drop of a hat   

Sam xxx


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Well we shall see  

Are you ok 

rachelxxxxxxxxx


----------



## CazL (Feb 25, 2008)

Hi Ladies,

Do you mind if I join your thread?

D-Day for me is Sunday but I'm not expecting good news as I have my irrational PMT grumpiness in abundance!

C x


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Not too bad thanks hunny   Just waiting around for the first scan now.... too exciting and nerve racking all at once   I have an indian head massage boked for 5pm and i can't wait!! It's with the lady i had reflexology with while we were ttc naturally so can't wait to tell her the good news   Can't wait to see you over at the first scan board  

Caz~ Good to have you on board hunny, the girls over here are fab and i have no doubt will be a great help to you in these last few days  

Sam xxx


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Enjoy your head massage I think I could do with one of those 

Welcome caz if you have pmt then join the club I have enough of it for 4 people 

Rachelxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## CazL (Feb 25, 2008)

A large part of me hopes it's not PMT, but I'm not very optimistic this month. I think I need to warn DH to avoid me when he gets home..........


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

My poor dh has had it all already and has put up with it quite well considering


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

hi ladies!!

how are we doin?

hi nikki.. sorry that af turned up.... she is a b i t c h 

hi cazl.. welcome to the thread hun! the girls on here are fab! ive blown you some bubbles to get you started hun. i see you are due for a lap n dye 26th. i had mine 19th jan so if you need any info pm me.

hi sm.. how are you doing? has naughty af turned up yet??

hi rachel hun.. im so sorry you are feeling hormonal! you never know it could be a sign! 


well guys.. dp is away for a couple of nights so i have the laptop to myself! evil amanda wants to sell the xbox on ebay and spend the £ on handbags!! good girl amanda says that i'd better not!! lol xx so far so good on the nutty pills! ive been taking them at night so i dont really notice any side effects!! hope you are ok.


amanda xx


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi hun  

How long do you have to take the nutty pills for all month or just for a few days?

Is it good to have the house to yourself then 

Rxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## CazL (Feb 25, 2008)

Thanks for the offer! My main concern is the general anesthetic as I've never had one before and am a wimp with needles  . Glad our treatment isn't making you loopy!
C xx


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

hi rachel... it's bliss! poor col has lost his wallet though already bloody men!! the clomid is just taken from cd2 to cd7 and then i have to go for a tracking scan 7th march to make sure i have enough eggs and that im not hyper-stimulated (which sounds like fun  ) if im over stimulated (the eggs not me!) then they advise to refrain from bms.. if i have 2 or 3 eggs than we have a green light for bms and if there is just one egg they may increase the dosage for next mth!!


hi cazl.. you will be fine.. they can put some anaesthetic cream on your hand so you dont feel the needle. you will be fine. what job do you do? if it's heavy they will probably sign you off for 2 weeks.


amanda xx


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

So if you had 9 eggs does that mean you will get 9 babies  You can give me and the other girls on here one or two  

Are you ok to drink wine with the nutty drugs or do you have to stay away?

Rxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

i will give you the other 8 and you can be in charge of distributing the others!!! i think if you get too many eggs they tell you to abstain from nooky! on the alcohol front i checked in my book and it just says keep consumption low... define low i say!! (2 or 3 glasses of vino or bacardi & coke??) lol xx how are you feeling now hun?

amanda xx


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Feeling alot better now   Dh is stuck in layby after running out of diesel...he always leaves it to the last minute and thinks it will be ok....well today his luck has run out and he is now waiting for the recovery man to come and rescue him  he is not happy but it has cheered evil Rachel up I know it might sound mean but he always takes my car out and never fills up again and it is not funny because we live at least 5miles from the petrol station and there are hardly any houses or anything on the way.  This will teach him to listen to me   

I will take the 8 if that is alright.  So it's not simple then last month loads of bms and this month they might tell you that you can't have any.  I am sure it will be fine and you will produce the right amount Hun.

Rxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## MummyT (Nov 21, 2006)

Hiya every1. Bit of an update for me.  Me and DH going to clinic on thurs as he is having his last sperm test/trial before start of TX.
due to the fact i have been having massive pains in ovaries for 3 weeks they booked me in urgently for a scan thurs AM aswell to check to see what is going on.  I must admit i was very impressed with how quick they were to help me out.......HORRAY!! for my fert clinic!!

hows every1 doing today??
xxxx


----------



## Smark (Jan 6, 2008)

Hi everyone

I'm a bit like you this week Amanda - DH away on a course so have the house to myself!
Just waiting for my curry, enjoying a glass of red wine and waiting for 'Ladette to Lady'!!!!!

Sorry you have the PMS rage Rachel  . I'm getting it now, and it's really hard to remain nice when I'm teaching thirty 9 year olds!!! 

I'm on about cycle day 21 and just beginning to get the odd PMT symptom. Irritable, AF twinges and slightly sore (.)(.)

Anyway,gonna enjoy a 'slobbing' evening. Good luck to everyone     

Love Sarah x


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Follow the link to your new home...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=130890.0


----------

